# Newegg starts selling Palits!



## ShadowFold (Feb 21, 2008)

9600GT 512mb
9600GT SONIC 512mb
8800GT SONIC 1024mb(1gb)
8800GT SONIC 512mb 
9800GTX 512mb 
9800GX2 1024mb(1gb)


----------



## ktr (Feb 21, 2008)

There is a second palit 9600gt...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...actory=12156&SubCategory=48&SpeTabStoreType=0


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 21, 2008)

pallets? shipping pallets?


----------



## miksanity (Feb 22, 2008)

and palit is special because?


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 22, 2008)

miksanity said:


> and palit is special because?



I was wondering the same.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 22, 2008)

PALiT? Reminds me of the band RUFiO.

Never heard of PALiT.


Newegg list of PALiT stuff:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...anufactory=12156&N=50012156&SpeTabStoreType=0


----------



## suraswami (Feb 22, 2008)

Is it IT's PAL?


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 22, 2008)

They make their own PCB designs and they are the biggest video card producer.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 22, 2008)

The biggest but most unknown? When did they form?


----------



## Titus (Feb 22, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> The biggest but most unknown? When did they form?



They work for PC assembler


----------



## divinebaboon (Feb 22, 2008)

And they basically dominate the Asian market, particularly China. Since they are relatively unknown in the US, most of yous are afraid to try them. But I'm telling ya,their cards are beastly. AND they don't follow taditional nvidia reference designes so they make their own goodies.


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yea, I have heard that Palit is like the Dom Perignon of graphics cards.
I will own one someday 2 see for myself.


----------



## mdm-adph (Feb 22, 2008)

I've heard of them, and they're nice cards, but I don't understand their infatuation with frogs.  I can't think of one culture in which the frog is a symbol of power, except maybe French cuisine.


----------



## divinebaboon (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh and here's teh kciker, Gainward and VVikoo are both subsidiary companies of Palit.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 22, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> Yea, I have heard that Palit is like the Dom Perignon of graphics cards.



Except in the way of price, right? 

I'd try one, but I'm broke. DaMulta, wanna donate one to me? I have a Sapphire x1950 Pro.


----------



## ktr (Feb 22, 2008)

I just realized what the other outputs of the palit's 9600gt...


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 22, 2008)

OMG (never said that before) PALIT/xpervison/gainward are all the same company there is a Palit guy on the forums nad i can vouch for Palit cards.

Palit are cheap possibly the cheapest producer of graphics cards but are also one of the best makers, by that they use high quality materiels and have allways got top notch cooling and top notch overclockers.

They are a reputable maker of cards been going for lots of years. ill try to get the palit guy to come in here! To this Thread! HE WORKS FOR PALIT BTW.

Im from uk so i dunno about USA but he specialises in US market i think?


----------



## iamollie (Feb 22, 2008)

one thing to bear in mind with palit is i just bought an 8800gt and to cut costs they dont have a fan controller or a temperature sensor, not sure if its all palit cards


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 22, 2008)

Yup, I cover the US market.

Since you asked who Palit is I'll tell you.  But keep in mind I want to keep the marketing BS to a minimum.  The about us page will give you the background from a corporate standpoint, http://www.palit.biz/main/about.php?id=20

I think that's prolly the best place to start and then you can ask questions about specific stuff.

The thing that makes us different is really several things.  #1 is that we use our own design boards wherever possible.  We try to improve the reference design as well as components including the obvious stuff like the heatsink.  But we also do things like 3-phase power.

The best part is, since we're so big, we almost always have the best price.

But see?  This is starting to sound like the same old marketing bullshit no one wants to hear and I don't want to be that guy.

I'll leave it at this and if anyone has any specific questions I'm happy to answer them.

There are already a couple really good threads in here so check out some of my other posts.


----------



## mdm-adph (Feb 22, 2008)

Questions?  Okay -- what's with the frogs?


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 22, 2008)

It's a marketing thing; what can I say?

In our first meeting I said we needed to kill the frog thing.  Then I put some feelers out to the gaming community and got almost 100% agreement that they liked the frogs.  So I kind of got outvoted.

The people that don't like the frog are drastically outnumbered by the people that do.  So the frog lives.  For now.  But I have my eye on him.  lawls


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 22, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> I think that's prolly the best place to start.



I like to use _prolly_ myself, but then again I'm not a company representative.


Whoa. Just got the ClubIT newsletter and they're featuring Palit cards.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 22, 2008)

Palit sells well here in India, more so with the Radeon than GeForce. The X1950 Pro was a riot, esp with the cooler. Ever considered pushing the hot air straight out?







Wait I'm not sure if that was the X1950 Pro which sold well here.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 22, 2008)

The frogs are so much better than some of the weird crap that gets put on cards.  I'm not a fan of the gargoyle monsters, or some of the odd ninja women.  My personal favorite though is Evga, when they make sleek black covers with just the name.  I really like the PALiT orange though.  I like computers that are very minimalist, without fancy lights and designs everywhere making them look like a carnival light show.  I feel I'm the minority in this though.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 22, 2008)

I like sleek and minimal, too.


----------



## bombfirst885 (Feb 22, 2008)

Quick question. Does Display Port do audio?


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 22, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> I like to use _prolly_ myself, but then again I'm not a company representative.
> 
> 
> Whoa. Just got the ClubIT newsletter and they're featuring Palit cards.



Palit is well aware that we are both unknown in the US and are typically viewed as the inexpensive guy.

Well, we just started in the US in November so that's to be expected.

But we are FAR more than just cheap.  The cooler, the three phase power, OC from the factory etc.  We also want to go beyond what we are doing now.  Our ultimate goal is to provide people with what they really want as well as driving what they want to new heights.

So they decided the best way to get this message out was to find someone that understands overclocking and gaming and LAN parties and the whole scene but ALSO understands the business side of things.

Apparently that person is me.  Believe me, I was as shocked to find this out as anyone.  I've been preaching to the manufacturing community to get with the program since 1998.  So now that they've given me the chance I see no reason to throw everything I believe in out the window.

You can find me online EVERY night playing QW:ET as Pa[LIT].  I OC the crap out of everything I can get my hands on.  I go to LAN parties as much as possible.  I post in forums and I visit www.rlslog.net frequently.

So I'm just a normal enthusiast that is also a marketing guy at Palit.  The coolest thing about Palit is the great things they do with hardware.  But the second coolest thing they do is let me run amuck telling the truth.  I'm one of the very few marketing guys you can believe.

Let's try this.  The 8500 sucks for gaming.  Will it game?  Yes.  Do you REALLY want to inflict that on yourself?  Prolly not.  Now if that's all you can afford and you have to choose between using it and not gaming, well, it starts to suck a lot less.

The 8800Ultra rocks.  How many people can afford one?  Not many.  Do we all want one?  Everyone but the ATI fanbois but they secretly use one in the closet.  The price of the 8800Ultra sucks.  But what can you do?  It costs a ton of money to make.

So, IMO, Palit will succeed partly because I'm out here like a normal freak listening to what everyone wants and then taking that message back to the factory.  But that should go both ways as well.  The enthusiast community deserves a truthful explanation about what's going on if someone doesn't understand.  I simply don't believe there is any reason for Palit and the people who buy video cards can't communicate with one another and make all our lives a little easier.

The funny thing is this is called marketing.  I call it asking people what they want, filtering out the n00bs and then providing it.


----------



## ktr (Feb 22, 2008)

bombfirst885 said:


> Quick question. Does Display Port do audio?



Yup...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 22, 2008)

Ya, was going after that link myself.  Too much information.

Basically it is HDMI for a PC monitor.  It supports a LOT more bandwidth than anything else you can plug into your monitor.  It also has the ability to daisy chain your monitors although I don't know what resolutions or how many monitors are actually supported.

I've seen demos using 3 monitors but no one would tell me what the resolutions were.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 22, 2008)

All I implied was that saying _prolly_ isn't very professional.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 22, 2008)

I can say this. The Palit 8800GT is one of the best cards I have ever owned. No one payed me to say that, it's just the truth. It's been a long time from the last time I could say this is the best card I have ever owned. Think back around x1800XT times, just a few years.

It's quiet, and I can't believe how quiet it is even with the fan at full blast. Plus it stays cool while staying quiet!!! There is some noise to be honest, but it's very little(I have no side walls on my case) It's running around 52c right now, and with a full load it will run around 70c. That's with an OC http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mybmn/



My games are running flawless, besides one Crysis. I play in 1920x1200 so it goes without saying that you need a little power to be able to do that.Which it is playable on Max at that res, just in some spots it's going to go frame, frame, frame.


----------



## iamollie (Feb 22, 2008)

damulta just out of interest what does your palit 8800gt look like does it have the stock heatsink and fan or the special palit orange one? or is a sonic version


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes it's all stock. It's the Super 1Gb model.


----------



## magibeg (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a palit 3870 and its working like a dream, can oc very nicely and seems to handle it very well.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 22, 2008)

While I'm sure those HSFs cool better, they certainly aren't as sexy as the cards full-body plastic casings.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> I've heard of them, and they're nice cards, but I don't understand their infatuation with frogs.  I can't think of one culture in which the frog is a symbol of power, except maybe French cuisine.








superfrog!!!!!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 22, 2008)

Reminds me of Breath of Fire II.


----------



## erocker (Feb 22, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> I like sleek and minimal, too.



Haven't seen you for quite a while!  Welcome back! 

The yellow Palit cooler just needs a big green G on it!  Go Packers... next year.


----------



## imNAKED (Feb 22, 2008)

The Palit GeForce 8800GT Sonic looks sweet.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> Haven't seen you for quite a while!  Welcome back!
> 
> The yellow Palit cooler just needs a big blue/silver star on it!  Go Cowboys... next year.



eRock on!

(Packers are my 2nd favorite)


----------



## mdm-adph (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey, I didn't necessarily _hate_ the frog -- just wondered, "Why frogs?"   

But, at least it wasn't some sort of furry-ish Fox, that would've been too much.

I'm digging the heavy-duty coolers that Palit puts on everything, though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2008)

Sounds like  good cards to buy. Might think about one soon.. we'll see.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 22, 2008)

TPU Palit discount?


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 22, 2008)

Yay! Yeah I have to agree that palits are well made cards, generally they are mindful of us enthusiasts by not using the poorly designed reference PCBs on most of their products.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 22, 2008)

Yea I like the frog, it kinda represents palit like you can tell its a palit from that dumb frog hehe


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2008)

Is there anyone but me seeing the new line of Newegg stuff being a nice list? xigmatek is a plus on the cooler, and now Palits


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 22, 2008)

Well ive never heard of Xigmatek untill they came on newegg but I knew of Palit. I wish they had a HD 3850 out when I got one


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> TPU Palit discount?



Done.  There's a trip to the factory in China next week so when everyone gets back we're going to do a TPU coupon code exclusively for TPU readers.

Any suggestions on what we should make the code?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Done.  There's a trip to the factory in China next week so when everyone gets back we're going to do a TPU coupon code exclusively for TPU readers.
> 
> Any suggestions on what we should make the code?



Well I hope its still in effect by xmas or may so I can pick up w/e good card is out by then  I vote NWEGTPU1621


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Done.  There's a trip to the factory in China next week so when everyone gets back we're going to do a TPU coupon code exclusively for TPU readers.
> Any suggestions on what we should make the code?





Wizzard   Will this be for your ATi cards too?!


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 23, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I can say this. The Palit 8800GT is one of the best cards I have ever owned. No one payed me to say that, it's just the truth. It's been a long time from the last time I could say this is the best card I have ever owned. Think back around x1800XT times, just a few years.
> 
> It's quiet, and I can't believe how quiet it is even with the fan at full blast. Plus it stays cool while staying quiet!!! There is some noise to be honest, but it's very little(I have no side walls on my case) It's running around 52c right now, and with a full load it will run around 70c. That's with an OC http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mybmn/
> 
> ...



Well i get the case that you like Palit as do i, well i have the xpertvison (a sub of Palit basically owned by Palit) 8800gt and tbh its the best card i bought yet, it has GOLD COOLING NOT ORANGE!!! Its cool fast and not noisy one of the best 8800gt out there FACT!

EVERYONE should buy Palit because if Palit can make a card that is cheap but performs that well possibly better than top makers like XFX then why cant those manufacturers make a top card for so cheap! Just tell your friends to by Palit because if you buy Palit i buy Palit then the world is a better place, why spend more when there are company like Palit who are just as good if not better.


----------



## divinebaboon (Feb 23, 2008)

Question for the Palit Guy,are there significant performance difference between the coolers on these two cards?they look pretty much teh same except the base of the sonic version looks a bit different.










Also,how come there's another sonic version?is that drastically different from the sonic version above?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2008)

The dual slot cooler looks bad ass. I wish I had 210$ right now  I gotta get a intel mobo first tho, I got a E2200 sla8x just gathering dust


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 23, 2008)

The plate you see at the bottom is for the memory heat sinks.

The back looks like this.


----------



## divinebaboon (Feb 23, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> The plate you see at the bottom is for the memory heat sinks.
> 
> The back looks like this.



oy,so the normal version's memory isn't cooled?


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 23, 2008)

Doesn't look like it, but memory doesn't really need to be cooled.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Done.  There's a trip to the factory in China next week so when everyone gets back we're going to do a TPU coupon code exclusively for TPU readers.
> 
> Any suggestions on what we should make the code?



GJSNEPTUNEFREEGPU

Er, maybe something like...yeah, TPU200OFF... 


I'll be upgrading to a board with PCI-E 2.0. How about a Palit trade-in program? Sapphire x1950Pro for a free shiny new ATI?


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

The heatsink material is the same, just a color change.

The 9600GT Sonic is a special edition for North America.  It's double height for two reasons.  1. it has the typical giant Palit heatsink and 2. it has two dual-link DVI, HDMI and DisplayPort outputs on the back.  The heatsink has thin fins and a heatpipe so it got covered with the shell you see.

Just as a bragging point- this is the first card in the world to have all those connectors on one card.  So a year from now when you can get the LCD that has DisplayPort you'll be glad you went Palit.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

Correct, regular version doesn't have memory cooling.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 23, 2008)

If you'll be offering a Newegg coupon that applies to the 9600GT, it better knock the price down below $185 shipped. The eVGA and BFG 9600GTs 512MB are $179.99 with about $5 shipping.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 23, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> If you'll be offering a Newegg coupon that applies to the 9600GT, it better knock the price down below $185 shipped. The eVGA and BFG 9600GTs 512MB are $179.99 with about $5 shipping.



Those are with Nvidia stock cooling, and you don't have the extra outs






Plus you even get a free hit game with the PALiT card.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> GJSNEPTUNEFREEGPU
> 
> Er, maybe something like...yeah, TPU200OFF...
> 
> ...



FREEGPU huh?  You get an A for effort.


A trade-in program.  The problem I have with trade-in programs is that the consumer gets screwed.  You either get a credit for your old card or (eVGA) you get the purchase price of your first card (not including shipping but including any rebates)  You then pay the MSRP for the new card minus the credit.

So let's say I buy an 8600GT 512 from NewEgg for $99.99 (that's the price after the rebate).  Then I decide to trade that in towards an 8800GT 512 (only within 90 days).  So I pay eVGA the difference between $279.99 (the price for that card in their program http://evga.com/products/prodlist.asp ) and $99.99 which is $180.  Good deal right?

Shipping from NewEgg is $6.33.  Shipping from eVGA is bound to be a little more since they don't ship as much as NewEgg so let's figure $10 (I think that's being generous).  So the total amount of money I've spent so far is $99.99+$180+$6.33+$10= $296.32.

So now to get your 8800GT you paid $296.32.  You could have bought the card on NewEgg for $227.99 (after rebate) so you just lost $68.33.

What if you put your card on eBay (that can't be any more difficult than going through their process for trading up).  It's less than 90 days old so you should be able to get closer to $99.99 than $68.33 for it.  Or you could sell it to a friend.  Since the card actually sells for $129.99 you might even get lucky and get MORE than $99.99 for it.  If that happened you would actually SAVE money.

The point is, all video card companies are out to make money.  We're businesses.  So a trade-in program has to work out in favor of the manufacturer.

One of the things we're trying to do at Palit is help people make a better decision in the first place so they don't have to trade their card in OR sell it on eBay.  It saves all of us a lot of heartache.

There's another couple of threads here in TPU where I've been discussing benchmarks, what they mean and how to use them to ACCURATELY describe how a given card will perform in a game.  The whole reason behind doing that is to avoid any customer getting their new card into their PC, firing up their game and thinking- crap this doesn't do any better.  We simply don't want you to have a card that doesn't do what you want it to do.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a question for the Palit_Guy. Will you guys have ATi HD 4000 series stuff by xmas in the US?


----------



## divinebaboon (Feb 23, 2008)

Another question:Why do you guys only put 1 DVI port on the normal version?All other 9600GTs have two. And how is the manufacturer warranty on the card?


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I have a question for the Palit_Guy. Will you guys have ATi HD 4000 series stuff by xmas in the US?



ATi hasn't named thier upcoming graphics cards yet.  We only know it as R700 from unofficial leaks.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 23, 2008)

Everything I say is in jest. I'm kidding about the trade-in stuff. I forget to put a smiley thing.

What game do you get?


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

This is the same reason we don't do a lifetime warranty.  Just like the trade-in program it's a bunch of marketing crap that doesn't help you, the person that bought the card.

Let's say six years ago you bought a Palit card and it went bad today.  That puts you outside of the warranty period so you buy a new card.  But if it had a lifetime warranty we would have to replace/repair it.  No one is going to repair that card, they're going to replace it.

But that six year old card is an AGP since PCI-e hadn't been invented yet.  I'll give you three guesses at how many AGP cards we carry right now and the first two don't count.

Yup!  ZERO.

So now I will exercise my option to replace your card with another card of equal or greater value.  Well, performance is a factor in value (I did say value and not price) so if I look at my currently available cards to see what would compare to your six year old card I'm thinking something along the lines of an 8500GT.

Now picture yourself, replacement card in hand, as you see you just got a major upgrade for free.  Now picture yourself buying a whole new computer because you can't push hard enough to get that PCI-e card into your AGP slot.

So what did that lifetime warranty do for you?

But wait!  It gets even funnier.  There is one company that actually has a DOUBLE lifetime warranty.  So it is possible (I'll give you unlikely) that I could buy a card in 2000, retire it to my file server in 2005 and there it sits for 20 years.  I pass that down to my son who keeps it for another 20 years before it finally dies.  Who is going to RMA that card?

I have some 6 year old cards sitting around the shop.  No idea if they work but I can't imagine trying one out and then sending it in when it didn't work.  That is ridiculous.  

And I think the idea of telling someone that we will replace your card for the rest of your life is st00pid.  I also think that, if people actually used the warranty it would drive that company out of business.

Think about that.  No card is supposed to live that long.  I can't imagine a card still working after ten years.  So if even half of the people returned their cards after they died how could a company replace them all even by using a currently available low-end card?  No one expects people to return them.

That sounds surprisingly similar to the way mail in rebates work doesn't it?  Sure, we'll give you $50 off but we're going to make the process of getting that money so difficult that most people either don't do it at all or give up along the way.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I have a question for the Palit_Guy. Will you guys have ATi HD 4000 series stuff by xmas in the US?



Ya, obviously not going to comment on unreleased product.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

divinebaboon said:


> Another question:Why do you guys only put 1 DVI port on the normal version?All other 9600GTs have two. And how is the manufacturer warranty on the card?



Product differentiation.  You're going to see a ton of these in the market.  From a business standpoint we're building what we think will sell the best without trying to cover every possible option of every card.

We also want to leave SOME parts for the other guys to sell lest we take over the world and get sued for being a monopoly.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy I remember you talking about colors and products a few weeks ago. Just for a suggestion, when they release cool cards like the yellow 9600GT. I personally think it would be awesome to see the PCB in the same color as it's cooler is. Yellow on Yellow would of been very cool.

I'm also down for Frog Action Figures!!!


----------



## Duffman (Feb 23, 2008)

Very cool.  I've been looking at palit as their stuff seems top notch.  I wasn't aware of them 'till i came here.  Seeing people liek DaMulta with them makes me wish i had known about them before i picked up my cards.

I think they're one of the few companies that make both Nvidia and ATi cards.  Does anyone know of any others?


----------



## Grings (Feb 23, 2008)

A question for the palit dude...

When the next top end (single chip) nvidia card comes out, will there be non-reference designs available, or, as i suspect, does nvidia not allow this? (the reason i suspect this is there were never any non reference g80's (gts, gtx and ultra), yet there are non reference designs of the g92's and midrange cards


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Ya, obviously not going to comment on unreleased product.



Well yea lol sorry, let me restate it. Will you guys still be supporting ATi by xmas?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2008)

Duffman said:


> Very cool.  I've been looking at palit as their stuff seems top notch.  I wasn't aware of them 'till i came here.  Seeing people liek DaMulta with them makes me wish i had known about them before i picked up my cards.
> 
> I think they're one of the few companies that make both Nvidia and ATi cards.  Does anyone know of any others?



Gigabyte, MSI, ASUS, I think powercolor used to make nvidia maybe another ATi brand.. ehh thats all I can think of atm so yea not many do make both brands unless there big


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

We support ATI now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 23, 2008)

do the palit cards use above stock volts for the GPU?


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 23, 2008)

a Palit Rep probably wouldn't know those things, I like the Sonic it has a nice bundle except it's one of the few Vendor's that didn't include an HDMI cable which is a shame considering how well they did on the back plate ports, the cooler is mediocre and unnecessary. if I had a question it would be what Memory it's using I just can't seem to find any good photos .

- Christine


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 23, 2008)

palit guy .. 8800GS's when will we see them? with 1.0 ns memory too?


----------



## btarunr (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Done.  There's a trip to the factory in China next week so when everyone gets back we're going to do a TPU coupon code exclusively for TPU readers.
> 
> Any suggestions on what we should make the code?



Whoa. ^I can tell you this guy is doing his job well.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 23, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Whoa. ^I can tell you this guy is doing his job well.



i just read back into the thread, he's serious!


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> This is the same reason we don't do a lifetime warranty.  Just like the trade-in program it's a bunch of marketing crap that doesn't help you, the person that bought the card.



^ I totally agree with that.

I think cards should have longer than say, 1 year warranty...but anything over 5 is pushing it. A specific company (not saying who) with lifetime warranty doesnt even offer their warranty to EVERYONE. I bought the card with advertised "famous lifetime warranty" and when I tried to get an RMA number from them, they tell me it needs to be less than two years old because im not in the "region" of the lifetime warranty. ...Not buying from them ever again. The funny part is, I only got the card a year and a half ago but because I can't find the reciept they wont service it. Talk about bad customer service for a card with supposed "lifetime warranty".


Anywho, back on topic, I've used and bought palit cards for many people before and they haven't failed as of yet. They have been in Australia for quite some time, always with great prices .


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 23, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> a Palit Rep probably wouldn't know those things, I like the Sonic it has a nice bundle except it's one of the few Vendor's that didn't include an HDMI cable which is a shame considering how well they did on the back plate ports, the cooler is mediocre and unnecessary. if I had a question it would be what Memory it's using I just can't seem to find any good photos .
> 
> - Christine



If you need anymore just ask.







8800GT Super 1GB


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

Grings said:


> A question for the palit dude...
> 
> When the next top end (single chip) nvidia card comes out, will there be non-reference designs available, or, as i suspect, does nvidia not allow this? (the reason i suspect this is there were never any non reference g80's (gts, gtx and ultra), yet there are non reference designs of the g92's and midrange cards



The top end stuff is teh exception.  Both ATI and NV play those cards close to their chests.  I'll refrain from commenting on that lest I get fired 8|


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do the palit cards use above stock volts for the GPU?



Nope.  And that's how they pass the same QC tests as the regular cards.  We could do that but the warranty would have to go down significantly.

I am trying to work with the factory to get the info required to do your own volt mod (obviously at your own risk).  The OC guys over at TeamPalit are working on figuring it out on their own as well.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank You. Qimonda 1.0ns? is that a photo of the standard or oc model?

- Christine


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 23, 2008)

anything about the 8800Gs's? Why doesnt palit have more rear exhausting coolers, thats something that matters alot to me.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> a Palit Rep probably wouldn't know those things, I like the Sonic it has a nice bundle except it's one of the few Vendor's that didn't include an HDMI cable which is a shame considering how well they did on the back plate ports, the cooler is mediocre and unnecessary. if I had a question it would be what Memory it's using I just can't seem to find any good photos .
> 
> - Christine



WTF?  I'd answer your question but you prolly wouldn't believe me.

I come into one of the most tech savvy forums on the net and you suggest I don't know stuff.  ROFL

Somebody post the LOLCANO for me please.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2008)

LOLCANO Erupts!

EDIT: Sorry  had too


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> WTF?  I'd answer your question but you prolly wouldn't believe me.
> 
> I come into one of the most tech savvy forums on the net and you suggest I don't know stuff.  ROFL
> 
> Somebody post the LOLCANO for me please.



Real Mature..

- Christine


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 23, 2008)

a business man, techie and a guy with a sense of humor, run!


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 23, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Thank You. Qimonda 1.0ns? is that a photo of the standard or oc model?
> 
> - Christine



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814260067

Sonic is the OC models.


http://www.qimonda.com/download.jsp...sheets Graphics/HYB18H512321BF_rev130_www.pdf


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Real Mature..
> 
> - Christine



I thought so.  The first time you engage in a conversation with me you, subtly, insult me.  I respond with humor instead of escalating things like a pair of CS players.

So ya, I think that's reasonably mature.

Just because I work for Palit doesn't mean I have to let people talk to me just any old kind of way.  I don't give crap and I don't take crap- I'm not in the crap business (odd as that may sound because I'm in marketing).


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 23, 2008)

huh? do they give you a commission for being an asshole. I read a review of the Sonic, you don't like what I have to say about the product too bad. Qimonda memory sucks, would of been worth the MSRP if Palit used Samsung, thats an insult.

- Christine


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 23, 2008)

Whoa. Things seem to be getting a little too heated. Cool down please. We dont need this to turn into a flame war and have this locked and get members banned.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

You can find the spec sheet on the memory here:
http://www.qimonda.com/download.jsp...sheets Graphics/HYB18H512321BF_rev130_www.pdf


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Nope.  And that's how they pass the same QC tests as the regular cards.  We could do that but the warranty would have to go down significantly.
> 
> I am trying to work with the factory to get the info required to do your own volt mod (obviously at your own risk).  The OC guys over at TeamPalit are working on figuring it out on their own as well.



thanks.If you do get that worked out with the voltmods i would consider palit. I know that people find the voltmods at sometime but i would like to be able to get a voltmod when i buy the card.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

Sure thing.  There's usually more than one way to effect the volt mod but I figure no one would know better than the engineers that designed the board so I asked.  Should know something soon.

Don't forget- if you volt mod, it's on you.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit saw that the stock cooler although at acceptable levels of noise and heat decided to be better and go for a nice quieter and more effiecinet cooler, this was because it was borderline high for the stock cooler althoug ha s i said acceptable. Its products have really fast clock speeds and the cards even oc way past normal levels. They have generally great warrenty and will accept most RMA. Even the fact that they have a knowledgeable rep going around the forums and answering questions makes me value them high.

The fact you choose to mock a great company and a great card (8800gt) makes me ashamed because you clearly dont have a scooby doo what your on about hen.

There ae plenty of reasons why to buy Palit
1. Non Stock cooling - works better alround cooler faster and quieter
2. Great Customer serivices - Need i say more
3. 3 Phase power design
4. Medium bundle - FREE GAME and connectors
5. Better ability to OC higher than stock
6. Cheap price but high quality
7. Good build quality
8. Cheap price 
9. GOOD WARRENTY
10. Good memory used!
11. Not bad looking

They didnt include a hdmi cable well wah wah not every company needs to include a £20 cable that most users wont use, besides you want a better bundle you can go buy from another company or buy the rest yourself which is acceptable.

I wish there was a Newegg in the UK becasue currently the only place to get cheap prices is ebay or a long hunt on all the online retailers.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 23, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> palit guy .. 8800GS's when will we see them? with 1.0 ns memory too?



Palit 8800GS are already out. 

- Christine


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 23, 2008)

KIeran was that last post @ me? if it was im not try'n to dis them. I would just love to be able to get a volt-mod so if i want to push the video card even higher i know that i can find the voltmod easily.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 23, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Palit 8800GS are already out.
> 
> - Christine



any f/s links in teh us?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Sure thing.  There's usually more than one way to effect the volt mod but I figure no one would know better than the engineers that designed the board so I asked.  Should know something soon.
> 
> Don't forget- if you volt mod, it's on you.



Good thinking...


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's a short list of cards that all use Qimoda RAM in case anyone cares.

Sparkle  http://www.madshrimps.be/?action=getarticle&number=3&artpage=3142&articID=661
XFX      http://www.legitreviews.com/article/607/1/
Leadtek   http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/leadtek-px8800gt-512mb_4.html
Inno3D   http://www.techspot.com/review/74-inno3d-geforce8800gt/page2.html
Asus    http://aphnetworks.com/reviews/asus_en8800gt_top_512mb/3


There's prolly more but I don't want to go look.  I had a little help getting these and my helper has lost interest too.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 23, 2008)

if you want to play it like that, Palit is the most expensive, you don't need any additional cooling for this card, most vendors include a game, qimonda memory, hdmi is practically a feature of the 9 series. 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2714558

Amazon UK has the 768mb Model. not sure about North America 

- Christine


----------



## captainskyhawk (Feb 23, 2008)

hey, coupon's are always great -- i've already support ATI by buying one of their cards, I don't think I'd be totally against getting an 8800 GS...


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 23, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> if you want to play it like that, Palit is the most expensive, you don't need any additional cooling for this card, most vendors include a game, qimonda memory, hdmi is practically a feature of the 9 series.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=2714558
> 
> ...



I hate stock coolers for the most part.  It's the reason why I always replace them with something that's going to cost me 40+USD.  Besides that the stock cooler from nVidia is going to be full of dust fast.

What cards are coming with a game, good cooler. and HDMI/Display Port on the card in N America?


----------



## craigo (Feb 23, 2008)

The Palit cards are very nice But i would urge buyers to check the bundle because you dont always get everything you need with the card i bought a pair of Xpertvision x1950s and they did not see fit to include crossfire bridges (it said crossfire on the box) the company was difficult to deal with because of the language barrier and the aussie rep wouldnt help, so i shelled an extra au$30 for the bridges the cooler that came on the card(big red anodized aluminium thing) was nothing short of awesome, unfortunatley with two cards the bottom of said awesome cooler touched the second card so i had to ditch in favour of zalmans.....
</rant>
I still run my x1950s they are going strong and i wish you all the best with the U.S market.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 23, 2008)

Leadtek comes with a game, normally XFX would also. Zotac, Asus, Leadtek, MSI, ECS come with HDMI Adaptors.

- Christine


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

Actually, calvary1980, I don't want to play it that way.  I came in here to answer questions, get some constructive feedback and generally just hang out.  You have insulted me and called me an asshole and are going way out of your way to goad me into an argument with you.

That's just rude and uncalled for.  You are free to your own opinions and if you want to act civil I'm happy to discuss them with you.  I don't know everything there is to know and I'm perfectly willing to learn.

I have already communicated several concerns and ideas from this forum back to the factory and I think that's pretty real.  One member pointed out that come of our product descriptions were misleading and I changed them on the spot.

I have a great deal of respect for w1zzard and all the other folks I've had the pleasure of speaking with here.  I have every intention of sticking around for a long time.  No matter how angry you get or how abrasive or abusive you are I will continue to be here.  One bad apple does not ruin a forum and I refuse to allow you to drive off a perfectly good resource for the community.

So either pipe down and act like civil person or if you really dislike me so much for trying to give the community some kind of connection to the people who make the products they buy don't post in the forums I'm in.

There is no need for you to trash this thread for everyone else.


----------



## craigo (Feb 23, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Leadtek comes with a game, normally XFX would also. Zotac, Asus, Leadtek, MSI, ECS come with HDMI Adaptors.
> 
> - Christine



oh i got spellforce 2 shadowars with the cards, palit give good game BUT i couldnt run crossfire out of the box...i got molex to 6-pin power connectors to


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

craigo said:


> The Palit cards are very nice But i would urge buyers to check the bundle because you dont always get everything you need with the card i bought a pair of Xpertvision x1950s and they did not see fit to include crossfire bridges (it said crossfire on the box) the company was difficult to deal with because of the language barrier and the aussie rep wouldnt help, so i shelled an extra au$30 for the bridges the cooler that came on the card(big red anodized aluminium thing) was nothing short of awesome, unfortunatley with two cards the bottom of said awesome cooler touched the second card so i had to ditch in favour of zalmans.....
> </rant>
> I still run my x1950s they are going strong and i wish you all the best with the U.S market.



I'm sorry you had so many problems.

I'm surprised about the bridges.  I assume these were Pros?

If there is anything I can do to help you now just let me know.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm gonna take a break for now and play some ET.  I'll catch up with this tomorrow.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 23, 2008)

that post was directed to kieran, and stop with the drama all I did was give an opinion and you gave me a hard time with your lolcano crap, goof. leave it at that if you want to schmooze and promote no one is stopping you.

- Christine


----------



## divinebaboon (Feb 23, 2008)

Free game with both versions of the 9600GT seems to be tomb raider anniversary. pretty nice..i mean,who doesn't want a free Lara Craft bundled in a box with their video card lol
Why is everyone upset that it uses qimonda?isn't it at 1.0ns too?would it be that much inferior to a 1.0ns samsung?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2008)

divinebaboon said:


> Free game with both versions of the 9600GT seems to be tomb raider anniversary. pretty nice..i mean,who doesn't want a free Lara Craft bundled in a box with their video card lol
> Why is everyone upset that it uses qimonda?isn't it at 1.0ns too?would it be that much inferior to a 1.0ns samsung?



Just trying to find a reason to start major drama I guess :shadedshu


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 23, 2008)

Qimonda Memory isn't a very good overclocker. Zotac and VVIKOO use Samsung, eVGA might aswell. http://www.hardwarezone.com/news/view.php?id=10001&cid=6 hey look it's just like the Palit Sonic except with a VF1000, Samsung Memory and comes with a HDMI Cable 

- Christine


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't want to see any more people trying to incite arguments in this thread.  It will not be tolerated.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 23, 2008)

Just for reference the pic I showed  of the memory was the 8800GT and not the 9600GT.

Palit could of made that VVIKOO card as well from the looks of it.


----------



## NONYA (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit,what is your honest opinion of this card at this price?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261001


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

Obviously I'm going to think it's a great card.  It costs a little more than a few others but has features the others lack.  If those features don't interest you then there's nothing wrong with saving a few bucks to go with another brand.

The features are basically a non-reference design, three-phase power, better cooling, HDMI embedded in the card and displayport.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2008)

And the cooler looks bad ass hehe


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> This is the same reason we don't do a lifetime warranty.  Just like the trade-in program it's a bunch of marketing crap that doesn't help you, the person that bought the card.
> 
> Let's say six years ago you bought a Palit card and it went bad today.  That puts you outside of the warranty period so you buy a new card.  But if it had a lifetime warranty we would have to replace/repair it.  No one is going to repair that card, they're going to replace it.
> 
> ...



now this i gotta dissagre with, i got cards that are 10+years old that work just as good now as they did back then.

as to lifetime warr, well if somebody sends in an OLD ass agp card, and you dont have agp, and its not someting as simple as a clearly bad cap or the cooler needs a new fan(easy fixes for anybody with a small ammount of sill)   then u have to give a pci-e card, the person cant use it, but looking at it, if the whole systems that old, it was time to replace it anyway, so they get a new pc, stick their new card in, use it for a while, and realise its holding the rest of the system back, who do you think they are gonna think of first when they go grab a new card?

i know who i think of, the company thats given me good service in the past.

its why i like powercolor and asus videocard(but hate asus mobo support) 

both companys have treated me VERY wekk and even rma'd at no charge cards that where slitly out of warrinty(couple weeks to a month out)

and no i didnt expect an upgrade, sometimes i got one, and i was happy, then, when i desided i needed a new card, who did i think of first?  see above.

yeah its a bit of a marketing ploy, BUT it works, and it gives you steller word of mouth, and i dont care what anybody says, word of mouth is more powerfull then any other marketing scheme, word of mouth can KILL a product/company or lift it high into the sky.

so where i agree with some of what you said, and the ideas silly IF you take it to extreams like 20+20years, its not if you look at it from a more realistic point of view.

see XFX cards resell for more, because they have that dbl life time warr, you can sell the card to a buddy or online and the new owner can reg for a full lifetime warr, say your like many gamers and u get a new card every 1-2 years , or 3 at the outside, if you can get alittle extra from your old card to put into getting your new one thanks to the warrinty, well that sweet, and your much more likely to buy another card from that same company, and give them alot of good word of mouth.

so it is marketing, but its good for users like many of us who constantly are changing hardware(not me, i tend to upgrade when i feel its needed)


oh on a side note i really wish palits cards had been avalable when i got my BFG 8800gt, my cards good but, well i love everything WileE has said about the cards hes had from you guys!!!!


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 23, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> ^ I totally agree with that.
> 
> I think cards should have longer than say, 1 year warranty...but anything over 5 is pushing it. A specific company (not saying who) with lifetime warranty doesnt even offer their warranty to EVERYONE. I bought the card with advertised "famous lifetime warranty" and when I tried to get an RMA number from them, they tell me it needs to be less than two years old because im not in the "region" of the lifetime warranty. ...Not buying from them ever again. The funny part is, I only got the card a year and a half ago but because I can't find the reciept they wont service it. Talk about bad customer service for a card with supposed "lifetime warranty".
> 
> ...



was it pny, just nod if it was, they screwed a bunch of us years back, requiering orignal recept AND box to get an rma on ram or videocards, and people outside the us got told to suck it because the lifetime warr didnt cover them.....needless to say, pny nolonger gets any $ from me or anybody i know ever for any reasion!!!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 23, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> was it pny, just nod if it was, they screwed a bunch of us years back, requiering orignal recept AND box to get an rma on ram or videocards, and people outside the us got told to suck it because the lifetime warr didnt cover them.....needless to say, pny nolonger gets any $ from me or anybody i know ever for any reasion!!!!



I've always thought of them as a brand you see but theres nothing special or cool about them.. but after hearing that I guess I wont buy from them too lol


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 23, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> was it pny, just nod if it was, they screwed a bunch of us years back, requiering orignal recept AND box to get an rma on ram or videocards, and people outside the us got told to suck it because the lifetime warr didnt cover them.....needless to say, pny nolonger gets any $ from me or anybody i know ever for any reasion!!!!



It actually wasn't. It was a really "reputable" brand. I've heard great things about them when dealing with people who get their lifetime warranty, but they simply should have made it clearer that us Aussies and people in the Asia region only get 2 years and not lifetime, as even the person I bought the card off thought it was lifetime.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 23, 2008)

SshadowFold, yeah PNY is Horrible, support worse then those noname OEM cards sold by fly by night vendors on froogle/yahoo shop.

Palit Guy: i would like to thank you again for posting information and answering questions for the communty, i would also like to thank you for ignoring certen people who at least come off as trolls *coughcalvary1980cough* there are some people around these and a couple other forums i visit that are.....well you know, asshats, they like to badmouth stuff and brands just to stir things up.

i will bitch about nvidia and i will bitch about ati/amd and any company because none has been 100% perfect in my eyes, nvidias drivers and the stock 8800gt coolers SUCK ASS!!!, if your cards had been avalable when i got mine i would have jumped on a 3870 or 8800gt at the time, but, alas palit wherent avalable at the time, and i got a BFG, not badmouthing BFG at all, their head tech jeff is a great guy, and very helpfull, just the stock cooler and stock pcb.....well nvidia need a good     for their stock cooler design its very much a situation that makes me    

see im far from rich, infact due to health issues im pretty damn poor at the moment, i cant afford a 3rd party cooler for this card, so im stuck with the stock noisy laim cooler........quite frustrating, the stock cooler forced me to edit the bios or used riva tuner to get the fan to stay at a speed that wouldnt have the chip reacing 90-95c after a few minutes of WoW or any other game, duno about any of you but i think being FORCED to edit bios to get a fan unstuck from 10% speed is BULLSHIT!!! i had to edit it to run at 70% till it hits XX temp then ramp to 100, why didnt nvidia do this b4 they shiped the cards out to all their resellers? because they didnt want people reporting how damn loud the singel slot cooler is.....

honestly it makes me wana  just thinking about it......


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 23, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> It actually wasn't. It was a really "reputable" brand. I've heard great things about them when dealing with people who get their lifetime warranty, but they simply should have made it clearer that us Aussies and people in the Asia region only get 2 years and not lifetime, as even the person I bought the card off thought it was lifetime.



i personaly would have made and would still make posts making it CLEAR to the WORLD what said company did, no in this thred mind you, but i would make sure everybody possable knows that said company's warrinty  is BULLSHIT, honestly, its better to warrn people and even possably force the company to honour the warrintys or remove the warrity information from their boxes/websites seem by people in your country, otherwise its faulse advertising and FRAUD!!!!!

companys tend to not like being call crooks and theives, they do alot to stop it, even changing warrinty policys has happened(asus with some older boards gave 1 year, when people found out that they had changed that with those models and it was allover the net, all of a sudden it went back to 3 years!!)


----------



## Voice-Of-Palit (Feb 23, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> What cards are coming with a game, good cooler. and HDMI/Display Port on the card in N America?



Standard Palit 9600 GT has 1 DVI, 1 HDMI and 1 S-Video connection. The Sonic version has 2x DVI, 1 HDMI and 1 DisplayPort.

It is also available at Newegg. (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261002)


----------



## Wile E (Feb 23, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> If you need anymore just ask.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080222/memory 004310.jpg
> 
> 8800GT Super 1GB


Hmmm, That's strange, mine are Samsung 1ns.



DaMulta said:


> I can say this. The Palit 8800GT is one of the best cards I have ever owned. No one payed me to say that, it's just the truth. It's been a long time from the last time I could say this is the best card I have ever owned. Think back around x1800XT times, just a few years.
> 
> It's quiet, and I can't believe how quiet it is even with the fan at full blast. Plus it stays cool while staying quiet!!! There is some noise to be honest, but it's very little(I have no side walls on my case) It's running around 52c right now, and with a full load it will run around 70c. That's with an OC http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mybmn/
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you. This card shocked the crap out of me. I came from a 2900XT to this, and the difference is amazing.



calvary1980 said:


> Qimonda Memory isn't a very good overclocker. Zotac and VVIKOO use Samsung, eVGA might aswell. http://www.hardwarezone.com/news/view.php?id=10001&cid=6 hey look it's just like the Palit Sonic except with a VF1000, Samsung Memory and comes with a HDMI Cable
> 
> - Christine


The VVIKOO is made by Palit, iirc.



Palit_Guy said:


> Nope.  And that's how they pass the same QC tests as the regular cards.  We could do that but the warranty would have to go down significantly.
> 
> I am trying to work with the factory to get the info required to do your own volt mod (obviously at your own risk).  The OC guys over at TeamPalit are working on figuring it out on their own as well.


Pretty sure I got it figured. Just need to get some 100K trimpots.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> I thought so.  The first time you engage in a conversation with me you, subtly, insult me.  I respond with humor instead of escalating things like a pair of CS players.
> 
> So ya, I think that's reasonably mature.
> 
> Just because I work for Palit doesn't mean I have to let people talk to me just any old kind of way.  I don't give crap and I don't take crap- I'm not in the crap business (odd as that may sound because I'm in marketing).



and that would be in my sig now



DaMulta said:


> I hate stock coolers for the most part.  It's the reason why I always replace them with something that's going to cost me 40+USD.  Besides that the stock cooler from nVidia is going to be full of dust fast.
> 
> What cards are coming with a game, good cooler. and HDMI/Display Port on the card in N America?




not all stock coolers suck the single slot copper one that came with my 7800GS keeps the card under 45C under load in crysis/atitool fuzzybox with an OC



Palit_Guy said:


> Actually, calvary1980, I don't want to play it that way.  I came in here to answer questions, get some constructive feedback and generally just hang out.  You have insulted me and called me an asshole and are going way out of your way to goad me into an argument with you.
> 
> That's just rude and uncalled for.  You are free to your own opinions and if you want to act civil I'm happy to discuss them with you.  I don't know everything there is to know and I'm perfectly willing to learn.
> 
> ...




im personally sorry some members of this forum cant keep there mouths in check. 

i hope to see a palit card in one of my future rigs  the issues my BFG cards having are getting really old really fast. i honestly have no bloody clue why its so difficult to release working drivers for a card but hey random crashes are fun!



ChillyMyst said:


> was it pny, just nod if it was, they screwed a bunch of us years back, requiering orignal recept AND box to get an rma on ram or videocards, and people outside the us got told to suck it because the lifetime warr didnt cover them.....needless to say, pny nolonger gets any $ from me or anybody i know ever for any reasion!!!!



i made the mistake of getting an FX5700 VIVO from them it had a rebate and they promptly lost the original receipt and decided they wouldnt accept the copy i had made nor the copy of it from my bank account. i no longer purchase anything from them which is sad seeing how well that card performs in comparo with other FX5700s...it kills them in oc'ing and i haven''t even bothered to get a new cooler/vmod it


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 23, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> KIeran was that last post @ me? if it was im not try'n to dis them. I would just love to be able to get a volt-mod so if i want to push the video card even higher i know that i can find the voltmod easily.



nah you want to do a volt mod and im cool with that when i was stuc between 2 cards and palit guy came and helped me it was cool and i think tatty wanted to do a volt mod as well

it was calvary1980 i was upset about and how she can bash a great manufacturer and still do it after being given cold hard facts

listen you can buy whatever card you want but all im saying is it makes sense to buy palit coz they are excellent quality for a low price okay

my memory is samsung as well and its the 512mb version ive got

Dont hate appreciate!


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 23, 2008)

I didn't bash anybody, I read a review of the 9600GT Sonic Edition on neoseeker, I asked a question, he acted like a jerk and I insulted him  which I got punished for the world turns. This thread is supposed to be about Palit it's the most expensive bundle if he can't take a little criticism maybe he shouldn't be here.

- Christine


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 23, 2008)

play nice


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

Part of the reason I'm here is to get criticism.  So let's talk about the bundle and what you don't like about it without discussing what I do or do not know.

Would you list what our bundle is item by item?  What you call a bundle and what I call a bundle are probably two different things so I'd like to know specifically what you think it is.

Then if you can list (the same way) a competing bundle that you do like we can compare the two and figure out exactly what's going on.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 23, 2008)

only thing wrong with the bundle is it doesn't include a HDMI Cable, but I think it was a mistake for Palit to launch the Sonic Edition so early it's too expensive and every other vendor is content on profiting from reference cards. in the coming weeks you will see altered versions with new heatsink, memory and controllers. I think Palit should spend more time marketing instead of strapping on 1 GB of memory on a 8600 give out Samples, Warranty. 

- Christine


----------



## btarunr (Feb 23, 2008)

Has Palit thought about a game coupon? Like some other board vendors (eg. Sapphire) are offering a coupon with which you can get a game of your choice (from a list of games subscribing to the offer)? That would be nice.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 23, 2008)

can we get a palit support thread or the like here?


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 23, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I didn't bash anybody, I read a review of the 9600GT Sonic Edition on neoseeker, I asked a question, he acted like a jerk and I insulted him  which I got punished for the world turns. This thread is supposed to be about Palit it's the most expensive bundle if he can't take a little criticism maybe he shouldn't be here.
> 
> - Christine



take a advil and lay down for a few, no need to be so combative and rude, relax.

and you acted like a jerk on your first post, he responded in a way that i think was designed to try and defuse the situation, insted you got ur panties in a bunch and insulted him.

im not trying to be rude here but i think you honestly owe him an appology.

no common everybody play nice, this place is sposta be a fun relaxing place to talk about kool tech shit, or bitch about tech shit that sucks!!!!

dont make me break out the smily animal pictures!!!!!


ok ok i posted one....couldnt help it, the puppy is just so cute!!!!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

Leave it go, it's all good now.  How are we supposed to get over it if you keep bringing it up?

lawls


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 23, 2008)

like is said dont make me break out the smily animal pix!!!!! i have more!!!! im warrning you!!!!!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

panchoman said:


> can we get a palit support thread or the like here?



If you want support, go to www.teampalit.com for now.  We're working on an 800 number for the US and Canada but until then, that's your best bet.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 23, 2008)

Game coupons / discount coupon choice? How about with buying a Palit card I get a game of my choice or just get a discount?


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> only thing wrong with the bundle is it doesn't include a HDMI Cable, but I think it was a mistake for Palit to launch the Sonic Edition so early it's too expensive and every other vendor is content on profiting from reference cards. in the coming weeks you will see altered versions with new heatsink, memory and controllers. I think Palit should spend more time marketing instead of strapping on 1 GB of memory on a 8600 give out Samples, Warranty.
> 
> - Christine



As the 9600 cards go, this is really the mack daddy of all of them.  It's the only card in the WORLD that has DisplayPort, HDMI and dual Dual-Link DVI.  It's OC'd.  It has arguably the best cooling solution of anything available.  It's not a reference design and features a three-phase power system that further reduces heat and extends OC headroom.

I've said this many times before even though it drives my boss nuts.  If you don't need these features you should not buy this card.  That's just common sense.  This is the Cadillac of 9600s.  Not everyone wants a Cadillac so we also have a version with fewer features.

Given those features, a $40 price premium isn't really that much.  These cards are also being purchased as fast as we can bring them into the country so there must be quite a few people that think they are pretty good.

As for the 1GB thing, I've stated elsewhere in here that 1GB on the 8800GT is forward looking at best and 1GB on the 8600GT and 8500GT will most likely never benefit a gamer.  There are some CAD and related applications that will use that much RAM but outside of that, not much point.  We don't make many and we don't sell many for those reasons.

But it does send a message to the rest of the industry.  It also gives us a leg up on the development side of things.  Later this year when more companies start having cards with 1GB of RAM, we will already be on our second time around while they are just figuring it all out.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 23, 2008)

Seems I missed some healthy conversation here


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2008)

wow... just going to newegg to look at the cards.. I'm looking at getting a x2 card in the next few weeks, and I'm blown away at the Palit card... more to think about since Palit came in the picture!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2008)

is palit gonna make a new version of the 3870x2?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> As the 9600 cards go, this is really the mack daddy of all of them.  It's the only card in the WORLD that has DisplayPort, HDMI and dual Dual-Link DVI.  It's OC'd.  It has arguably the best cooling solution of anything available.  It's not a reference design and features a three-phase power system that further reduces heat and extends OC headroom.
> 
> I've said this many times before even though it drives my boss nuts.  If you don't need these features you should not buy this card.  That's just common sense.  This is the Cadillac of 9600s.  Not everyone wants a Cadillac so we also have a version with fewer features.
> 
> ...



i can vouch for that trust me moving from various cards the more memory the better it is for CAD even on low end cards it makes more of a difference than design ie an FX5700 with 128mb of ram does better than a ti4200 64mb even though in every game out there that ti4200 outperforms the FX5700


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Game coupons / discount coupon choice? How about with buying a Palit card I get a game of my choice or just get a discount?



To bundle a game you buy a LARGE number of them from the game developer at a substantial discount.  Sometime NV or ATI will buy these themselves and then throw out a marketing program where we can the purchase those games through them.  Either way, we have to purchase a large number of copies of said game.

Then you have to change the box design or add a sticker to it.  You have to add a new SKU at all the etailers, retailers and distributors.  Then you have to get some kind of marketing campaign to advertise the bundle.  It's actually quite a bit of work.

The drawback to this is that if people already have the game or don't want the game you chose you run the risk of driving them to another brand.

I like the idea of what Sapphire is trying to do with their Sapphire Select program in that you get to choose what game you want.  The problem is that most of those games are not terribly popular and definitely are not "some of Today's hottest titles."  http://www.sapphiretech.com/us/products/software.php

What we are doing is looking at bundle opportunities with other manufacturers like Antec and Crucial.  Antec is coming out with a power supply that fits in a 5.25" drive bay and provides the power for your high-end graphics card.

By doing this on Newegg, we don't have to worry about changing boxes so we can run the program for as long as we want.  They also handle the shipping and packaging so it makes things a million times easier.

We are also doing some coupon stuff.  As was mentioned earlier in this thread, we are going to do a coupon code for a discount at Newegg only for TPU forum people.  It will only be listed in a forum post.  There will be no marketing plan behind it, no advertising and no gimmicks.  The only way to find out about it will be in the one forum post or from someone who read it.

I want to be clear about this.  This is not a regular promotion and no one at Palit is going to make a press release or any other kind of announcement.  Back on page two of this thread GJSNeptune asked for a TPU discount so I got the ball rolling.  Simple as that.

I can make all the posts I want in here claiming that Palit is a different kind of company with a different agenda than other companies all day long.  But if I don't do anything to prove that then it's just so much more marketing bullshit.  So just to prove that the community carries weight with Palit, I do what I can.  Ya, offering a discount to sell more cards is a little self serving but it's still a discount nonetheless.  If he hadn't asked for it, everyone would be paying the regular price so you're free to look at it however you like.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks cdawall.  I know exactly squat about CAD other than it's memory intensive and we've had a lot of positive feedback from CAD users about the 1GB family.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 23, 2008)

so when the palit 8800Gs's hittin the egg?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Thanks cdawall.  I know exactly squat about CAD other than it's memory intensive and we've had a lot of positive feedback from CAD users about the 1GB family.



no prob 


any chance of some palit mobos?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 23, 2008)

Being a Palit representative, do you know if you guys are having a special higher memory version of the 9800GTX or 9800Gx2. I know its early to be asking but it never hurts to ask right? If you guys put one out that had more memory and if nvidia uses Tri-SLI with the 9800GTX or quad with the GX2's.... I would buy 2 or three. Depending on which card configuration offered the best performance.

My Gaming rig that is *not* listed on this site has a 780i ASUS board waiting on the launch. 

If we are talking about discounts, it would be great if there was one for buying multiple cards from you guys. Like a discount if 2 9800GX2's were bought or 3 9800GTX's were bought. *Not* a _huge discount _but just one that makes your cards _similarly priced _to the lower ram versions etc.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 23, 2008)

that Palit 9600GT a very nice card, I would trade my overclocked 3850 for it . . . maybe,

but that cooling solution under the stroud, does that vend hot air into the system


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, its so cool to have a field representative visit the boards again (havent seen the OCZ guy in awhile). Im definitely looking at PaLit now as a company to purchase from. Question, do you have the HD3850/3870 cards as well? Im really wanting to get one of them as they are in my price range.

As an aside, welcome to the forums and a big thank you to you and GJSneptune for mentioning the discount.


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm wondering about procuring a couple Palit HD3870's myself, however I can't find a place to buy them.  Does Palit sell direct?


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Being a Palit representative, do you know if you guys are having a special higher memory version of the 9800GTX or 9800Gx2. I know its early to be asking but it never hurts to ask right? If you guys put one out that had more memory and if nvidia uses Tri-SLI with the 9800GTX or quad with the GX2's.... I would buy 2 or three. Depending on which card configuration offered the best performance.
> 
> My Gaming rig that is *not* listed on this site has a 780i ASUS board waiting on the launch.
> 
> If we are talking about discounts, it would be great if there was one for buying multiple cards from you guys. Like a discount if 2 9800GX2's were bought or 3 9800GTX's were bought. *Not* a _huge discount _but just one that makes your cards _similarly priced _to the lower ram versions etc.



Too soon to comment.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

cdawall said:


> no prob
> 
> 
> any chance of some palit mobos?



Yup.  They are coming.  I'm not sure how high end we're going to go with them.  Currently our offering is more mid to upper-mid range but I've seen some roadmap stuff that looks promising.  I'm as curious to find out as you are.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

KainXS said:


> that Palit 9600GT a very nice card, I would trade my overclocked 3850 for it . . . maybe,
> 
> but that cooling solution under the stroud, does that vend hot air into the system



It has a small grill that lets some of it out the back.  I'm still waiting on my sample to arrive so I can't give you any first hand experience on how much gets vented out vs. in.  Should be here next week.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> What we are doing is looking at bundle opportunities with other manufacturers like Antec and Crucial.  Antec is coming out with a power supply that fits in a 5.25" drive bay and provides the power for your high-end graphics card.



THat's the first I've heard of something like that, but it defi sounds like it'll have a purpose in the near future as more and more powerful cards come to market.

Is it supposed to be a supplimental supply that's fed by a main, standard PSU?  Or will it require another wall outlet cable?




Not to get too far sidetracked from hwo this thread is going - but is there any word on Palit offering a 3870x2?  I'm really curious to see how some of the more "resourceful" companies intend to address the cooling of that setup, aside from the OE looking dual-slot leaf blower . . .


----------



## cdawall (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Yup.  They are coming.  I'm not sure how high end we're going to go with them.  Currently our offering is more mid to upper-mid range but I've seen some roadmap stuff that looks promising.  I'm as curious to find out as you are.



 thats were i am mid to upper-mid

im open to test out an all palit rig for palit you know to test for defects 

or maybe i just want a free rig who knows


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Wow, its so cool to have a field representative visit the boards again (havent seen the OCZ guy in awhile). Im definitely looking at PaLit now as a company to purchase from. Question, do you have the HD3850/3870 cards as well? Im really wanting to get one of them as they are in my price range.
> 
> As an aside, welcome to the forums and a big thank you to you and GJSneptune for mentioning the discount.



Yup!  They are hard to get though so not all resellers have them all the time.  You kind of have to look around.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm wondering about procuring a couple Palit HD3870's myself, however I can't find a place to buy them.  Does Palit sell direct?



Yes.  I think minimum orders start at 2.5k units.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Yup!  They are hard to get though so not all resellers have them all the time.  You kind of have to look around.



 now it really hard for me on this! wanting 3870x2, but that 1gb Nvidia...


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> THat's the first I've heard of something like that, but it defi sounds like it'll have a purpose in the near future as more and more powerful cards come to market.
> 
> Is it supposed to be a supplimental supply that's fed by a main, standard PSU?  Or will it require another wall outlet cable?
> 
> ...



No, it has its own connection to the wall.  That's why it works.  I think they are looking for a sub $60 price with the idea that you can skip buying a whole new PS but still run a big card.

I know they are working on allocation for the X2 stuff but I don't know when they will ship.


----------



## erocker (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Yes.  I think minimum orders start at 2.5k units.



My name is erocker, not Newegg.  I'll keep my eye out for something in the "retail" market.  Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> My name is erocker, not Newegg.  I'll keep my eye out for something in the "retail" market.  Thanks for the offer though.



+1... that means another 2,498 to go! 
tpu can get it!?!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 23, 2008)

as far as marketing guys go palit you are a shining example, you have been honest and helpful and i respect that, also may i suggest for the X2's, maybe a full orange version like that 8800 on the second page of this thread (even with orange pcb?), if you happened to put one of those on the market i would buy one of those in an instant


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 23, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> so when the palit 8800Gs's hittin the egg?



http://en.expreview.com//?p=154

Our source said NVIDIA only choose 4 AIC companies to release 8800GS, so not all AIC companies can get the G92-150 chip. The four companies are eVGA, XFX, Palit and Asus. Of course they have their sales limited area: eVGA only sell their card in the Americas, XFX limited in Europe. Palit is China and Korea, ASUS in charge of whole asia area.

Turns out this was true.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 23, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> No, it has its own connection to the wall.  That's why it works.  I think they are looking for a sub $60 price with the idea that you can skip buying a whole new PS but still run a big card.
> 
> I know they are working on allocation for the X2 stuff but I don't know when they will ship.



I see - I wasn't sure if they intended the secondary PSU to be more of a power amplifier or just a full-boogey PSU.  I guess that's the best route to have it be it's own source then, so as to not stress the ever-loving crap out the SYS PSU.

I'll defi be keeping my eye out for Palit's x2 offerings . . . I'll be in the market for one in the next few months, and I haven't really seen any real difference between the few brands that are already to market.  I'm hoping Palit and ASUS come through in those regards, as everyone else looks mirror image to each other.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 23, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> +1... that means another 2,498 to go!
> tpu can get it!?!



if we all buy one then yes


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 24, 2008)

When are those mobo's being released do you know? Or can you not tell, cause im gonna be getting a sub 90$ 775 board in a week or so


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

Ya, it's a lot of cards.  But we're a manufacturer.  I suppose we could sell them directly but it would be at MSRP so you would be stupid to pay that much.

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=27326&vpn=AEx38700+T352&manufacture=Palit Multimedia Inc.

Only problem is Sapphire has one at the same site for $40 less.  So if you want one of ours wait for the price drop to hit.  If you can't wait, then do what you need to do as much as it pains me to say it.  These are all reference boards so there's really no difference between them.

I just sent an email over to the sales team asking WTF?


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> When are those mobo's being released do you know? Or can you not tell, cause im gonna be getting a sub 90$ 775 board in a week or so



It's going to be more than a week or so.  Palit has been making mobos for some time, we just haven't brought them to the US yet.  We've had our hands full just keeping up with the video card sales.  We'll have to add more people for mobos.

So the plan is that we will be doing mobos here, it's just a month or two out.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2008)

I would buy that, but i'm looking at an x2! lol... or the Palit 1gb one I've seen...


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I see - I wasn't sure if they intended the secondary PSU to be more of a power amplifier or just a full-boogey PSU.  I guess that's the best route to have it be it's own source then, so as to not stress the ever-loving crap out the SYS PSU.
> 
> I'll defi be keeping my eye out for Palit's x2 offerings . . . I'll be in the market for one in the next few months, and I haven't really seen any real difference between the few brands that are already to market.  I'm hoping Palit and ASUS come through in those regards, as everyone else looks mirror image to each other.



If there is any way we can get away with it you can bet we will be doing our own design on the X2s as well as the GX2s when they launch.  ATI and NV often put restrictions on what can be done and when.

And for good reason, too.  If they didn't you would have a ton of manufacturers putting out all sorts of crazy parts that die within a year or so.  Add a crappy RMA process and they can get away with it.  Even though word gets out in the scene to avoid those types of things, they can still get in and get out before anyone knows what's happened particularly with less savvy people.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

Speaking of the RMA process...

I'm also the RMA department for Palit in the US.  So for those of you interested in volt modding your cards- I already know who to watch for.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2008)

well my name is blah blah from blah... so your all set for me!


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 24, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> And for good reason, too.  If they didn't you would have a ton of manufacturers putting out all sorts of crazy parts that die within a year or so.  Add a crappy RMA process and they can get away with it.  Even though word gets out in the scene to avoid those types of things, they can still get in and get out before anyone knows what's happened particularly with less savvy people.



Good point.  I could just imagine some of the ridiculous cooling designs that would be implimented, not to mention the insane clock speed parts would come with . . .



			
				palit_Guy said:
			
		

> Speaking of the RMA process...
> 
> I'm also the RMA department for Palit in the US. So for those of you interested in volt modding your cards- I already know who to watch for.



good info for us to know . . . I'm sure that must be rather taxing work on ya, though . . .


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 24, 2008)

I felt the need to brag a little.

Highest clocked 8800GTin our 06 thread is now the Palit 8800GT Super 1GB card.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25995&page=138

Woot Woot


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2008)

.. and at default voltage too!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I felt the need to brag a little.
> 
> Highest clocked 8800GTin our 06 thread is now the Palit 8800GT Super 1GB card.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25995&page=138
> ...



YHPM


----------



## divinebaboon (Feb 24, 2008)

oy jsut out of curiosity palit guy,do you speak chinese?


----------



## bombfirst885 (Feb 24, 2008)

If Palit is one of the only distributors to put an HDMI, and Display Port on their 9800GTX I'll strongly considering buying that. Right now I have a Dell 2408WFP on the way, and I'm anxious to try out Display Port.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

divinebaboon said:


> oy jsut out of curiosity palit guy,do you speak chinese?



Nope.  But I bought some CDs and a book.  I'm from Indiana.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 24, 2008)

oh lawdy, now we cant even get away from the indian tech support by calling a us rep  (just kidding, hence the lawdy part)

as to that PSU, epowers had one for over a year now, fortron has one as well, take a look at the egg, my buddy has the fortron combo thatwas avalable(not sure if it stil is) as he was wanting to run 2 gtx's and you needed a hell of alot of power to manage that.

oh advice, if you want to learn another language "roseta stone" corses work very well, i know a buch of people who learned other languages with those coreses   (some even acctualy payed for the disks  )


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 24, 2008)

I do believe that he can already speak German fluently.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 24, 2008)

Ummm he said Indiana not india lol...


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 24, 2008)

ah lol oops, i just called support for a company today and got an indian rep, sad part, it was easyer to understand and deal with him then it was that last time i got an american 

and if you from indiana dosnt that make you indianana


----------



## Voice-Of-Palit (Feb 24, 2008)

divinebaboon said:


> oy jsut out of curiosity palit guy,do you speak chinese?



You should see him try to order Chinese food.


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm pretty good at it!  "I'll take one number 12 and a 37!  Thank you!


----------



## Voice-Of-Palit (Feb 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I felt the need to brag a little.
> 
> Highest clocked 8800GTin our 06 thread is now the Palit 8800GT Super 1GB card.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25995&page=138
> ...



Yes, those cards are great. Palit will tell you. I got a set of them and OC'ed them past all of the other overclocked versions on the market. I tortured them with high temps at full load for 2 weeks straight with absolutely no issues. While your mileage may vary, they are very good cards.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 24, 2008)

Voice-Of-Palit said:


> Yes, those cards are great. Palit will tell you. I got a set of them and OC'ed them past all of the other overclocked versions on the market. I tortured them with high temps at full load for 2 weeks straight with absolutely no issues. While your mileage may vary, they are very good cards.



What OC do you normally see?


----------



## Voice-Of-Palit (Feb 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> What OC do you normally see?



From other vendors?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> ah lol oops, i just called support for a company today and got an indian rep, sad part, it was easyer to understand and deal with him then it was that last time i got an american
> 
> and if you from indiana dosnt that make you indianana



Hey now! I was a born and raised hoosier myself!! lol... Oh how i miss yet don't ever want to go back to that state...  

Now your more in my books man for staying there!


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 24, 2008)

Voice-Of-Palit said:


> From other vendors?



Well I would like to say both.

Looking at http://www.hwbot.org/ResultBrowseByVideoCard.do?gpuModelId=1278 it appears( 	 Hardware Rank: 19th)that I have some descent clocks with what everyone else has seen. Now on the hardware rank, I'm not to sure on how that works. They could be giving more points for people that are running in SLi.

I have a dry ice tube ready to go for when I get an nVidia/Intel rig built. I really want to know how high this card will go sub-zero.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

Great.  Dry ice.  Is this going to be installment #3 in the ongoing saga of flames?


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 24, 2008)

If that happens I'll send you in the card with a smiley face sticker, and a bottle of rum


Now I really don't see flames with me doing this(outdoors), but you never really know(as you know).


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2008)

My 100Kohm trimpots should be here by the end of the week. Then I think it's time to break the soldering iron out again. lol.


----------



## wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

where do you get those from? i wanna v mod my 8800 now its got sick cooling.

im in aus so don't recommend radioshack or any other stores we wont have lol


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2008)

wolf said:


> where do you get those from? i wanna v mod my 8800 now its got sick cooling.
> 
> im in aus so don't recommend radioshack or any other stores we wont have lol



I got mine from here: http://www.alliedelec.com/

 Don't know if they ship internationally, or if it would be worth it for you tho.


----------



## wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

we have a place here called Altronics that sells that kind of gear, but what EXACTLY do i ask for?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2008)

wolf said:


> we have a place here called Altronics that sells that kind of gear, but what EXACTLY do i ask for?



25turn trimpot in whatever resistance your card requires for the mod. I believe the reference design calls for a 500 Ohm trimpot.


----------



## wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

so a "25 turn 500 Ohm trimpot" ? 

so that has a little knob to turn to adjust the resistance?

ill also need a new multimeter....


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2008)

wolf said:


> so a "25 turn 500 Ohm trimpot" ?
> 
> so that has a little knob to turn to adjust the resistance?


Exactly. If they don't know what you mean, they are also sometimes referred to as variable resistors or potentiometers. Just make sure you stress that it has to be 25 turn. (You can go down to like 15 turns, but it will be much more sensitive to adjustment)



wolf said:


> ill also need a new multimeter....


Make sure it's digital. Much easier to use. lol.


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 24, 2008)

I just want to say that Palit_guy YOUR AWESOME! I cant wait for the Palit 9800's to come, or maby a HD4000.

Edit: ALSO! Why are there no Palit 8800GTS 512mb versions? I would love to get one to maby replace my X1950XT 512mb.


----------



## Catastrophic (Feb 24, 2008)

*mhmm*

Soo..That TPU Discount?? Lol


----------



## wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks a mil Wile E, ive done soldering before and have an iron, so this shouldn't be too hard, ill just have to be a crap load more careful than ever before. 

so will the trimpot on the most closed setting be stock voltage?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 24, 2008)

Is Palit taking over TPU?

(And is it Palit or PALiT?)


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 24, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Nope.  But I bought some CDs and a book.  I'm from Indiana.



Whoop, lets give it up for the Hoosiers in the house. Even though Ive lived in Alabama for 15 years or more now, Im originally from Hammond, IN! Right next to Chicago.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Whoop, lets give it up for the Hoosiers in the house. Even though Ive lived in Alabama for 15 years or more now, Im originally from Hammond, IN! Right next to Chicago.




From Hammond you say? I'm from Terre Haute. Been in the "Sun" for about 15 years myself.


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 24, 2008)

I hope they start selling Palits ATI cards.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2008)

jpierce55 said:


> I hope they start selling Palits ATI cards.



you mean like these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=1305520549&Description=palit&name=ATI


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 24, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you mean like these
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=1305520549&Description=palit&name=ATI



No I meant the 3870's. Ncixus sells them but not for the $$$ Newegg would.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Whoop, lets give it up for the Hoosiers in the house. Even though Ive lived in Alabama for 15 years or more now, Im originally from Hammond, IN! Right next to Chicago.



Oddly enough I also lived in Alabama for several years while I was growing up.  Florence, one of the quad cities and home of UNA.  Roll tide!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Is Palit taking over TPU?
> 
> (And is it Palit or PALiT?)



Not hardly.  But I do like it here.

The logo says PALiT but we usually just write it Palit.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 24, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Nope.  But I bought some CDs and a book.  I'm from Indiana.



Hey so am I. 

Seems theres more Indiana people in this forum than I thought.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2008)

how are palits at ocing, good, bad, ok, no need?
just curious?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> how are palits at ocing, good, bad, ok, no need?
> just curious?



Ive heard that they are good ocers.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2008)

sweet,
are they going to make a 3870x2


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 24, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Make sure it's digital. Much easier to use. lol.




Autorange features are also a plus.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 24, 2008)

wolf said:


> thanks a mil Wile E, ive done soldering before and have an iron, so this shouldn't be too hard, ill just have to be a crap load more careful than ever before.
> 
> so will the trimpot on the most closed setting be stock voltage?



Yup.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> how are palits at ocing, good, bad, ok, no need?
> just curious?



Very good


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Very good



nice to know,
if they make a 3870x2 ill consider going with palit


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> nice to know,
> if they make a 3870x2 ill consider going with palit



On post 164 Palit_Guy states that they are in the works with the x2 but don't know when it will ship


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2008)

ah thanks cold storm, 
all i needed to know!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2008)

No problem man. I was really wanting one of theres for my self! but since there isn't a time stamp i'm going with a different 3870x2


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> No problem man. I was really wanting one of theres for my self! but since there isn't a time stamp i'm going with a different 3870x2



yea i think ill do the same, i think im going to go with his or asus, that asus card is hot


----------



## tiys (Feb 25, 2008)

Palit? Never heard of 'em.


----------



## wolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Palits pretty decent as board partners go. personally some of my favourites, in no particular order are;

XFX - Leadtek - Gigabyte - BFG - Asus 

most others are pretty good, ive heard a many a good review of EVGA and some MSI's, but havent had first hand experience with any of the rest, oh i had a Legend 6600GT....eh....


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 25, 2008)

I guess you can tell by my username and picture, that I dont Roll Tide. WAR EAGLE BABY!!! HAHA, yeah I got some friends up in florence, one goes to UNA as a matter of fact. Fantastic football team they have their.

Yeah, Ive been through Terra Haute several times. Been down there and to tippacanoe state park for school field trips. Rock CANDY FTW!!!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 25, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> how are palits at ocing, good, bad, ok, no need?
> just curious?



As Damulta mentioned...




DaMulta said:


> I felt the need to brag a little.
> 
> Highest clocked 8800GTin our 06 thread is now the Palit 8800GT Super 1GB card.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25995&page=138
> ...


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 25, 2008)

Palit needs to put money into marketing the name and then a competitive warranty instead they spend there money marketing 1GB of memory in an 8600 or 8800 I can't begin to fathom how foolish that is, in the words of Wiz I don't have an e-penis! nVidia is not on deathrow the products sell them selves. congratulations on the overclock 

- Christine


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> As Damulta mentioned...



very nice!


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 25, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Palit needs to put money into marketing the name and then a competitive warranty instead they spend there money marketing 1GB of memory in an 8600 or 8800 I can't begin to fathom how foolish that is, in the words of Wiz I don't have an e-penis! nVidia is not on deathrow the products sell them selves. congratulations on the overclock
> 
> - Christine



the 1gb cards as he has said the lower end 8500 and 8600 cards are mostly for CAD and other such users, thats not foolish, its servicing a nich market that are willing to pay extra for the extra ram because it has a benefit for their applications.

as to the 1gb 8800gt, it will show benifit as games mature, look at the 512 vs 256mb x1900 cards, nobody i know who got a 256mb card still has it, most that got a 512 still have them.....but at the time people said the extra ram was stupid and pointless.....


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 25, 2008)

it shows no benefits, it's marketing please tell me your not that naive CAD users use commercial workstation cards Quadro, FireGL, Wildcat for heavy rendering they do not use an 8600 lol.

- Christine


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 25, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> it shows no benefits, it's marketing. please CAD users use Workstation Cards Quadro, FireGL, Wildcat for heavy rendering they do not use an 8600 lol.
> 
> - Christine



Yes but those FireGL,Quadro, workstation cards are way more expensive than and 1Gb 8800GT. And they dont play games aswell because there workstation cards.


----------



## wolf (Feb 25, 2008)

it WILL show benefits, i can guarantee you that, look at PT boats, its a massive benefit there, surely enough who cares, but in a year alot of games may well make use of the extra 512mb


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 25, 2008)

im not talking about the 13 year old who spends time in maya or max im talking about professional cad users who use CAD boards and Workstation Cards, building a gaming engine they don't even use that much memory 256/512 Wildcat uses a VPU with over 200 micro GPU inside, it's a whole different area of rendering. and i'm sorry if I come off bitchy I have no intentions.

- Christine


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> im not talking about the 13 year old who spends time in maya or max im talking about professional cad users who use CAD boards and Workstation Cards, building a gaming engine they don't even use that much memory 256/512 Wildcat uses a VPU with over 200 micro GPU inside, it's a whole different area of rendering.
> 
> - Christine



The 1gb 8600 works great for my cad system for my small machine shop.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 25, 2008)

congratulations your still a minority 

- Christine


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> im not talking about the 13 year old who spends time in maya or max im talking about professional cad users who use CAD boards and Workstation Cards, building a gaming engine they don't even use that much memory 256/512 Wildcat uses a VPU with over 200 micro GPU inside, it's a whole different area of rendering. and i'm sorry if I come off bitchy I have no intentions.
> 
> - Christine



can you please come here and explain???


----------



## wolf (Feb 25, 2008)

the fact is that if they make 1gb cards, people will buy them, and you cant stop people buying what they want to buy.

and if the price difference is negligible why not? it'll very rarely make the card SLOWER, it can only possibly make it faster. a future driven move.


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> congratulations your still a minority
> 
> - Christine



True, but there is still a market for the cards.  Not everyone is a programmer or designer by profession.


----------



## wolf (Feb 25, 2008)

well say for example, a mate wants you to build them a new computer (assuming most people her on TPU can) and they say it has to last them at least 2 years if not 3 or more. at that stage do you say yes 512 is ample youll be fine for 2 years? i think not, 1024 is the go in that situation, at least in my opinion.

just one example of why 1gb is a good move over 512mb, and its not like the price is 500 for a 1gb and 250 for a 512mb either....


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 25, 2008)

erocker shes not to smart, sorry to say it but shes kinda....unsmart......

she dosnt get that the quatro and firegl cards are the EXECT SAME CHIP as the 1300/1600 or 8400/8500/8600 when u  buy a low end one, but they cost 10x as much..


The Quadro FX 570m is the 8600M-GT for example, same chip, you can eather do a driver mod or mod cards in most cases to get full quatro fetures out of the normal cards.

years back i was making a fortune moding gf2gts cards into quadros by moving 1 resistor from one place to another, buy a gf2gts turn it quadro, sell it for a mint.......took about 5min to mod once u got it down......and u could easly get 5x or more what u payed for the card.


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 25, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> erocker shes not to smart, sorry to say it but shes kinda....unsmart......
> 
> she dosnt get that the quatro and firegl cards are the EXECT SAME CHIP as the 1300/1600 or 8400/8500/8600 when u  buy a low end one, but they cost 10x as much..
> 
> ...



Thats not a very nice thing to say man, to say someone isnt smart.:shadedshu Maby she didnt see the whole picture the way you did. Also its her opinion if she thinks the 1gb cards are not worth it. 

I think you should edit your post and apologize please.


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2008)

No that is not nice, and not tolerated.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 25, 2008)

your forgetting nVidia plans for GDDR4 and 5. I was speaking of the 3DLabs Wildcat or Oxygen Series I only used FireGL and Quadro as a reference im aware nVidia uses the G9x in the new Quadro series however it offers more than a 8800GT.

- Christine


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2008)

is there a softmod driver for the 3870 to fireGL yet?


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> No that is not nice, and not tolerated.



Banned? I think thats kind of harsh, did you at least warn him?


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> Banned? I think thats kind of harsh, did you at least warn him?



Lol, I know I look like I'm a jerk here, but it's just coincidence ChillyMyst was guilty of ban-evasion as well as insulting other members.  Now back on topic please!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 25, 2008)

i was wondering why he got baned, tis a shame had a few good laughs with the guy
btw nick love the avatar dude cant wait for 3


----------



## wolf (Feb 25, 2008)

maybe he has been walking the line before today...

what topic were we on again? oooo thats right 1gb palit cards....


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 25, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i was wondering why he got baned, tis a shame had a few good laughs with the guy
> btw nick love the avatar dude cant wait for 3



Thanks!

Yeah me too!( I hope bethesda does a good job)

But anyway I cant wait for the Palit 3870x2's to come around those are going to be awsome.

I had a few good luls with ChillyMist also...


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 25, 2008)

im almost convinced to buy the palit version of the x2 especially with this discount i've been hearing about 
after seeing what they did with their latest installment of the elder scroll series, i have very high hopes that they will do a great job with fallout...god i hope im right


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2008)

+1 on the palit X2's. 

this thread has grown like crazy for such a simple topic.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2008)

wolf said:


> thanks a mil Wile E, ive done soldering before and have an iron, so this shouldn't be too hard, ill just have to be a crap load more careful than ever before.
> 
> so will the trimpot on the most closed setting be stock voltage?


Yeah. There are 3 pins on them tho. One is a common, and of the other 2, one will make clockwise raise the resistance, while the other will make clockwise lower the resistance. Use your mulitmeter to confirm your resistance before you do the mod, so you don't blow anything up. lol.

And to make soldering easier on these small points, make sure you get a good tin on your wire before attempting to solder it. Having the solder already on the wire makes it a much cleaner and safer job, as you don't have to worry about adding the solder at the time of the mod.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 25, 2008)

haven't been around... but grats on the promotions guys  and to get back on topic.. I haven't owned or used a palit card, but, I think they need a better looking heatsink set up? I know it's not always about looks, but with a windowed case, it would look weird? no? I'll see how they're doing later this year and maybe grab a 9800gx2


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 25, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> Yes but those FireGL,Quadro, workstation cards are way more expensive than and 1Gb 8800GT. And they dont play games aswell because there workstation cards.



And my 1GB 8800GT shows real FPS improvements in games like crysis once I clock beyond 700mhz with high detail at my resolution (I game at 760mhz), at that point the GPU stops becoming the bottleneck, it really does help but I appreciate and agree that at stock performance there is little benefit to the average gamer, I have always said though, if the price premium for the extra memory is negligable then it's not a bad idea.


----------



## wolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah. There are 3 pins on them tho. One is a common, and of the other 2, one will make clockwise raise the resistance, while the other will make clockwise lower the resistance. Use your mulitmeter to confirm your resistance before you do the mod, so you don't blow anything up. lol.
> 
> And to make soldering easier on these small points, make sure you get a good tin on your wire before attempting to solder it. Having the solder already on the wire makes it a much cleaner and safer job, as you don't have to worry about adding the solder at the time of the mod.



excellent advice man, my days doing electronic engineering are all coming back to me....
definately having the wire tinned will make the soldering much easyer on such a small point.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> Lol, I know I look like I'm a jerk here, but it's just coincidence ChillyMyst was guilty of ban-evasion as well as insulting other members.  Now back on topic please!



Last bit... no you did what you had to do. You have more responsibility now with the word mod. being under your name. And I wouldn't take it like that ether. You did your job and thats it.

on topic.. I'd love to get a Palit, but the 3870x2's won't get here fast enough!


----------



## wolf (Feb 25, 2008)

im just glad we have good moderators and admins here, seriously this is the best forum i have ever frequented, ever.

i was on the SLI zone SLI forums for a while, but to be honest there were way too many dick heads and flamers and trolls, people who write what they write just to pump their own ego and put you down...

anyway like i said, in general we have awesome members and awesome Mod's, good show guys.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 25, 2008)

If the Newegg coupon is good enough, I might actually buy a 9600GT. What's the best value/performance over a Radeon x1950 Pro 256MB?

My new AM2 build will have a PCI-E 2.0 slot and 5000+ Black Edition.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

anything will be better.. IMO... But I'd say go with the 8800 1gb if you are in for tense gaming, and if not and just game here and there and do other things go with the 9600.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 25, 2008)

Can't afford an 8800. I'd say about $170 or less. It's not about how much you game, but how well you want the games to look.


----------



## wolf (Feb 25, 2008)

8800GS/9600GT, end of story


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 25, 2008)

I'd get the 9600. You'll like it!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm liking the Palit's extra outputs, but I don't see the TPU/Newegg coupon dropping it much below $210 + shipping. Might have to go with the eVGA.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 25, 2008)

@the palit guy, any chance of letting us know how much the 3870x2s will be?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> @the palit guy, any chance of letting us know how much the 3870x2s will be?



thats what i wanna know!
as soon as you find out something, or anybody for that matter post a new thread or something!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 25, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> congratulations your still a minority
> 
> - Christine



People using CAD related apps on a desktop card outnumber those using a true CAD card.  That doesn't make it right and it doesn't make it good.  CAD cards truly are expensive.  Most uses of CAD software don't require the level of precision or multi-layered processing power of a Quadro.

There is also a large group of people that have to open a CAD drawing for any number of reasons OTHER than creating something.  It could an assistant somewhere that needs to look at a drawing just to see the number of mounting holes in something.  Does that type of person really need a Quadro just to do that?  Onboard video would also work but it is sooooo painful just trying to move around the screen you really do need something discrete.

It's kind of like gaming cards.  You should really be gaming with an 8500GT but there are simply tons of people out there doing it because the card is so cheap.  They turn down the settings in the game, which many many gamers with high-end cards also do thus defeating the whole purpose, and they have a great time.

I don't think it's reasonable to force people into a group of cards just because those are the cards that they "should" be using.  Try to keep in mind that there are literally 100s of thousands of video cards being sold each month.  We as individuals tend to focus on how WE use video cards and it's easy to lose sight of the big picture.  On the end of each of those cards is a person and there is no telling what they are doing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2008)

so an 8500gt is a good card for low end CAD work?


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 25, 2008)

As I've said before, the 1GB versions of the 8500GT and 8600GT really only benefit a very small number of people.  We also sell a very small number of them.  You don't see me in here touting those cards and trying to get gamers to buy them.  For gaming, it just doesn't make any sense.

The 8800GT is the threshold.  Currently there is little evidence to support a performance improvement but we think that will change over the coming year or two.  We believe you will eventually see a performance improvement that justifies the extra $40 for the extra RAM.

So if you plan on changing your card within the next 18 months OR if you don't agree with us, you should NOT buy the 8800GT1GB.  It's as simple as that.  It's not impossible that we are wrong and there will never be an compelling performance improvement from the extra RAM.  I don't think there is any foolproof way to predict what will happen with game patches and driver releases.  We know they will always improve things but it isn't always clear how they chose to do that.

The most important thing is that a company has now launched a full family of 1GB cards.  Software companies say hardware companies aren't keeping up and hardware companies say software companies aren't keeping up.  To some degree both statements are true.  So when software and hardware companies both see 1GB cards hit the market WE think they will take notice and start moving in that direction.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> so an 8500gt is a good card for low end CAD work?



As opposed to onboard video, you bet.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> As opposed to onboard video, you bet.



so getting one for $40 new is a great deal?


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 25, 2008)

Sure.  They're mostly in the $60 range so $40 would be a pretty good price.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 25, 2008)

I just want to be clear on this.  I'm not recommending this as a CAD card.  If you're trying to use CAD with onboard video, the 8500GT would be much better.  But that isn't really saying much.  If you can't afford to buy a better card or, preferably, a card designed specifically for CAD applications, this is better than onboard video.

Just like games, the better the card, the better your performance.

The thing that makes me nervous here is that someone might quote me out of context saying the 8500GT is a good CAD card.  I don't think it can be qualified as such unless you're comparing it to onboard video or the like.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2008)

well right now my friend does CAD designs on his 5 year old sony viao with onboard video and it's slow but works for what he's doing. im building him a new machine and trying to stay within a relatively low budget. i found a xfx 8500gt at a local store for $39 so i thought i would get it for my friends CAD machine. the stuff he does isn't very complex and it's on a pretty small scale. i would think it would be ok. but i want him to notice like a 300% increase over what he currently has.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm sure he will see a tremendous improvement and not just from the video card.  Is it 300%, I'd have to measure it.  If you're just using that as a phrase, then I'd go along with it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2008)

well im sure the 2gig's of ram and the e2180 chip will be a HUGE improvement over the 256mb + p4 1.8gig he currently uses. and the 8500gt should be significantly better than the onboard intel 865 graphics.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah I'd have to say the new rig will definately benefit him... As long as his CAD softwate supports multithreads...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2008)

i think it's autocad v7? does that sound right? it's an older version i know that much.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 25, 2008)

Honestly, even a higher clocked single core will boost his performance... even an AMD would be good, and cost you less, and produce less heat.. for what he's gonna do.. I'd say get him a Brisbane setup with 2GB of the Gskill ram thats like $50 and a 8500GT or 8600GT.. in the business side of the world and non gaming, which does exsist.. lol, benchmark scores, and overclocking don't mean a thing, and don't exsist really, as long as the performance is there and comparable.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2008)

Bluefox1115 said:


> Honestly, even a higher clocked single core will boost his performance... even an AMD would be good, and cost you less, and produce less heat.. for what he's gonna do.. I'd say get him a Brisbane setup with 2GB of the Gskill ram thats like $50 and a 8500GT or 8600GT.. in the business side of the world and non gaming, which does exsist.. lol, benchmark scores, and overclocking don't mean a thing, and don't exsist really, as long as the performance is there and comparable.


The AMD won't cost him any less for the same performance level. With the intro of the e2000 and e1000 series by Intel, AMD no longer holds the lock on the low-end market.


----------



## Voice-Of-Palit (Feb 25, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> it shows no benefits, it's marketing please tell me your not that naive CAD users use commercial workstation cards Quadro, FireGL, Wildcat for heavy rendering they do not use an 8600 lol.
> 
> - Christine



Memory densities have been increasing over time. It is not a matter of if developers will use higher memory densities, it is a matter of WHEN. Here is a graph showing memory densities over time. 1GB will be the norm sooner rather than later. The general consumer buys a card once every 2-3 years. Getting 1GB now is wise.


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2008)

I can agree with that, especially after the 320mb 8800GTS went bye bye.  Right now, it seems as if both ATi and Nvidia has hit a sweet spot in terms of performance and in manufacturing costs with 512mb/256bit.  I'm looking forward to the days of 1gb+ standard on video cards and more popularity in 64 bit computing.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 25, 2008)

The socket 775 boards will run you out of town with their prices though. I've looked into building my parents a new pc, and have looked at the Intels, and the AMDs, and honestly, the AMD's were cheaper between the board and the chip, and I doubt they'll notice any significant difference between an AMD Brisbane @ 2.5, and an E2180 for everyday use. I game primarilly on an AMD and don't see much of a difference over an Intel setup. I'm about on par with E6600 or E6700, for a much cheaper price tag. I own setups from both chip manufacturers..


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2008)

Bluefox1115 said:


> The socket 775 boards will run you out of town with their prices though. I've looked into building my parents a new pc, and have looked at the Intels, and the AMDs, and honestly, the AMD's were cheaper between the board and the chip, and I doubt they'll notice any significant difference between an AMD Brisbane @ 2.5, and an E2180 for everyday use. I game primarilly on an AMD and don't see much of a difference over an Intel setup. I'm about on par with E6600 or E6700, for a much cheaper price tag. I own setups from both chip manufacturers..



Did you post this in the correct thread? Nvm, you did.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 25, 2008)

was relating to Wile E's and fitseries' post about an AutoCAD computer. sorry.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 25, 2008)

as far as video cards go, I think if you're gaming, and have anything less than a 320MB 8800GTS then you're taking a hit in performance.. Everyone should be or will be at 512MB+ within the next 6 months to 1 year..


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> I can agree with that, especially after the 320mb 8800GTS went bye bye.  Right now, it seems as if both ATi and Nvidia has hit a sweet spot in terms of performance and in manufacturing costs with 512mb/256bit.  I'm looking forward to the days of 1gb+ standard on video cards and more popularity in 64 bit computing.



And that's really the bigger issue.  If no company ever pushes the envelope and builds forward looking products the whole process slows down.  The norm for the last couple of years has been to just roll out reference designs because it's cheap and easy.

To some extent, everyone has to do a little of that.  But Palit is trying to go beyond that whenever we can.  So we have some mainstream standard stuff that keeps the business going and we also release things that are more cutting edge.

You can please all of the people some of the time and some of the people all of the time but you can never please all of the people all of the time.  So the reason I'm in here posting is to provide some kind of explanation of what we're doing and why.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 25, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> And that's really the bigger issue.  If no company ever pushes the envelope and builds forward looking products the whole process slows down.  The norm for the last couple of years has been to just roll out reference designs because it's cheap and easy.
> 
> To some extent, everyone has to do a little of that.  But Palit is trying to go beyond that whenever we can.  So we have some mainstream standard stuff that keeps the business going and we also release things that are more cutting edge.
> 
> You can please all of the people some of the time and some of the people all of the time but you can never please all of the people all of the time.  So the reason I'm in here posting is to provide some kind of explanation of what we're doing and why.



That's true. It's kinda like..:

"I can only please one person per day. Today is NOT your day, and tommorow doesn't look good either." But maybe next week..


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 25, 2008)

Bluefox1115 said:


> as far as video cards go, I think if you're gaming, and have anything less than a 320MB 8800GTS then you're taking a hit in performance.. Everyone should be or will be at 512MB+ within the next 6 months to 1 year..



Will you be funding this goal?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 25, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Will you be funding this goal?



You just want a new video card. Just be like the other saps that fry their cards and RMA them so we can disown you too.   lol JK..


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 25, 2008)

I would agree with Bluefox when it comes to new purchases and gamers.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 25, 2008)

Muahahaha. I can predict the future.










Sometimes....


----------



## cdawall (Feb 25, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> People using CAD related apps on a desktop card outnumber those using a true CAD card.  That doesn't make it right and it doesn't make it good.  CAD cards truly are expensive.  Most uses of CAD software don't require the level of precision or multi-layered processing power of a Quadro.
> 
> There is also a large group of people that have to open a CAD drawing for any number of reasons OTHER than creating something.  It could an assistant somewhere that needs to look at a drawing just to see the number of mounting holes in something.  Does that type of person really need a Quadro just to do that?  Onboard video would also work but it is sooooo painful just trying to move around the screen you really do need something discrete.
> 
> ...




im one of those people and ram makes all the difference



fitseries3 said:


> so an 8500gt is a good card for low end CAD work?



honestly try and get a top end 7x00 series card a 7800GT or 7900GS would work better than the 8500GT could ever dream of a 7900GS 512mb would be perfect for it


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2008)

Bluefox1115 said:


> The socket 775 boards will run you out of town with their prices though.


Nope. Not if OCing isn't a priority. Both AMD and Intel are in the same league at the bottom end now too.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2008)

what is better for CAD... a 7600GT or a 8500GT? both are 256mb cards.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2008)

8500GT no contest


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 26, 2008)

Palit has a 1GB version of the 8500GT.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Palit has a 1GB version of the 8500GT.



i think he is looking on the cheap


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2008)

palit guy, if you can sell me one for like $60 i'll take it. i've got a few cards cornered at $40-50 range. a 7600gt, and a 8500gt. both 256mb cards.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry bud.  Newegg has a 1GB for $90 but if you have to stay in the $40-$50 range then you're kind of hung.

This is kind of the most fun thing about system building.  Figuring out how to build the best system for $XX without going over.

Hmmmm.  I wonder if we could build a game show like that?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> palit guy, if you can sell me one for like $60 i'll take it. i've got a few cards cornered at $40-50 range. a 7600gt, and a 8500gt. both 256mb cards.



maybe the palit+tpu discount will be that good


----------



## BigD6997 (Feb 26, 2008)

ive always wanted to see a grfx card with a white pcb 
it could have a shinny gold heatsink and be called the BALLA edition


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2008)

i want a ATI card with a black PCB. and not that brownish black crap either. XFX black.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i want a ATI card with a black PCB. and not that brownish black crap either. XFX black.



thats would be sweet!


----------



## divinebaboon (Feb 26, 2008)

early review of the palit 8800GS series in case any of y'all is intersted.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 26, 2008)

imo nvidia has put out enough 8 series cards, its time for new gen!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 26, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Nope. Not if OCing isn't a priority. Both AMD and Intel are in the same league at the bottom end now too.



true... and mostly the same companies make the boards... gigabyte, asus, etc.. features are a little different though, although most are the same.. a nice thing about amd is you get your memory controller onchip which delivers the same bandwidth all the time,etc, and only need a board that supports say.. DDR2-800 if you wanna run ddr2-800, and don't have to find a board with 975 chipset or better or 965. higher the chipset, the more exspensive the board, no?

As for a CAD card, I built my ex a system (she does graphic/web design) heavy photoshop, etc, and I used a 7800GT 256MB 256bit, and it serves her purposes well, I actually used 2 cards since I had them laying around after an upgrade, so she has SLI... BUT... even a single 7800GS or GT would be a good card, although more ram would be better, say a 7950GT? or a 7800GS 512?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah but find it for under $80 though. can you do that?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah but find it for under $80 though. can you do that?



maybe if you find a used one, like here on the forums, or fleabay? I don't think the 7 series is that much anymore?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130021

 about $76 after rebate and shipping.. not a bad card..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah... i've been looking for 3 weeks now.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 26, 2008)

shoot for that 7600GS.. not bad for the money, and if you pair it with say, a 22" screen, would be great for his AutoCAD work..   And also, Palit seams to have some nice prices, compaired to other companies, check out their cards?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2008)

i found a 7600gt and a 8500gt for $40 each. wouldnt that be better than a 7600gs?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 26, 2008)

BINGO

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814260076

quick solution.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i found a 7600gt and a 8500gt for $40 each. wouldnt that be better than a 7600gs?



Yeah, 7600GT is better, but if he requires more ram... seeing how Autocad is preatty much a graphical application.. I'd go with a 512MB card..


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i want a ATI card with a black PCB. and not that brownish black crap either. XFX black.



Undertaker black.


----------



## Voice-Of-Palit (Feb 26, 2008)

divinebaboon said:


> early review of the palit 8800GS series in case any of y'all is intersted.



Here are some more reviews on the Palit 9600 GT Sonic... if you are interested.

http://techreport.com/articles.x/14168

http://www.pcstats.com/NewsView.cfm?NewsID=65611

On the first page of the Tech Report article you can see the sleeve we put around the ASIC (Chip package) to protect the die when mounting coolers. This is helpful for those of you who like changing coolers. However, I think our coolers do a far superior job than stock and many (most) after market coolers.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2008)

Voice-Of-Palit said:


> Here are some more reviews on the Palit 9600 GT Sonic... if you are interested.
> 
> http://techreport.com/articles.x/14168
> 
> ...


If it's the same basic design as the one on the 8800GT 1GB Super+, then it definitely holds it's own. Mine tops out at 60C overclocked on 100% fan for bench runs.


----------



## wolf (Feb 27, 2008)

so Wile E i got my 500 ohm VR 

just waiting till the w/e to get my soldering iron and a multimeter .... and i need some various lengths of wire too.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 28, 2008)

wolf said:


> so Wile E i got my 500 ohm VR
> 
> just waiting till the w/e to get my soldering iron and a multimeter .... and i need some various lengths of wire too.



Use telephone wire, or cut up an IDE ribbon cable, and peel off single strands.


----------



## wolf (Feb 28, 2008)

siiiik man thanks for all your help, so it has 3 pins what does what again?

ill take a piccy of it and uplaod it so you can label them too for zero confusion.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Feb 28, 2008)

Palit 9600GT Newegg reviews



> *Cons*: Wish this card would have an s-video connection. The cooler also takes up 2 slots.





> *Cons*: Looks cheaply made. Cables are not of great quality. Not really enough documentation. Still can't get the SPDIF to work. No help!





> *Cons*: I wish it had an S-Video output along with the other great outputs.





> *Cons*: Gets hot but with a couple fans its managable


----------



## Palit_Guy (Feb 28, 2008)

1. We're kind of out of room on the bracket.  It was either the vent to the outside or svideo out.  We went for the exhaust.

2. We're working on the documentation.  Support system is still under development and will be out as fast as we can get it out.

3. See 1.

4. I'm not sure about this one.  Yes, it gets hot, that's why we put the giant heatsink on it.  It's the coolest running card of any we've seen so far but unless you buy four or five of them, you may not know that.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 28, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> 1. We're kind of out of room on the bracket.  It was either the vent to the outside or svideo out.  We went for the exhaust.
> 
> 2. We're working on the documentation.  Support system is still under development and will be out as fast as we can get it out.
> 
> ...



the last guy probably saw 65C and was like  but didnt realize thats just how new video cards work


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 28, 2008)

i've seen 70 as an average on some cards.. its not a big deal anymore.. the core threshold is like 120degrees..


----------



## cdawall (Feb 28, 2008)

i wish they ran like my 7800GS which loads @45c on the stock cooler


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 18, 2008)

Did TPU already do its Newegg coupon deal?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2008)

Nope, and talked with Damulta and Wile E, and there isn't one yet in the makings... So I just went and bought my 1gb Palit card


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 18, 2008)

Nope.  Between launching www.palitlan.com and now the GX2 launch and the impending GTX launch we've just been tied up.  Prices are all in a state of flux right now anyway so I'm holding off on this until it makes a little more sense for everyone.

The idea is, if we have a $20 MIR for general use it seems a little flaky to me to then have a different $20 MIR for TPU only because you wouldn't be able to combine the two.

Bottom line is I haven't lost sight of this and thanks for following up.  I just want to make sure it doesn't come off as some BS kind of thing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, I know it wouldn't be that. Like I've said in the thread, I wanted to get the 1gb 8800gt. So lastnight I bought it! Can't wait to see it in my system with my Q6700! 
Wile E, and Damulta give you guys nothing but props for the great work that has been done with the cards.. and soon so will I


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes they really are great cards Cold.

You'll be shocked from the upgrade hd3870.(remember when I had a 2900 clocked at 900Mhz yea)

Just be sure to try out the oc tool that's hidden on the CD.

700/1800/900 is the easiest bump for 24/7 use on these cards. Of course you can do more, it's just those clocks have seemed to work on every single Palit 8800 I have seen.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, I will do. I'm all ways looking for new and different things. Don't want to be a person who is only "knowledge" in one side of the computer era. 
Thanks and I'm hoping to get the card Thursday or Friday latest! I rushed the Itch!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh, it's going to be an MIR deal? Thought it'd be a coupon.




Someone trade for my Best Buy gift cards! I really want a Palit 9600 GT Sonic from Newegg.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 19, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Oh, it's going to be an MIR deal? Thought it'd be a coupon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never met somebody with newegg gift cards/certicates before. Just sell them for cash.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 19, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I have never met somebody with newegg gift cards/certicates before. Just sell them for cash.



No shit. Newegg gift certificates are virtual. They exist only in cyberspace. Please see my avatar for my exact facial expression to your post.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 19, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> No shit. Newegg gift certificates are virtual. They exist only in cyberspace. Please see my avatar for my exact facial expression to your post.



Its a surprise you haven't sold any with such a nice attitude. 

I am refering to having them and not using them idiot.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 19, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Its a surprise you haven't sold any with such a nice attitude.
> 
> I am refering to having them and not using them idiot.



I'm the idiot? It's not an attitude I have with just anyone. 

You don't have to have a Newegg gift certificate to trade for my gift cards. You go to Newegg.com's gift certificate area, put the recipient's email address in and an amount, and viola, they get an email with a gift certificate.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 19, 2008)

One of you three Palit guys, someone over at HardForum is asking about how good your warranties are. I told him about the 9600GT Sonic and he's quite impressed, but is wondering about the warranty.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 20, 2008)

Ya, he sent me a PM.  Thanks for the heads up.

The MIR is the best way for us to handle it.  But it should be good.  And it won't be a fake one where it takes a dickyear to get your rebate.


----------



## rangerone766 (Mar 21, 2008)

well i think i'm gonna see how good palit's rma is. i just got my standard edition 9600gt and it sux. it runs cool but artifacs at default speeds. if i try to up any clocks on it it locks up and black screens. 

i know its not my power suppy or overclock. tried it in 2 different pc's one pc has a 470 watt antec ps with 26 amps on the 12 volt, the other pc has a pc power and cooling 750 watt. in both pc's the palit has the same symptoms. my 8800gt works perfect in both rigs.

i guess its my own fault for buying the cheapest 9600gt palit has. even right after i clicked to buy it i was kicking myself for not buying the sonic version.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 21, 2008)

A fellow Ohioan (sorry)! Go Reds!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 21, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> well i think i'm gonna see how good palit's rma is. i just got my standard edition 9600gt and it sux. it runs cool but artifacs at default speeds. if i try to up any clocks on it it locks up and black screens.
> 
> i know its not my power suppy or overclock. tried it in 2 different pc's one pc has a 470 watt antec ps with 26 amps on the 12 volt, the other pc has a pc power and cooling 750 watt. in both pc's the palit has the same symptoms. my 8800gt works perfect in both rigs.
> 
> i guess its my own fault for buying the cheapest 9600gt palit has. even right after i clicked to buy it i was kicking myself for not buying the sonic version.



Damn.  This is something I would count as DOA so no worries getting it replaced.

In fact, if you are headed to Stompfest in Indianapolis next weekend I'd be happy to bring your replacement with me and swap it out on the spot and save you the shipping.

Personally, unless you want the display port option the Sonic has, I think you're fine with the regular version you have.  The feedback I'm getting on overclocking both versions doesn't really show any difference.

While I'm sure there are some of the regular ones that won't go as far as the Sonic edition I just haven't heard of any yet.  I will tell you I like the cooler on the Sonic edition better but that's just based on looking at it.  I haven't had time to put them both in the thermal chamber and compare temps.  While it is bigger that doesn't ALWAYS mean better.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 21, 2008)

I have my eye on the Sonic version because of its exhaust vent. I really need the top corner of my case to have exhaust because of trapped hot air. (I'm using a Lian-Li A05b with upside-down ATX.) Right now I'm using a slot cooler that exhausts, but it's pretty loud. I'm hoping the Sonic will do the exhaust for me so I can turn off the slot cooler.

But then I'm concerned about the Sonic's casing, as it has openings in it. I was thinking I'd cover them up with tape so the air has no where to go but out of the case. Any thoughts?


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm not sure that would be a good idea.  The size of the vent slots are smaller than what I would normally expect for a card that intends for ALL the heat to be vented out the back.

However, I'm really surprised at the amount of air pushed out the back.

I tried it with a bench build not in a case at all first and it moved a surprising amount of air out the back.  I'm not using any kind of fancy air flow meter, just my hand.  When I put it in a case it did even better.  If you have all your fans blowing inward, I suspect it will improve even further but I'm not sure that would give you an overall benefit in the end.

Best answer is, if you're trying to use the card to vent a large amount of air from your case, I don't think this is the solution.  If you just want to add the least amount of heat to the inside of your case, this is your best available option since all the other designs vent all the heat back inside.

Give me a little time today and I'll cover the holes up with tape and see what happens.  If that's going to overheat a card I'd rather it happen to me than you.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 21, 2008)

rangerone766

What kind of artifacts?

Turn down your memory and see what it does if you still have it on your desk. Altho if it doesnt run stock it's DOA, and should be RMAed.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 21, 2008)

@ DaMulta

It's totally the card.  He said it's doing it at default speeds and he definitely has enough power.  I suppose it could be other things but if he's smart enough to test it in other boards and post in here I think he's smart enough to know when it's the card or something else.

I don't think the type of artifacts is important since they all make the card "bad".  I also don't care where the fault lies within the card because any fault makes it "bad".


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 21, 2008)

Yea, I know it's the card.

 Just saying if he needed it for a little bit, or it's just really me wanting to know what part failed on it.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 21, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> I'm not sure that would be a good idea.  The size of the vent slots are smaller than what I would normally expect for a card that intends for ALL the heat to be vented out the back.
> 
> However, I'm really surprised at the amount of air pushed out the back.
> 
> ...



It doesn't have to be a large amount of air. The top rear corner has no airflow so heat gets trapped. The rear of the case has some small mesh vents, but the case definitely needs active airflow. The Lian-Li A05b has a reversed airflow design. The rear fan is the intake, and the front fan exhausts. The PSU is in the front of the case on the bottom, under the HDD cage. A blowhole would be nice, but I'm not about to cut into my case with no experience with a Dremel and such. I don't have any cases or aluminum sheets to practice on either.

Without the slot cooler, which pushes 10.5 CFM according to Newegg, my CPU quickly reaches almost 50C idle. With the cooler running, it maintains 40C idle. Huge difference with a little airflow.

Thanks for doing the test. I'm still set on getting the Sonic whether or not it exhausts a good amount of air with the openings. I'm just trying to find a way to keep my temps down without the loud slot cooler.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 21, 2008)

In that regard I think you'll do fine with the Sonic.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 21, 2008)

Tell Newegg to accept BB gift cards.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't I wish!


----------



## ktr (Mar 21, 2008)

I am debating on which 9600gt to get...the sonic, or the MSI w/ the 2 slot cooler. 

I was gonna go for the Sonic, but the MSI drop another $10 on newegg. And according to tweaktown, the MSI does out perform the Sonic. 

Really tough to choose.


----------



## FlipIt (Mar 21, 2008)

The theards name should sound "Newegg starts to sell CRAP" ( sorry palit ) but i saw some cards of yours and they where ... crapped my friend har a 8500 GT and it's cooler gone mad when the computer starts it worked then when the windows grettings appeared it stopped but when you do restart it didn do like this only when you start the comp. and when we tried to take the cooler off we couldn't .... and he bought...............................


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 21, 2008)

You're right. One card means everything they make sucks.

One thing is guaranteed. Palit doesn't suck as much as your grammar.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 21, 2008)

FlipIt said:


> The theards name should sound "Newegg starts to sell CRAP" ( sorry palit ) but i saw some cards of yours and they where ... crapped my friend har a 8500 GT and it's cooler gone mad when the computer starts it worked then when the windows grettings appeared it stopped but when you do restart it didn do like this only when you start the comp. and when we tried to take the cooler off we couldn't .... and he bought...............................



Flipit- I'd love to respond to your statement but I honestly don't understand what you're saying.  NOt trying to make fun of you or anything, i really just don't understand.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 21, 2008)

FlipIt said:


> The 8800 GS is *much more better* cause its cheaper then 2 Ati's and you could even save more money and purkase 2 8800 GS
> PS dont worry about the resolution ...



Yikes!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 21, 2008)

ktr said:


> I am debating on which 9600gt to get...the sonic, or the MSI w/ the 2 slot cooler.
> 
> I was gonna go for the Sonic, but the MSI drop another $10 on newegg. And according to tweaktown, the MSI does out perform the Sonic.
> 
> Really tough to choose.



We have the cheapest regular 9600GT at $139.99.  I'm not sure what happened to the pricing on the Sonic version.  I'm checking on that right now and should have an answer shortly.

As for them beating us I can't find that at Tweaktown.  They don't directly compare Palit with MSI anywhere that I can find.  Just to compare specs, both cards are clocked at 700MHz, Palit is at 2000 MHZ on the memory and the MSI card is at 1900.  I found other sites that list their shader clock at 1750 MHz which is the same as ours.

So, technically speaking, the Palit card should outrun the MSI card.  But that's really just BS since the difference is going to be so small given we only beat them by 50 MHz on the memory.

The real advantage is in the other things you get with the Palit card like HDMI and DisplayPort.  Best of all, IMO, is the three phase power on the Palit 9600GT Sonic which gives you cooler operation and more stable power for higher overclocking.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, tell Newegg to drop the Sonic a few Hamiltons, and turn the MIR into an IR.


----------



## ktr (Mar 21, 2008)

Tweaktown didn't review both cards as a round up, but they did review both cards, and in the same setup. 

Here is the PALiT: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1309/palit_geforce_9600gt_sonic_graphics_card/index.html

and the MSI: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1328/msi_geforce_n9600gt_oc_graphics_card/index.html

But I have no doubt that the Palit is much different than the MSI in terms of performance. 

Hardwarezone did compare the Xpertvison Sonic with the MSI, MSI did very well in some case, will the Sonic did well in other cases. 

So more or less, the deciding factor is cost. I want a card with a factory upgraded cooler, and HDMI (MSI does have this to).


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 21, 2008)

FlipIt said:


> The theards name should sound "Newegg starts to sell CRAP" ( sorry palit ) but i saw some cards of yours and they where ... crapped my friend har a 8500 GT and it's cooler gone mad when the computer starts it worked then when the windows grettings appeared it stopped but when you do restart it didn do like this only when you start the comp. and when we tried to take the cooler off we couldn't .... and he bought...............................



So are you saying that the fan on the card goes 100% on start up?

Some cards do that on startup.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 21, 2008)

i have no idea what he was trying to say


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2008)

FlipIt said:


> The theards name should sound "Newegg starts to sell CRAP" ( sorry palit ) but i saw some cards of yours and they where ... crapped my friend har a 8500 GT and it's cooler gone mad when the computer starts it worked then when the windows grettings appeared it stopped but when you do restart it didn do like this only when you start the comp. and when we tried to take the cooler off we couldn't .... and he bought...............................



User error.

Oh, and I need two Palit 3870's with the "price cut" that AMD reported.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 21, 2008)

We are currently in a redesign of the 3870 card with a TBD future.  It's going to depend on when the nextgen stuff from AMD gets launched and where AMD positions the 3870 as to whether or not these will ever come to market.

I should know more within the next few weeks.

One of the things Palit wants to do, as a company, is move away from putting stickers on reference cards.  We want to do things that improve upon a card so that we can (if for no other reason) have something to distinguish "our" card from "their" cards.  That will always include specs that improve upon the original reference design.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 21, 2008)

ktr said:


> Tweaktown didn't review both cards as a round up, but they did review both cards, and in the same setup.
> 
> Here is the PALiT: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1309/palit_geforce_9600gt_sonic_graphics_card/index.html
> 
> ...



I'm at a loss to explain such significant difference in any of the scores between those two cards.  The best thing I can think of is the mobo has some kind of dynamic overclocking "feature" that changed some of the settings internally between the two sessions.


----------



## ktr (Mar 21, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> I'm at a loss to explain such significant difference in any of the scores between those two cards.  The best thing I can think of is the mobo has some kind of dynamic overclocking "feature" that changed some of the settings internally between the two sessions.



Dunno about that. 

I would go for the PALiT Sonic if it was cheaper.

edit: Hardwarezone got the MSI to 800, while the Sonic to 770...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2008)

I got my 1gb 8800gt yesterday. I've been sick for about a week now and that was the first thing I've done to my computer, while there has been a q6700 sitting on my desk this whole week. I'd got to say, I was shocked to see the card! I opened up a Green box, to see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a purple and sliver card!
I was shocked to see the card that color. I do like, don't get me wrong there. Just didn't think I'd have a pimp card. lol. Oh, I think I'm going to love going "green" on this.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 21, 2008)

U f-ing suck, I want a purple PCB!!!!!

What does the back look like?


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2008)

ColdStorm that is one pimp card buddy!  Does it have 4 phase power?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey DaMulta!

Tell Nvidia to release a better driver for quad SLI so I can make my second 9800 GX2 a Palit!

Is that game server promo in effect yet?

Newegg has the Palit 9800 GX2 in stock!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 21, 2008)

The cooler looks updated as well.





Sorry camera phone, need some more batteries for the good camera.



DaedalusHelios said:


> Hey DaMulta!
> 
> Tell Nvidia to release a better driver for quad SLI so I can make my second 9800 GX2 a Palit!
> 
> ...



I haven't had any major problems yet, with stuff that I'm messing with to figure out who is making the drivers in the first place.

If you did run into major problems this would be the place to turn them in.
http://www.nvidia.com/page/support.html


Here is where to go to get your own game server.
https://www.primarytarget.com/palit/


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2008)

Damulta, the back looks like




There is a problem I do have with the backing plate, it doesn't like my OCZ cooler for my ram. So there is going to be some Ghetto working involved with that and some Electrical Tape. 
I really haven't played much with the card. I installed it, went over to RM's house to give him his be-lated birthday present (my 3870), and then bed and work. I just got done with a Checkpoint of Crysis and boy, was it funnier in VERY HIGH settings! The only problem is, Newegg doesn't carry the 1gb 8800gt's anymore . Just the 1gb 8800gts.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry to double post, its only 3 phase power Erocker. Damulta, it does look like its an update all around. The card on newegg shows it being green witha blue fan.. That's what I was looking for.. The Purple just jumped out at me!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> U f-ing suck, I want a purple PCB!!!!!
> 
> What does the back look like?



The 1GB model is based on the Vvikoo 1GB PCB.....TPU reviewed it here
....but it has a Zalman VF1000 on it instead!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 21, 2008)

They must just be out of them at the moment Cold Storm.

That's my guess.

I asked about the backplate a while ago to be changed to this.





To bad it didn't get that update along with the other updates it looks like the card received. 
BUT for the majority of people that will run stock coolers, I bet this is a better design for them.


Here is my idle temp stock cooler at this moment.





My PC room is hot as hell right now, around 80f or more. I'm sweating.....


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 21, 2008)

So who wants to give me $600 for a GX2?

(On a serious note, anyone have temp. readings on the GX2?)


----------



## rangerone766 (Mar 21, 2008)

now i'm getting screen corruption at default with my palit 9600gt, i guess i just got a bad one.

also i noticed on some reviews that the sonic version has a different pcb layout. i just assumed that the only difference was the heatsink and clock between the sonic and standard. although you know what happens when you assume.

suffice to say i'm not a very happy camper right now.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 21, 2008)

Have you gotten any BlackSODs?

By the way, Palit reps, any explanation/future fixes for them?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 21, 2008)

Kick ass you still get tomb radier, and now you get your own game server.


rangerone766

Trust me I hate DOA's as much as the next guy. I have had my share of them, from almost all of the major companies. There is just to much stuff being made to hand test every single part these days.


----------



## rangerone766 (Mar 21, 2008)

yes on the black screen of death. at default speeds yesterday when i opened up a 3d app it would run a few minutes then get a bunch of staticy lines running horizontally, then freeze for a second or two. after that the screen would go black. had to hold in the power button to reboot the pc. 

now when i boot the pc after a few minutes the screen goes wacky and looks like a plaid shirt, just a bunch of boxes covering the screen with different colors.


----------



## rangerone766 (Mar 21, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Damn.  This is something I would count as DOA so no worries getting it replaced.
> 
> In fact, if you are headed to Stompfest in Indianapolis next weekend I'd be happy to bring your replacement with me and swap it out on the spot and save you the shipping.
> 
> ...



even though i'm not far from indy, its about 100miles away, i doubt i'll make it. actuall i dont even know what stompfest is lolz


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes, can't put it any other way than it just fucking sucks.



I would next day it, and maybe ask Palit_Guy if he can next day it back to you. So your not down for weeks on end.(it doesn't take that long tho)


This is stompfest
http://www.stompfest.com/


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2008)

I got Tomb Raider with mine! lol. Gave it to RM's dad. I've seen her "ya ya's" enough. 
Rangerone766, that bites the big one man, but good thing there is RMA.


----------



## rangerone766 (Mar 21, 2008)

its the vid card in my backup pc, so its not like i'm without a pc to use. i'm really debating just sending it back to newegg for a refund and buying the sonic 9600gt.

yes it sux, but i'm not pissed i know it happens. could you imagine the prices we would pay if they hand tested every one.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2008)

I would hate life if everything was hand tested! But, good thing they aren't! 
That is one good debate there Ranger. If you can do the 9600 I'd go with it. I mean if they don't refund you the money they'll give you another card. So ether way, your working out right


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 21, 2008)

If you remember the 8800GTX Ultra Black Pearl. Those all were hand tested, but they were about 1 grand in the US alone per card.

You paid for that service big time.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 21, 2008)

> yes it sux, but i'm not pissed i know it happens. could you imagine the prices we would pay if they hand tested every one.



I haven't given away much stuff in here and since you've not been an ass about the whole thing let me first offer my apologies for you getting a DOA card.  Yes it happens and it happens to every manufacturer as much as all of us hate it.

Second, I'll just slap you with the proverbial trout for not paying more attention to what you were getting.  The regular 9600GT is very different from the Sonic edition.  So shame on you.

Third, go fill out our RMA form.  Make sure you reference this post and conversation in it and I'll upgrade you to a 9600GT Sonic.

Yes, this is a blatant attempt to win the hearts and minds of people who read this post.  As honest as I am, I'm still a marketing guy.  No, I can't do this for everyone so please don't flood me with PMs.  It just me giving something away for fun without all the fluff of a full blown contest with tons of advertising and other nonsense.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 21, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> even though i'm not far from indy, its about 100miles away, i doubt i'll make it. actuall i dont even know what stompfest is lolz



www.stompfest.com

It's a LAN party in Indy next weekend.  I"ll be there for some LAN goodness.  Flat out the best LAN in the mid-west.  Palit sponsored the whole thing so there isn't an entry fee.  Free LAN, free pizza, free soda and so on.


----------



## rangerone766 (Mar 21, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> I haven't given away much stuff in here and since you've not been an ass about the whole thing let me first offer my apologies for you getting a DOA card.  Yes it happens and it happens to every manufacturer as much as all of us hate it.
> 
> Second, I'll just slap you with the proverbial trout for not paying more attention to what you were getting.  The regular 9600GT is very different from the Sonic edition.  So shame on you.
> 
> ...



all i can say is wow ty very much! you the man. what more can i say


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 21, 2008)

You summed it up well and you're welcome.


----------



## ktr (Mar 21, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> We have the cheapest regular 9600GT at $139.99.  I'm not sure what happened to the pricing on the Sonic version.  I'm checking on that right now and should have an answer shortly.
> 
> As for them beating us I can't find that at Tweaktown.  They don't directly compare Palit with MSI anywhere that I can find.  Just to compare specs, both cards are clocked at 700MHz, Palit is at 2000 MHZ on the memory and the MSI card is at 1900.  I found other sites that list their shader clock at 1750 MHz which is the same as ours.
> 
> ...




I actually do not know what the shader clock is on the msi. Some sites say 1625, 1680, 1750, or 1825.

Edit: now the MSI is 164.99 w/o rebate ($20).


----------



## ktr (Mar 22, 2008)

How many screws hold the yellow plastic cover of the Sonic? And is it easy to remove? It seems that I cannot have a dual slot cooler in where the cooler takes the whole length of the card.

From my guess, two on the far back. and one on the pci slot.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> I haven't given away much stuff in here and since you've not been an ass about the whole thing let me first offer my apologies for you getting a DOA card.  Yes it happens and it happens to every manufacturer as much as all of us hate it.
> 
> Second, I'll just slap you with the proverbial trout for not paying more attention to what you were getting.  The regular 9600GT is very different from the Sonic edition.  So shame on you.
> 
> ...



I might just buy a palit just because three of my good buddies are team members and because of that gesture. Where is the lan party I live In Cincinnati and might come. The only bad thing is I have a Thermaltake armor and the darn thing weights about 70 pounds fully loaded. I need a good mid range card a 8800 gt recommend a Palit for me. I'm looking at this card now Palit guy do you have a photo of the card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261012 Also what advantage do these cards have over other 8800 gt cards. I'm also looking at this bad boy http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261001 Also there are no warranty links and no support pages I can find? Does removing the factory heatsink void the warranty, how long is the warranty etc...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

Trt, the first one is the card I have. They did a revision on the first one they had out with the green pcb, and blue cooler. So far, I'm loving my card. It's "P.I.M.P."in


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 22, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I might just buy a palit just because three of my good buddies are team members and because of that gesture. Where is the lan party I live In Cincinnati and might come. The only bad thing is I have a Thermaltake armor and the darn thing weights about 70 pounds fully loaded. I need a good mid range card a 8800 gt recommend a Palit for me. I'm looking at this card now Palit guy do you have a photo of the card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261012 Also what advantage do these cards have over other 8800 gt cards. I'm also looking at this bad boy http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261001 Also there are no warranty links and no support pages I can find? Does removing the factory heatsink void the warranty, how long is the warranty etc...



Just save everything that was stock. Put it back when your done.

The 3 power phase, on water for me gave me the highest default voltage card on the tpu.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814261012

Is the purple one above.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

well the purple one is 4 phase. 3 on core and 1 on Mem. RM did some research, I'll try and get the link whenever I wake up


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Just save everything that was stock. Put it back when your done.
> 
> The 3 power phase, on water for me gave me the highest default voltage card on the tpu.
> 
> ...



negg link is broken


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 22, 2008)

trt740 said:


> negg link is broken



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261012


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

The thing that sucks the most about that, is that it was 30 dollars more on Monday night when I bought it. But really don't care! Got the baby and shes now at 650,9501500. woot!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> well the purple one is 4 phase. 3 on core and 1 on Mem. RM did some research, I'll try and get the link whenever I wake up


It's still considered 3 phase. 1 memory phase is just assumed. The green pcb is the same.

Try 700/linked shaders/950mem in RivaTuner. Should be a nice stable setting.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you Wile E for helping know more about Nvidia and so forth. I've tried to oc this baby at 700.,1000,1600 and it laughed at me! lol. test worked but Apply didn't. But thank you again Wile E.


----------



## rangerone766 (Mar 22, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I might just buy a palit just because three of my good buddies are team members and because of that gesture. Where is the lan party I live In Cincinnati and might come. The only bad thing is I have a Thermaltake armor and the darn thing weights about 70 pounds fully loaded. I need a good mid range card a 8800 gt recommend a Palit for me. I'm looking at this card now Palit guy do you have a photo of the card. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261012 Also what advantage do these cards have over other 8800 gt cards. I'm also looking at this bad boy http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261001 Also there are no warranty links and no support pages I can find? Does removing the factory heatsink void the warranty, how long is the warranty etc...




where you at in cincy? i live in western hills. i have the same problem, my antec 900 with water cooling weighs a ton.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

rangerone766 said:


> where you at in cincy? i live in western hills. i have the same problem, my antec 900 with water cooling weighs a ton.



Anderson* LAND OF THE GODS*  or Marty Brenamen (Reds anouncer and Krogers spokesman)


----------



## rangerone766 (Mar 22, 2008)

lolz


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Thank you Wile E for helping know more about Nvidia and so forth. I've tried to oc this baby at 700.,1000,1600 and it laughed at me! lol. test worked but Apply didn't. But thank you again Wile E.


Try 700,1800,stock memory.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll try that. up to do anything!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Try 700,1800,stock memory.



is that 8800gt the one with a yellow cooler or not.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261012 I have a feeling you will say no and  I will say oh double dog dicks. I want the yellow one but cannot afford it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

Thats the 8800gts 1gb. the one that Damulta and I are talking about is the 1gb 8800gt. I got a pretty good score for 3dmark06


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Thats the 8800gts 1gb. the one that Damulta and I are talking about is the 1gb 8800gt. I got a pretty good score for 3dmark06



clarify what it looks like does it have the yellow cooler?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

Post 369 shows what the 1gb 8800gt looks like.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Post 369 shows what the 1gb 8800gt looks like.



who makes that cooler? zalman


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

Couldn't tell you about that. but i can say, after 2 hours of Crysis, it wasn't hot. pretty nice and cold. idle at 50c and I can't even hear the fan. I have a little fan noise because of the CPU cooler, but its hard to even notice.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Couldn't tell you about that. but i can say, after 2 hours of Crysis, it wasn't hot. pretty nice and cold. idle at 50c and I can't even hear the fan. I have a little fan noise because of the CPU cooler, but its hard to even notice.



does it have the three phase power system


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 22, 2008)

yeah, its three phase





sorry if the cooler blinds ya! lol


----------



## Wile E (Mar 23, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Thank you Wile E for helping know more about Nvidia and so forth. I've tried to oc this baby at 700.,1000,1600 and it laughed at me! lol. test worked but Apply didn't. But thank you again Wile E.


What version of RT and what driver version are you using? I'm using RT 2.06, and driver 169.21. Seems to be the most consistent for me.

Here's how I have mine set for 24/7 use:


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't even have Riva installed again on this. I'm just using the Performance tab. at


----------



## Wile E (Mar 23, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I don't even have Riva installed again on this. I'm just using the Performance tab. at
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080323/700.jpg


Link your shaders. It's proven to be more stable for me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2008)

yeah, I've heard from other Nvidia users that doing that is the best to go.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 23, 2008)

It is the best way for stability I have noticed. I just don't know why.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 25, 2008)

man I want the 8800 gt 1 GB palit card but it is expensive I can get a 8800 gts from msi after a reabte for 40.00 less and get a witcher game. It does have the yellow cooler.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 25, 2008)

what ram chips are on this card and is it a sonic and what are theses memorys chips rated speed?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261012


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 25, 2008)

950Mhz

But I don't know what chips they are using at the moment on the card.


BTW the witcher sucked I played it for 30 mons and have not touched it again.

Hack and slash MMO SP stile game.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 25, 2008)

The 1gb ram installed on the card doesn't help it perform. Maybe if it were in SLI they would address the memory differently. But in a single card configuration the 1GB isn't faster than the 512mb unless your are using it for other things than gaming..... CAD, 3dStudio max maybe.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 25, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> The 1gb ram installed on the card doesn't help it perform. Maybe if it were in SLI they would address the memory differently. But in a single card configuration the 1GB isn't faster than the 512mb unless your are using it for other things than gaming..... CAD, 3dStudio max maybe.



Future proof


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 25, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Future proof



But it would be great to see it in SLI and see if it changes the situation. I don't think many of these guys would wait a year for the graphics card to need it. By then they probably would have upgraded. 

But maybe not though. I don't know their upgrade cycle.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 25, 2008)

If I need to upgrade or anything, its going sli with this card!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 25, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> The 1gb ram installed on the card doesn't help it perform. Maybe if it were in SLI they would address the memory differently. But in a single card configuration the 1GB isn't faster than the 512mb unless your are using it for other things than gaming..... CAD, 3dStudio max maybe.



it does help in some games in the review I read.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 25, 2008)

I see a big difference in this card and my old 3870. Even modded like I had it, this out does it by a long shot. and my clocks where higher then this card is right now.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 25, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> But it would be great to see it in SLI and see if it changes the situation. I don't think many of these guys would wait a year for the graphics card to need it. By then they probably would have upgraded.
> 
> But maybe not though. I don't know their upgrade cycle.



I have found the same with mine, especially at stock speeds, I think it's mainly due to the fact that the GPU is not working fast enough to handle any extra data throughput quick enuff but when I have overclocked beyond 700mhz on the core I do see a little performance increase (I previously owned an Asus 512MB 8800GT), maybe only 2 or 3 FPS though and arguably at this time not warranted if there is a significant price difference over the 512MB version, however even 2 or 3 FPS in a demanding game could be the difference between smooth (ish) or choppy gameplay at a particular detail setting.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/VVIKOO/GeForce_8800_GT_Max_1GB/7.html
wiz's review shows the 8800 1gb faring barely better than the 8800gt 512mb, andf thats when each is barely getting any frames. I think at this point 512mb us plenty.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 25, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/VVIKOO/GeForce_8800_GT_Max_1GB/7.html
> wiz's review shows the 8800 1gb faring barely better than the 8800gt 512mb, andf thats when each is barely getting any frames. I think at this point 512mb us plenty.



Agreed but as I said.....the review was at stock 600mhz speeds, the faster the core goes, the (slight) increase in performance can be seen mhz for mhz but I agree at this time the 512MB is plenty.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 25, 2008)

It also depends on how the game is coded. The 1GB takes a huge lead in PT Boats, for example.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well fellas I got a deal on a 3870, no it's not a the 8800 gt 1 GB Palit I wanted but one must get what one can afford 266.00 shipped was out of reach right now. I can sell my XXX 8800gs (great card) and get a upgrade for nearly free to a MSI oced edition 3870 DDR4 card 164.99 after a rebate with the witcher game. I will sell the game on ebay reducing the price even more. The 3870 beats the 8800gs and 9600gt oced editon cards in most benchmarks and this setup for now will let me keep my current motherboard and run crossfire if needed in my second slot with a 3850 or if the prices drop a 3870(although the second PCIE slot is limited because it's a P35 board) still it would be an improvement. I really wanted a Asus maximus but cannot afford it right now because of the (QX9650 I bought.) I'm disappointed but Palit doesn't have the lowest prices or a rebate. I would have gone with a second 8800gs or a 9600gt from Palit if I had a SLI board but I don't. Ah well this 3870 oced edition ,after I jack it up a bit , should do well with my CPU. Good luck with the Palits boys they are good cards, heck I even tried to find a 3870 Pallit and they were sold out. Plus they were 70.00 more dollars than this MSI version.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 26, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Well fellas I got a deal on a 3870, no it's not a the 8800 gt 1 GB Palit I wanted but one must get what one can afford 266.00 shipped was out of reach right now. I can sell my XXX 8800gs (great card) and get a upgrade for nearly free to a MSI oced edition 3870 DDR4 card 164.99 after a rebate with the witcher game. I will sell the game on ebay reducing the price even more. The 3870 beats the 8800gs and 9600gt oced editon cards in most benchmarks and this setup for now will let me keep my current motherboard and run crossfire if needed in my second slot with a 3850 or if the prices drop a 3870(although the second PCIE slot is limited because it's a P35 board) still it would be an improvement. I really wanted a Asus maximus but cannot afford it right now because of the (QX9650 I bought.) I'm disappointed but Palit doesn't have the lowest prices or a rebate. I would have gone with a second 8800gs or a 9600gt from Palit if I had a SLI board but I don't. Ah well this 3870 oced edition ,after I jack it up a bit , should do well with my CPU. Good luck with the Palits boys they are good cards, heck I even tried to find a 3870 Pallit and they were sold out. Plus they were 70.00 more dollars than this MSI version.



You gotta go with what fits your budget. I would say you don't need a fancy processor as much as the second graphics card could help you.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 26, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> You gotta go with what fits your budget. I would say you don't need a fancy processor as much as the second graphics card could help you.



thats about to change aswell. I think I have a E8500 in my future just waiting.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> You gotta go with what fits your budget. I would say you don't need a fancy processor as much as the second graphics card could help you.



It's no big deal. trt changes hardware like most people change their underwear. lol.

Hey trt, how high have you had the QX again?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 26, 2008)

Its in his Sig. lol


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Its in his Sig. lol



Not those ones, his highest clock and voltage. If I know trt, he's pushed more volts than that at some point. lol.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 26, 2008)

trt740 said:


> what ram chips are on this card and is it a sonic and what are theses memorys chips rated speed?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261012



TRT740, keep your eye on that link for a few days.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 26, 2008)

Did you ever test covering up the openings in the Sonic?


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 26, 2008)

Crap.  Sorry man, I got tied up.  I'll do it within the hour.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 26, 2008)

Palit Guy, how is Xpert Vision related to Palit?


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 26, 2008)

We own them.

GJS, still working on this.  Just had a conference call about your coupon.  Should be coming up shortly like within the next two weeks.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 26, 2008)

How about before the 31st so I can use the MIR?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Palit 8800 gt 1gb 199.00 yes!!!!*



Palit_Guy said:


> TRT740, keep your eye on that link for a few days.



I'm gonna refuse the MSI 8800 gt oced edition for auto RMA got me this bad boy


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261012


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

TRT, wile e was right! you swap parts like you do your underwear! lol. Glad you went to 1gb!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> TRT, wile e was right! you swap parts like you do your underwear! lol. Glad you went to 1gb!



just love to sell and is this a Zalman cooler under this cards hood.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

good question. I can't find the 1gb ones on their website to find out even. So that I can't tell ya. Wish I could


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> TRT, wile e was right! you swap parts like you do your underwear! lol. Glad you went to 1gb!



Had too the new Q9000 series are hitting 470FSB which means the Q9550 will be as fast as current QX9650 series until it's new revision comes out. Making my chip worth about 500.00 ( losing about 300.00 in value minimum) because why would you spend 800.00 to 1200.00 on a QX9650 when you can buy a Q9450 (x3350)and do 3.8ghz for 350.00, or a Q9550(X3360) for 538.00 and do 4.0ghz . Plus a new C1 Qx9650 is coming out which will have a higher FSB than the current QX9650 C0making this comparable to a Q6600 B3 or Q6600 GO series. When the GO came out no one wanted a B3. Hope you get my point. Used the difference to get my palit. Plus the 50.00 rebate help WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh I get your point, and understand the reasons you sell here and there. I was just joking with ya. I would be the same way if I had one.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh I get your point, and understand the reasons you sell here and there. I was just joking with ya. I would be the same way if I had one.



Never was gonna keep it wanted a E8500 but they are all across the pond, so I got the next best thing a Xeon E3110 for 199.00 pocketed the rest after buying my new video card.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

Wile E said:


> It's no big deal. trt changes hardware like most people change their underwear. lol.
> 
> Hey trt, how high have you had the QX again?



Also Wile is right I do, it's my only hobby. As long as I make back what I payed or close to it. I don't mind. I just like to play. Most of the time I make money, not much but it all adds up.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

Well you have to test to find what you like. And if you can test to help others then its also good. I've learned a lot from your xeon thread. Just couldn't pass up this price for the Q6700.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Well you have to test to find what you like. And if you can test to help others then its also good. I've learned a lot from your xeon thread. Just couldn't pass up this price for the Q6700.



That was a great find.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> That was a great find.



Yeah it was! To bad E rocker couldn't get in on it! But with your hobby being computers and such, you just can't have the same thing in there to long! Or have the computer running at the same speeds for long ether. And with hobbies like computers, you can help so many people out by having that sort of hobby. Plus world looks at you different, but in a good way.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah it was! To bad E rocker couldn't get in on it! But with your hobby being computers and such, you just can't have the same thing in there to long! Or have the computer running at the same speeds for long ether. And with hobbies like computers, you can help so many people out by having that sort of hobby. Plus world looks at you different, but in a good way.



I actually had two QX9650s at one time(bit scarey on the credit card), thought they were a good buy lost a slight bit of money on one and made some money on the other but, you cannot make money without risk. Lucky my best friend wanted my current Qx9650. The second sale didn't go aswell. Timing is the key .I almost never have payed for any of my upgrades.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

True at that. I believe you'll love this Palit card. I was thinking of making a thread up for the Palit brand. Or just the 8800gt's... I'm not a fan boy, and its been pretty cool to go with both an 8800gt and a 3870 oc'ed to death and back.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

BTW: this is the card that I got. The only difference is that Its purple with a silver cooler... don't ask me why its like that. but it was...


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

For you guys looking for an 8800 or 9600, you need to get your checkbooks ready and keep your eye on the Palit prices.  I feel a sale coming on that you aren't going to want to miss.

I can't give you any specifics but you should be thinking along the lines of Sonic editions for the price of regular editions and the regular editions are going on sale as well.  This will be for a VERY limited time as in a couple three days or so.

The inside scoop is were doing a kind of test of pricing structure and communication methods to see how it affects sales.  The only way this works is if people actually buy stuff so we're lowering the prices on select items from select places for a a very short time to see what happens.  You won't see this advertised anywhere, no targeted email lists etc.

Now I'm not expecting everyone to go running around all crazy trying to get the word out as I don't want to shew the results of this.  But if the few folks that are actually keeping up with this post take advantage of it I don't see that causing any problem.

I don't want to say where this is happening so I don't get into trouble if someone sees my post but you should check your favorite e-tailer(s) now and make a note of the prices.  You will notice the drop right away if you just stop by and check once a day.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

I know, saw the drop with the card that TRT just bought! Man, I wish I waited a week if they where going to do something like that! But I still love my card and think its one hell of a price to pay for it!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> BTW: this is the card that I got. The only difference is that Its purple with a silver cooler... don't ask me why its like that. but it was...



So just to clarify what's going on with the purple cards...

The only difference is the color of the PCB and the cooler.  Every spec is the same as the normal green and blue ones.  When we bring cards in, sometimes the factory throws some of these in.  There isn't a whole lot we can do about it for what I thought was kind of a funny reason.  Because there is no difference our ordering part number is the same between the two cards.  Any time any component on the board changes it get a new part number except for the color.

Now, what I would like to know from you all is what you think of offering different colored boards.  We are considering doing this and actually making them have different part numbers so you would have to choose your part including the color.

If we were to do this, what colors would you like to see for the PCB and the cooler?


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I know, saw the drop with the card that TRT just bought! Man, I wish I waited a week if they where going to do something like that! But I still love my card and think its one hell of a price to pay for it!



That was just a normal price drop.  Wait till you see the sale price.  You won't believe it.  Damn I love working for this company!  Just make sure you aren't blabbing this all over the net.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

Lol on the sells and you loving your job because of it! The best thing is you love your job! 
As for the purple PCB, I love it! It's not like anyone else's card. Plus is P.I.M.P. Purple! lol. A pimp needs his stuff like that. 
Like I've said a few times in this thread, I love the card and Palit!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

On colors I would have to say one color on the whole thing.

Yellow cooler, gets a yellow PCB. Now one could be a darker or lighter color than the other.

This isn't the 70's china!!!!LOL



> Now, what I would like to know from you all is what you think of offering different colored boards. We are considering doing this and actually making them have different part numbers so you would have to choose your part including the color.



That would be bad ass.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> This isn't the 70's china!!!!LOL



Don't you know that that era is coming back to life!?!  Just ask a little kid to chew on his toy! lol... 
Different color pcb would be good to have. If we could Color code our systems! Nice


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> That was just a normal price drop.  Wait till you see the sale price.  You won't believe it.  Damn I love working for this company!  Just make sure you aren't blabbing this all over the net.



I guess I should cancel that order then? I hope I can still get the one with the yellow cooler. I cancelled will look for the sale. I was gonna snag this card until I saw the Palit rebate.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127329 Thats is a zalman Vf1000 on the MSI card. I wonder how the Palit matches up.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 27, 2008)

I hope that sale is soon! I want to snag a 9600GT soon...but I will be severely limited to budget ($150...maybe $160 lol!)...I know there are a couple out there for that price...but I wanna see how good the 3-phase is and such. I hope I can sit an AC S1 cooler on one tho! If not...I'll deal with it...plus if there were color options, that'd be pretty sweet! I like black n blue myself  .


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> So just to clarify what's going on with the purple cards...
> 
> The only difference is the color of the PCB and the cooler.  Every spec is the same as the normal green and blue ones.  When we bring cards in, sometimes the factory throws some of these in.  There isn't a whole lot we can do about it for what I thought was kind of a funny reason.  Because there is no difference our ordering part number is the same between the two cards.  Any time any component on the board changes it get a new part number except for the color.
> 
> ...



I love that idea and a led would also be nice on the fan matching the PCB.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm a sucker for LED lights LOL


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

My 8800gs will be gone soon I guess my trusty X800 will have to go back in until the sale is on. I think this sale will be unheard of. I miss my QX9650 already. Both of them.


----------



## erocker (Mar 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> My 8800gs will be gone soon I guess my trusty X800 will have to go back in until the sale is on. I think this sale will be unheard of. I miss my QX9650 already. Both of them.



Man.:shadedshu  You like tourturing yourself don't you?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

I can't belive you got rid of your QX9650. 

When I get mine, the only why it will be gone is if it's off to Intel for an RMA.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh one more color White PCB, with Silver Coolers. That would be cool.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I can't belive you got rid of your QX9650.
> 
> When I get mine, the only why it will be gone is if it's off to Intel for an RMA.



had too and remember I never was gonna keep it. I also didn't have just one I had 2. Sold both.

and this is why: Had too the new Q9000 series are hitting 470FSB which means the Q9550 will be as fast as current QX9650 series until it's new revision comes out. Making my chip worth about 500.00 ( losing about 300.00 in value minimum) because why would you spend 800.00 to 1200.00 on a QX9650 when you can buy a Q9450 (x3350)and do 3.8ghz for 350.00, or a Q9550(X3360) for 538.00 and do 4.0ghz . Plus a new C1 Qx9650 is coming out which will have a higher FSB than the current QX9650 C0 making this comparable to a Q6600 B3 or Q6600 GO series. When the GO came out no one wanted a B3. Hope you get my point.







 I intend to get a new Qx9650 C1 stepping when they come out next month SHHHHHHH don't tell anyone Of course I will buy two and keep the best one for myself and sell the other. My buddy Paul taught me that trick.. Or possibly a E8500 if they every get to the United States


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 27, 2008)

If someone would trade for my Best Buy gift cards I could get a Sonic!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

But that's the lock no more 475 for those chips correct? I want to hit 4.5-5.0Ghz, but I know that you are an Air only man.


I wonder how much better the c1 will be.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> But that's the lock no more 475 for those chips correct? I want to hit 4.5-5.0Ghz, but I know that you are an Air only man.
> 
> 
> I wonder how much better the c1 will be.



extreme air


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey guys did you know these cards have 4 phase power systems http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125088


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Hey guys did you know these cards have 4 phase power systems http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125088



It's a cute gimmick but adding additional power phases beyond three doesn't produce much benefit, or so the engineers tell me.

Does your razor need one, two, three, four or five blades?  I like that analogy.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

The sale I was talking about started early at Tigerdirect.  Ends on 3-31.  8800GT 1GB for $189.99 which is cheaper than any 512MB version on Newegg.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...p?EdpNo=3525668&sku=P458-1048&CMP=ILC-RNV-DOD

Newegg should have that same pricing within the next day or two as well.

I see there is an open box Asus 8800GT for $229 on Newegg.  Not counting that one, we will be $65 below the next lowest price.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&Subcategory=48&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=

I am only providing links so you can check my accuracy- I'm not asking anyone to go buy a Palit card.  I'm a little worried about people thinking I'm spamming.  If there are any concerns I'm happy to remove them.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 27, 2008)

The only thing I would rather see is an actual sale price instead of after MIR...I'm not a big fan of MIR's...which I know is TigerDirect's big thing...I usually would spend an extra $5-$10 on a product w/o rebate, than a product that was that much cheaper with rebate of comparable specs just to not deal with the hassle and wait of a rebate. That's just my opinion though...but I have swayed from some purchases for that point as I didn't have the budget to compensate for the price difference BEFORE rebate at times.

Still, that's a damn good price on a 1GB 8800GT.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 27, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> The sale I was talking about started early at Tigerdirect.  Ends on 3-31.  8800GT 1GB for $189.99 which is cheaper than any 512MB version on Newegg.
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...p?EdpNo=3525668&sku=P458-1048&CMP=ILC-RNV-DOD
> 
> Newegg should have that same pricing within the next day or two as well.
> ...



Nope, everyone appreciates the opportunity to save a little cash!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 27, 2008)

It's not spam if it's a good deal (from a legitimate source).

Although one could argue it's threadcrapping since this thread is about Newegg.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

There are a few reasons for doing an MIR from the manufacturer's point of view.  

Believe it or not, it is actually difficult to keep pricing information straight when you are dealing with tens of thousands of products like Newegg does.  We only have a few products and that's difficult enough.

Sometimes we will do a big deal with NV or ATI and get a discount because we bought a ton of parts (that's true of any manufacturer) and we want to pass that on to end-customers.  I'm just going to go through this quickly but it's kind of complicated.  If you want more info just ask.

Once we sell someone a product we can not tell them how much they can sell it for.  So if the market is stable and XXXXX is selling through their stock quickly, there isn't really any reason for them to pass any cost savings on.  Don't hate the game, that's just the way it works.  Supply and demand lawls.

So if we want to guarantee that an end user gets the discount, that's the only way to do it.

XXXXX can also sell parts to other companies who then resell them to consumers.  An MIR allows us to understand how many of our parts go from XXXXX to consumers and how many were sold in bulk.

Ill be honest with you, I don't really like MIRs either.  No one does because it's just another set of stuff you have to do.  And when we say our card is $119 you still have to have the $229 in your pocket up front.  The system is definitely not without flaw but it solves several business issues that would otherwise make things very difficult.

There are even some legal aspects that concern the difference between a price drop and a sale or special.  No, I'm not getting into those; just use your imagination.

There is one thing I can tell you for absolutely positive.  When Palit does an MIR we use a third party company to manage to make sure that everything gets handled properly and quickly.  This is not a scam in which we hope most people don't bother so we can make some extra money.

In fact it's just the opposite.  Actually, one of the ways in which my budget and even my salary is computed is by figuring out how many consumers buy a Palit card.  So as far as I'm concerned I want every single person that has the option to complete an MIR to do so.  The rest of Palit feels the same way because we get so much information out of it.

So ya, I feel you.  It is a pain in the ass.  But I hope knowing we are completely above board with it and that it's not a waste of time for you makes things a little easier to swallow.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> It's not spam if it's a good deal (from a legitimate source).
> 
> Although one could argue it's threadcrapping since this thread is about Newegg.



I'm in a tough position here.  I know where all this is going down because I'm part of the process.  Most people want to know where the best deals are at any given time and I hate just sitting here with the answers but not telling anyone.  That's almost a crappy thing to do.

At the same time, I don't want to come off as someone who is just whoring up their product.  So you don't see me bashing anyone or posting the same stuff over and over.  It's all in this thread (that I didn't start) which is about price info.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 27, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> I'm in a tough position here.  I know where all this is going down because I'm part of the process.  Most people want to know where the best deals are at any given time and I hate just sitting here with the answers but not telling anyone.  That's almost a crappy thing to do.
> 
> At the same time, I don't want to come off as someone who is just whoring up their product.  So you don't see me bashing anyone or posting the same stuff over and over.  It's all in this thread (that I didn't start) which is about price info.



Well...I vote you start a new Palit Official Thread that get's stickied by a MOD...then you're all good on your end. Plus I'm sure not many care that you're sharing where the Palit deals are at!


----------



## driver66 (Mar 27, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Well...I vote you start a new Palit Official Thread that get's stickied by a MOD...then you're all good on your end. Plus I'm sure not many care that you're sharing where the Palit deals are at!



+1 Agreed


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't have a problem with rebates. It's the *mail-in* part that frustrates me. It's 2008. Why can't it be all electronic now? Who was it that did the electronic rebates? Staples or Office Max or someone? That's how it needs to be. I'm sure profits waver, but 99% of consumers would benefit from the interest more.

Plus there's a huge risk with them. People don't always get the money back, or one little mistake and the rebate handlers deny it. If the whole process were electronic, the information is valid and the risk of misinformation or losing information is significantly lowered. It doesn't have to be instant. A couple weeks tops.

I buy something from Newegg. Their database knows I bought it. Send the information to the manufacturer or the rebate handler. Now it's in their database. Everything checks out. Send me a check or an electronic credit a week or two later.

Maybe it's utter business naivety, but I don't see why this can't be the standard. How many deals have we all passed up because it involved an MIR? Instant rebates tickle our impulses. MIRs make rebates much less effective than they could be.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> It's not spam if it's a good deal (from a legitimate source).
> 
> Although one could argue it's *threadcrapping since this thread is about Newegg*.



Why would we hes telling us about deals that benefit us? I like the deal on tiger direct and am pressed for time but I like the yellow cooler on the newegg version. One question on the Palit 8800 gt sonic what memory does it use (are they samsung) and is that a Zalman type cooler under the plastic cover? or is it similar to the blue fan on the tiger direct version. Palit guy can you answer these questions for me.

I'm watching this thread for the sale looks like the 9600gt already is discounted  http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010380048 50012156&bop=And&Order=PRICED


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 27, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> The sale I was talking about started early at Tigerdirect.  Ends on 3-31.  8800GT 1GB for $189.99 which is cheaper than any 512MB version on Newegg.
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...p?EdpNo=3525668&sku=P458-1048&CMP=ILC-RNV-DOD
> 
> Newegg should have that same pricing within the next day or two as well.
> ...



MIR's dont apply to ppl like me in jamaica


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> MIR's dont apply to ppl like me in jamaica



You live in Jamaica!  Isn't that bonus enough?  I was there once on a cruise.  One of the most beautiful places I've ever seen.  Although I'm sure every silver lining has a cloud.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> I don't have a problem with rebates. It's the *mail-in* part that frustrates me. It's 2008. Why can't it be all electronic now? Who was it that did the electronic rebates? Staples or Office Max or someone? That's how it needs to be. I'm sure profits waver, but 99% of consumers would benefit from the interest more.
> 
> Plus there's a huge risk with them. People don't always get the money back, or one little mistake and the rebate handlers deny it. If the whole process were electronic, the information is valid and the risk of misinformation or losing information is significantly lowered. It doesn't have to be instant. A couple weeks tops.
> 
> ...



If only it could be.  When you buy something from Staples they have a record of the transaction.  That record can be assigned a unique identifier that is then connected to your name.  If we have an MIR at Tiger, Newegg and ZZF we would have to connect all their systems together and I don't see that happening.  Otherwise they would all have to have their own MIR processing system forcing us to do three separate MIRs.  Just like everything else, we get a discount for doing more MIRs which we would lose if we had to spread the process out over multiple places.

Also, and you make a good point, sometimes even the professional MIR companies screw up and someone doesn't get their money.  If that happens to you, at least you know someone at Palit you can contact to get it straightened out if it goes sideways.  And while that's not normally the case at ANY OTHER COMPANY (hey, I get to brag a little don't I?) it should make you feel a little better about a Palit MIR.

At the end of the day you are right and I agree with you, MIR = Pain In Ass.  But it's the best solution the industry has been able to come up with.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Why would we hes telling us about deals that benefit us?



It was a joke. Hence the smiley.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Why would we hes telling us about deals that benefit us? I like the deal on tiger direct and am pressed for time but I like the yellow cooler on the newegg version. One question on the Palit 8800 gt sonic what memory does it use (are they samsung) and is that a Zalman type cooler under the plastic cover? or is it similar to the blue fan on the tiger direct version. Palit guy can you answer these questions for me.
> 
> I'm watching this thread for the sale looks like the 9600gt already is discounted  http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010380048 50012156&bop=And&Order=PRICED



Wile E had samsung in his, and mine didn't. I don't know about the 9600GT, but the 3 phase helps the OC so much you don't even have to worry about ocing the memory.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 27, 2008)

it'd be as simple as having one central database, perhaps a central rebate processing company. Each retailer would only have to communicate with that company. Hell, I'll start it and make millions.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Wile E had samsung in his, and mine didn't. I don't know about the 9600GT, but the 3 phase helps the OC so much you don't even have to worry about ocing the memory.



Samsung in mine too


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Why would we hes telling us about deals that benefit us? I like the deal on tiger direct and am pressed for time but I like the yellow cooler on the newegg version. One question on the Palit 8800 gt sonic what memory does it use (are they samsung) and is that a Zalman type cooler under the plastic cover? or is it similar to the blue fan on the tiger direct version. Palit guy can you answer these questions for me.
> 
> I'm watching this thread for the sale looks like the 9600gt already is discounted  http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010380048 50012156&bop=And&Order=PRICED



It can vary depending on what was hot at the time.  It's kind of funny really, how much it's just like the way we buy video cards.  Palit could have the greatest card with the greatest marketing in the world but if someone comes along and crushes us on price it is amazing how many people jump ship.

Does Samsung make the best memory?  Most people think so.  Do we try to use them whenever we can?  Of course.  Is that always whats on the card?  Nope.  Consumers like to have the lowest price possible so sometimes we go with a different brand of RAM.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> it'd be as simple as having one central database, perhaps a central rebate processing company. Each retailer would only have to communicate with that company. Hell, I'll start it and make millions.



I bet you would.  Seriously.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 27, 2008)

Wanna sponsor me?


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

You already have the benefit of my amazingly insightful advice and tutelage.  That's my half, you have to cover the money.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Wanna sponsor me?



Look at youtube, look at myspace. All started by a normal person with no cash flow.

You could do it, just have your head in the game.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

I think its a good idea Palit_Guy to allow us to know what "sell" is going on. A lot of people prefer Tigerdirect over Newegg. Me, I really like Newegg yet have bought from Tigerdirect when it was just that.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

Well this is awkward.  I noticed a little while ago the post count in here was getting kind of high.  It's actually the most posted in thread in the video card section and #2 on views (long way to go for #1).

So I thought maybe I'd give away something to the poster of the 500th comment.  Then I forgot all about it.  Now I remember it.  So I look back to see who it was.  Damnation.  Yep, it was me.  I was also 499.

But we can find a winner with #501.  But #501 isn't #500.  What to do?

So I have a 9600GT Sonic here.  Should I keep it for being the 500th poster or send it to GJSNeptune for being #501?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd say he could use the upgrade from his Sapphire Radeon x1950 Pro 256 PCI-E.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd say go with 501, he is considered the 500th person to reply. So in all he is the 500th replier. GJS your a lucky man!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Well this is awkward.  I noticed a little while ago the post count in here was getting kind of high.  It's actually the most posted in thread in the video card section and #2 on views (long way to go for #1).
> 
> So I thought maybe I'd give away something to the poster of the 500th comment.  Then I forgot all about it.  Now I remember it.  So I look back to see who it was.  Damnation.  Yep, it was me.  I was also 499.
> 
> ...


Send it to GSJNeptune (like you can't easily get one for yourself if you wanted to. lol)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 28, 2008)

In being technical, he is the 501st post but not the 500th person to reply. This thread could have been construed throughout with only 3-4 people posting. Sorry for bursting your bubble Palit_Guy but ...   I think GJS would appreciate it. LOL  

Sorry guys, I had to mess with your minds.

EDIT: In other words, Congrats GJS!


----------



## Kursah (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice GJS! I am just hoping I can gather up enough money for just the basic 9600GT! As I will be upgrading from an x1950xtx which is better than a Pro by a lil' bit! It'll be enuf to get me by until I can!

Very cool Palit_Guy! It's nice to see things like this done!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Nice GJS! I am just hoping I can gather up enough money for just the basic 9600GT! As I will be upgrading from an x1950xtx which is better than a Pro by a lil' bit! It'll be enuf to get me by until I can!
> 
> Very cool Palit_Guy! It's nice to see things like this done!



Oh yeah it would be nice to have that baby in your system! 
It's things like this that make me want a person that believes in the product that I have! I'll be getting Palit components from now on!


----------



## Kursah (Mar 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh yeah it would be nice to have that baby in your system!
> It's things like this that make me want a person that believes in the product that I have! I'll be getting Palit components from now on!



Hehe yeah, I can't wait to have one in my rig! It'll help some of these newer games look a little bit better and run smoother on my 19" widescreen for sure! I've wanted to try Palit for a while...I figure since I was planning on a 9600GT anyways, and how much good I've heard about em' to give it a go...but the money deal sucks at this point...too many bills lol! Too bad my luck didn't work on this one! LoL! GJS rightfully deserves it and I can't wait till he finds out!

On a good note, when I bought my $600 tool cart from Snap-On for work a couple months ago I won a Snap-On Beer Cooler/Cart...it's way cool! Worth about $250-300...but I can't part with it...I have so many drunken miles to put on it yet, but it's also Serial# 1 too! Can't say I am dissapointed at all!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> In being technical, he is the 501st post but not the 500th person to reply. This thread could have been construed throughout with only 3-4 people posting. Sorry for bursting your bubble Palit_Guy but ...   I think GJS would appreciate it. LOL
> 
> Sorry guys, I had to mess with your minds.
> 
> EDIT: In other words, Congrats GJS!



I suppose you're right if you count it that way.  Good enough for me.  Besides, I'm already running three 8800GTXs so I'm not sure what I would do with the 9600.

PM me your shipping info GJS and I'll send you one out.  Wow.  I hope he sees this in time.  I canceled a giveaway once in the PDXLAN forums because they guy wouldn't respond.  Someone finally told him and he was soooooo mad.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah, I will just second my words, you are very kind and generous, Palit_Guy. GO PALIT!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Hehe yeah, I can't wait to have one in my rig! It'll help some of these newer games look a little bit better and run smoother on my 19" widescreen for sure! I've wanted to try Palit for a while...I figure since I was planning on a 9600GT anyways, and how much good I've heard about em' to give it a go...but the money deal sucks at this point...too many bills lol! Too bad my luck didn't work on this one! LoL! GJS rightfully deserves it and I can't wait till he finds out!
> 
> On a good note, when I bought my $600 tool cart from Snap-On for work a couple months ago I won a Snap-On Beer Cooler/Cart...it's way cool! Worth about $250-300...but I can't part with it...I have so many drunken miles to put on it yet, but it's also Serial# 1 too! Can't say I am dissapointed at all!



Yeah, GJS deserves it! Been trying to get a card for all this time! Even if I was post 500 I'd give it to him! 

Oh, the Snap-On Truck! All ways has the goods! It comes around my brother-in-laws shop on Wednesday. Also Mac comes on Thursday. I love being around his shop on those days, You get some pretty good deals! To bad you have to pay up on any bills with them that day also!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 28, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> I suppose you're right if you count it that way.  Good enough for me.  Besides, I'm already running three 8800GTXs so I'm not sure what I would do with the 9600.
> 
> PM me your shipping info GJS and I'll send you one out.  Wow.  I hope he sees this in time.  I canceled a giveaway once in the PDXLAN forums because they guy wouldn't respond.  Someone finally told him and he was soooooo mad.



Your running triple SLi, I'm jealous


Just think what they would look like in my ASUS 790i


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Your running triple SLi, I'm jealous



Me too!  I'm glad to not be a fanboy and got this card! Made me even think of going sli!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2008)

hey how about something for post #518 to?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 28, 2008)

Whoa, did I just win a Sonic!?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Whoa, did I just win a Sonic!?



you got at 9600 that someone somewhere else wouldn't pick up on! Get with Palit_Guy asap man! now you can use those gift cards yourself!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 28, 2008)

PMing now!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Look at youtube, look at myspace. All started by a normal person with no cash flow.
> 
> You could do it, just have your head in the game.



No cash flow, but I bet they had a whole bunch of money put into the equipment. I wouldn't need as much server performance, but I would need money to start giving out the rebates. I could take a cut of it, but I doubt retailers would send me that money beforehand. Eventually I'd have enough.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

The idea you have man is pretty good one. It's just going to take some time to get it off the ground! But you have the base of it!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 28, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Whoa, did I just win a Sonic!?



Congrats man


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks! I can't wait. It's totally redeemed this awful day. I woke up at the exact time I was supposed to be at work. Then I get to work and I left my parking lights on. Then my girlfriend messaged me from work shortly after she got there to say her boss had already ripped her about a few things (not because she's bad, but because he can't be pleased). Then I had to go home after lunch to upload a website project to show a guy I was meeting after work 'cause I had forgotten to upload it last night. And it's cold and rainy!

Palit has some amazing people. (I'm mentioning Palit a lot over at the [H] too )

(I'm the Ninja edit master)


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2008)

GJS, you lucky dog!!!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 28, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Thanks! I can't wait. Palit has some amazing people. (I'm mentioning Palit a lot over at the [H] too )



good for you now all I need is a 8800 gt sonic.  Or atleast the price to drop. Gonna be plodding along soon on a x800 pro.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

Giving stuff away is the best part of the job.  We're doing a LAN party in Indianapolis this weekend (so I won't be around) where we're giving away 17 cards including one 9800GX2.

I finally got the game server bundle done and it's included with the purchase of a 9800GX2.  Basically it's 3 months of free game server.  Your choice of most popular games like CoD4, AA, BF2 and so on.  They are even ranked!

We give away cards randomly on our CoD4 and QW:ET server about once per week or so. And now it looks like I'm going to start doing it in forums as well.

I get a little push back internally about doing stuff completely randomly but I don't think EVERYTHING has to be a dog and pony show.  I have no doubt that word will get around that we do cool stuff whether we make you play a stupid flash game to get your email address or not.  And if I'm doing my job right, I can get the word out about Palit without only being able to send email.

I also like the idea of keeping Palit in the "different kind of company" category.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

To me, if a rep of any nature can get onto tech forums and allow users to ask questions and help them out, then its the best for the company and everyone else that loves their products. I am glad to see someone of your nature on here. It gives us hope on the company we know and love.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Your running triple SLi, I'm jealous
> 
> 
> Just think what they would look like in my ASUS 790i



Ya, well, it's not all it's cracked up to be IMO.  Whole lot of e-peen in it but after you get past 100 or so FPS what's the point?  I know there are people out there that want to have the maximum performance and this rig certainly doesn't disappoint in that area.  But if it was MY money, I'd buy a pair of 8800GTs and a whole lot of beer.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not dogging on tri-sli.  I play CoD4 and QW:ET and the beer helps my frag rate more than the added performance.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2008)

Question is, can you max Crysis in DX10? lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 28, 2008)

ocLIT plays 3dmark


every frame counts lol


Trying to find a 64bit driver for my wirless....The board is freaking amazing in looks. The bios has anything and everything one could not understand inside of it.

The back plate even lights up, how freaking cool is that?


Any how my machine will be total air for the lan. First time in a long time that I had a air cooled rig.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> ocLIT plays 3dmark
> 
> 
> every frame counts lol
> ...



Meh, 4GHz is still a cakewalk, even on the mammoth stock cooler. lol.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 28, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Ya, well, it's not all it's cracked up to be IMO.  Whole lot of e-peen in it but after you get past 100 or so FPS what's the point?  I know there are people out there that want to have the maximum performance and this rig certainly doesn't disappoint in that area.  But if it was MY money, I'd buy a pair of 8800GTs and a whole lot of beer.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not dogging on tri-sli.  I play CoD4 and QW:ET and the beer helps my frag rate more than the added performance.



Well...if ya get a chance check out the server in my sig...my clan is -BeerMe-...we drink, we play, we have a great time. I totally dig CoD4, and I may check out your guys' server (location? name?)...also looking forward to the map-pack..which I'm hoping shows up around the same time as the console map-pack. The game runs pretty decent on my x1950xtx with 0AA/16AF...around 60-70avg atm...so I'm thinking one 9600GT will give me a good boost there in comparison...time will tell!


----------



## Duxx (Mar 28, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Giving stuff away is the best part of the job.  We're doing a LAN party in Indianapolis this weekend (so I won't be around) where we're giving away 17 cards including one 9800GX2.
> 
> I finally got the game server bundle done and it's included with the purchase of a 9800GX2.  Basically it's 3 months of free game server.  Your choice of most popular games like CoD4, AA, BF2 and so on.  They are even ranked!
> 
> ...



What is the IP address for your COD4 server?  Is it hardcore? (hope not )


----------



## trt740 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Meh, 4GHz is still a cakewalk, even on the mammoth stock cooler. lol.



I would agree my Qx9650 did 4.0ghz without batting a eye.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Question is, can you max Crysis in DX10? lol.



I have everything in Crysis up there all the way.. are you also talking anti this and that??? if so, I just have it on, and at 4. I could all ways try it there all the way... hmm lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 28, 2008)

I think the card should have gone to post 498 then if 499 and 500 was from Palit Guy as 498 is before 501  ..........congrats GJS!!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I think the card should have gone to post 498 then if 499 and 500 was from Palit Guy as 498 is before 501



You already have good cards too. For shame. :shadedshu lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You already have good cards too. For shame. :shadedshu lol



 Yup but I paid for my best one! actually, no, It's sold now.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

Duxx said:


> What is the IP address for your COD4 server?  Is it hardcore? (hope not )



Yes, it's hardcore.  www.teampalit.com you can find all our IPs right on the front page.  We are usually on in force after 9PM Eastern.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Question is, can you max Crysis in DX10? lol.



What is Crysis?

Is it that game that looks real pretty but is as fun to play as Bejeweled?  I think I've heard of it.  It broke all kinds of sales records but there's almost no one playing it.  I don't know who bought this game so I don't know where the sales numbers came from.  I suppose they are counting all the copies that got bundled with video cards, mobos, mice and every other product you can think of.  I think I got a free copy with a package of toilet paper from Wal-Mart.

Ya.  I played it for about two hours.  Spent about an hour with it in multiplayer before I realized it wasn't actually game but a benchmark that you could get in.  I say that because a game has features like balanced weapons, realistic hit boxes and is fun to play.

A benchmark, on the other hand, makes your card do things in ways that no other software does to produce a magical number that is related to how a card performs in an actual game about as closely as Vista is to being user friendly i.e. it looks nice on the package but the similarity ends there.

The I'm a Mac and I'm a PC commercials rink in my top 5 best commercials of all time.  I can't wait to see a parody of I'm a Game and I'm Crysis.

And, as all conversations involving Crysis I'll end with...

But it does look beautiful.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> The sale I was talking about started early at Tigerdirect.  Ends on 3-31.  8800GT 1GB for $189.99 which is cheaper than any 512MB version on Newegg.
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...p?EdpNo=3525668&sku=P458-1048&CMP=ILC-RNV-DOD
> 
> Newegg should have that same pricing within the next day or two as well.
> ...



Well, it looks like things have changed a bit.  Sell through on the 8800s at Tiger has been excessive so the sale is now ending a midnight tonight (Friday) EDT.  It's possible the could extend it back out to the 31st but I wouldn't count on it.

Wow, it seems like just yesterday we were selling these for $289.  Where have all the good times gone?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> ocLIT plays 3dmark
> 
> 
> every frame counts lol
> ...



Not cool enuff for £290 in the UK, thats like $580!!    Damn you could get a decent board for that money


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like I killed a 8800GT I'll be coming to the RMA shop sometime today.....Where's the Rum man?


Man this machine is fast even with one card.


This is a total stock run
http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=D1662EFEB0D1F02B181D02452B9048C5


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Looks like I killed a 8800GT I'll be coming to the RMA shop sometime today.....Where's the Rum man?
> 
> 
> Man this machine is fast even with one card.
> ...



Is there an RMA shop in England?  I am going to pop in the modded card tonight.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 28, 2008)

Daaaaaaamn! Newegg has the 1GB 9600GT for $206.66 shipped (plus applicable sales tax)!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261013


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Daaaaaaamn! Newegg has the 1GB 9600GT for $206.66 shipped (plus applicable sales tax)!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261013



And it's not even on sale.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok, I ran 3DMark06 looped to generate heat.  Just sitting on the bench, not in a case because of the upcoming LAN party; my whole lab is in a sad state.

The 9600GT Sonic idled at 36C whether it was taped off or not.

Untaped it got up to 44C and the fan speed was at 60% set on auto.
Taped it got up to 54C and the fan speed was at 60% set on auto.

I ran it untaped first.  When I took the card out to tape it up I could feel it was just barely warm on the back.  Taped up, the whole orange enclosure felt fairly warm.  Not so warm I would worry about it, but warm

So if you want to try to do this you might think about turning the fan up a bit and keep an eye on your temps but I didn't see anything that makes me want to caution you about doing this.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks! I'm gonna leave it as-is at first and see where my temps are. If they start to climb, I'll try covering the vents. What kind of tape did you use? I don't want any residue. 

I'm assuming there won't be as much heat trapped because the Sonic is enclosed and will vent some of it out of the case. My x1950 Pro keeps the air inside, so hopefully my temps will at worst remain the same, only with way better graphics. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

I read what I just wrote and thought of a couple other things.  So I fired it up again and set the fan to 100%.  The card never got over 44C so it certainly helps.

But with the back end of the card (6-pin power end) completely covered the part of the PCB under the VRMs got pretty damn warm.  Warm enough you're going to have to consider it.

I think you would be fine to cover the grills but maybe leave the back end open so that that heat can get out rather than recirculating inside the enclosure.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh no. I always meant to keep the exhaust vent open. All I meant was to cover the openings in the enclosure so the air can _only_ go out the back of the card. I basically wanted to know if the video card's enclosure/exhaust could replace the slot cooler I'm already using to exhaust hot air trapped in the top rear corner, and whether covering the openings in the enclosure would help.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

I call the back of the card on the inside of the case, not the end you plug your monitor in.  So in all these test the only openings in the enclosure is the fan and the exhaust to the outside.

I'm saying you should leave the grill open on the end of the card away from the DVI plugs.  It's going to put some heat back into the case but should keep the VRMs cooler.


----------



## Duxx (Mar 28, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Yes, it's hardcore.  www.teampalit.com you can find all our IPs right on the front page.  We are usually on in force after 9PM Eastern.




Nooooo I hate hardcore.    Oh well, maybe ill check it out sometime.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 28, 2008)

I wouldn't have a problem with non-hardcore if it made more sense.  If I land a rocket next to you, you should be dead.  But you can walk right through it and kill be instantly with a knife.  WTF?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 28, 2008)

Nothing worse than FEAR Combat's melee attack. You sweep my legs and I die? Riiiight. Kick my helmet-covered head and I die? Riiiight.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 29, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> And it's not even on sale.



the 8800 gt just dropped 10 dollars with a 50.00 rebate is that the sale palit guy.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261012


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 29, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> What is Crysis?
> 
> Is it that game that looks real pretty but is as fun to play as Bejeweled?  I think I've heard of it.  It broke all kinds of sales records but there's almost no one playing it.  I don't know who bought this game so I don't know where the sales numbers came from.  I suppose they are counting all the copies that got bundled with video cards, mobos, mice and every other product you can think of.  I think I got a free copy with a package of toilet paper from Wal-Mart.
> 
> ...



Tri-SLI screws up with Crysis, its a driver problem still. Try running dual cards instead.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 29, 2008)

Well I noticed pretty good MIR's at Newegg for the 9600GT 512MB models (one is basic one is sonic) along with some price drops before the $30 MIR. This puts the basic 9600GT just in my price range...unfortunately it does not put the sonic within my price range and by the time I get paid to comp for the price difference, the sale will be over.

That kinda bums me out...timing is everything though...so I am thinking of getting the plain-jane Palit 9600GT and hoping my AC S1 rv1 cooler will fit...I have no idea if it will or not...and cannot find much about people trying so I'll have to just give it a shot and hope for the best.

So I'm hoping sooner than later to get this deal done! Even though I'm getting the lesser cooled 9600GT, I'm sure it'll still run great and perform pretty awesome even if it runs a little warmer (until it's been S1-arized  ).


----------



## Kursah (Mar 29, 2008)

I've done a little looking and from what I've seen, noone's reviewed the lower-end 9600GT from Palit...everyone's reviewed the Sonic.

Looking at some screens I've found, it appears the +0152 basic model and Sonic edition have different PCB designs...my next question would be does the basic model have 2-phase or 3-phase power? What about overclockability? I'm hoping to find a review where the lower-end stock cooler is removed to see the GPU setup and ensure my S1 would clear and possibly mount up.

I'm sure the PCB design is part of the deal...I'm sure the Sonic get's the better goods since it's a higher price, that only makes sense!    I'm just hoping the basic edition is very able to kick some arse with 3-phase and such.



EDIT: I forgot I had that $40 check from the most recent MIR I did...for my Antec900 back around x-mas (took forever...part of why I hate MIRs), but that changes everything.... Palit 9600GT Sonic 512MB here I come! Woot!



EDIT 2: Ordered the Sonic not too long ago...getting ready to print the MIR stuff so it's all ready when the card shows up next week. I am looking forward to the card, and glad I remembered I had finally recieved that Antec900 MIR (sent in 1st week of 2008 lol!), I hope that Palit's outsourcing for MIR's does speed up the rebate turn around to check recieved time-frame...but if not, I'll get over it..by the time I recieve the MIR like any time I do decide to do an MIR (rare, this and the antec are the first MIR's I've done in years!) I've already compensated for that money so it's just a bonus!

Wish I had the card right now...but I can wait a few days (I'm sure it won't show up until Thurs/Friday...).


----------



## trt740 (Mar 29, 2008)

Fear The Frog Here Comes My Card!!!!!


----------



## Deathshead (Mar 30, 2008)

I just went to pull the trigger on the tigerdirect deal, when when i went to add it to my cart it was unavailible! Palit guy, any other deals goin on?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 30, 2008)

Deathshead said:


> I just went to pull the trigger on the tigerdirect deal, when when i went to add it to my cart it was unavailible! Palit guy, any other deals goin on?



this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261012

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261001 and this one


----------



## Deathshead (Mar 30, 2008)

Damm! the 8800gt 1gb sonic is about $15 out of budget!! I want that purple and silver one from Td..


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 30, 2008)

You never know if your going to be getting the Purple and Silver one. I thought I was getting the Green and Blue version, and opened up my box and saw that Purple and Silver beauty.


----------



## Deathshead (Mar 30, 2008)

looks like i might unfortunatly have to go with the MSI 8800gt now  damm i wanted that silver & purple 1gb card!! But tiger is oos now.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 30, 2008)

What's so great about Palits that offset them from another company like SAPPHIRE or Diamond?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 30, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> What's so great about Palits that offset them from another company like SAPPHIRE or Diamond?



There's a couple of interesting reasons, like 3-phase power, from reviews I read better than average OC-ability, and their sonic versions have very effective cooling while generally staying competetive. Palit has been known (not in US) for a long time for it's solid products and support, now that they're in the US, why not give them a shot?

I know there's a lotta pages on this thread, but there are a few things covered in the pages before this one that you may find interesting if willing to read.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 30, 2008)

Ahh.. I see ...

I just never heard of 'em so thought I'd ask!!! 

Thanks man


----------



## Kursah (Mar 30, 2008)

NP...I'm pretty impressed thus far with what I've read about em...I decided to snatch that Sonic 9600GT yesterday from Newegg..the Rebate Sale ends tomorrow!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 30, 2008)

I will have to say I'm very impressed with going with this card over the 3870x2. Feel better with one chip at 1gb... but that is just me


----------



## Deathshead (Mar 30, 2008)

Screw it man, this is my first *Real* build since the celeron 300a@600mhz days!,
If i dont get the parts in my possession i will just keep waiting and waiting and never have anything built! I pulled the trigger on the newegg palit 8800gt 1gb sonic! 
This unit DOES have the nice purple solder mask. I will be interesting to see how temps change with the fan shroud on and off.

Heres what i have so far in my build whaddya think?
Im trying for best performance for the absolute CHEAPEST price. But still going to a step above mid-range...

Antec 900 case, Newegg $109 (with $50.00 rebate.)

Intel Xeon E3110 retail ($189.00) supposedly a higher binner E8400, 
hoping to hit 4.0-4.2ghz, on air 24/7 stable.

I was going to go Q6600 but they run too hot,use more power and wont do 4.0ghz on air. 

Xigmatek 1283 Red scorpion cooler, (cools just as good if not better then the True.)

Palit 8800gt 1GB sonic, (on the way!)

Parts i need to still get the money for!,

DFI Dark x38 motherboard. nice stable OC board, no never used frills, awsome price ($180.)
Awsome look, black pcb with florecent orange uv plastic.)

G.skill 4gb ddr2-1000 $99 bucks on the egg, nice fast ram that will actually run at the rated speeds, somtimes even faster timings..

Samsung spinpoint F1 750gb (nice and fast, I HATE WD, they always die on me for some reason, and my beloved Maxtor is no longer with us.) these are cheap too, $118 a pop. will buy another soon after. My old maxtors are still running since 1998! the first 7200rpm models, been running 24/7 too with no power management.

(possibly might defect to Seagate, but i hear the samsung F1's are quieter,cooler and faster.)

I still run a 17" x-flat flatscreen crt monitor, bleh!!!, soon after i will be picking up a glossy screened 22" HP widescreen. i Like these HP monitors alot, very nice picture and very rugged mounting.


All this anticpating the release of this game.
www.darkesthourgame.com/

I have been so deprived of good games for YEARS! 
There was nothing like playing the original half-life for the first time on my then new 
celeron 300a overclocked to 600mhz with a Geforce 2 pro 64mb, with all settings to the max, woohoo! hahahaha

I cant wait to get this machine done to do the same thing, with half-life 2. and other good games i have been missing out on.  

I hope i can get a few years out of this setup, and i hope somthing happens with SLI on the X38 chipset..

what do you guys think of this setup?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2008)

try an ultra aluminus they are $69.99 @ TD


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote: "I was going to go Q6600 but they run too hot,use more power and wont do 4.0ghz on air".

.......................Really? a few in these forums have/do.  

Nice setup though, have you considered the 790i if you might be interested in SLi in the future.....they are a bit pricey but are probably some of the best overclocking boards there are (although it's early days yet).


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm running this at 3.5 for just the sh1ts and giggles... Can get the baby up there if I really wanted to, but see no use for an e-p3n1s...


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey Palitguy when are you guys gonna start selling more ATI stuff in the US


----------



## Deathshead (Mar 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Quote: "I was going to go Q6600 but they run too hot,use more power and wont do 4.0ghz on air".
> 
> .......................Really? a few in these forums have/do.
> 
> Nice setup though, have you considered the 790i if you might be interested in SLi in the future.....they are a bit pricey but are probably some of the best overclocking boards there are (although it's early days yet).



790i are still $349!!!, Vs $180.. thats a big diff.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 30, 2008)

Deathshead said:


> 790i are still $349!!!, Vs $180.. thats a big diff.



Yep, it certainly is!  and it's DDR3 only  but damn, they look like nice boards.  In the UK, the cheapest equates to around $440!!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 30, 2008)

hard to find an hd38xx series in Palit. I was looking when I bought my HIS


----------



## Kursah (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm sure Palit will soon enough have some newer ATI/AMD boards...they're probably pumping them out overseas (haven't checked)...or working on different revisions with extra power phases and such.

I wouldn't mind a Palit HD3870, but for my budget and gaming resolution the 9600GT is aplenty (granted it can keep up with the 3870 in some instances).

I'm interested, like Deathshed is about cooling performance with the Shrowd on vs Shrowd off...and maybe a mod by removing the OE fan, installing a 92/120mm fan on it for even better cooling. Of course I'm sure if my S1 fits, I'd be good to go there...but I'm thinking I won't need to worry about it. Time will tell...


----------



## trt740 (Mar 31, 2008)

*they are here already*



Kursah said:


> I'm sure Palit will soon enough have some newer ATI/AMD boards...they're probably pumping them out overseas (haven't checked)...or working on different revisions with extra power phases and such.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a Palit HD3870, but for my budget and gaming resolution the 9600GT is aplenty (granted it can keep up with the 3870 in some instances).
> 
> I'm interested, like Deathshed is about cooling performance with the Shrowd on vs Shrowd off...and maybe a mod by removing the OE fan, installing a 92/120mm fan on it for even better cooling. Of course I'm sure if my S1 fits, I'd be good to go there...but I'm thinking I won't need to worry about it. Time will tell...



http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10007920

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10007919


----------



## Kursah (Mar 31, 2008)

Bummer that HD3870 looks reference...wonder when Palit_Guy get's back if he can tell us whether or not it is. But all I can see is the cooler in that pic on zip...and it looks very dual-slot reference-based.

That's okay, the HD3870s are good cards from what I've seen! But I saved some cash going 9600 in comparison tho...which was my only option at this point in time.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 31, 2008)

Palit 9600GT Sonic now $149.99 AR + shipping at Newegg.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261001


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone seen Palit_Guy?


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

I just got back from Stompfest yesterday.  OMGz that is the craziest LAN I've ever done.  We've been to it many times but so much stuff happened this time I don't even know where to start.

The pinnacle of the event was Damulta getting his car stolen.  Yes, Damulta (the one from here), drove his car to the liquor store across the street from the event, ran in for a bottle and when he came back out....

*poof*

Yup, stolen.

I'll let him tell his own story- I don't think my sides can take reliving that evening again.  I haven't laughed that hard in a very long time.

You might have to give him a day or two before he posts about it.  The last of the TeamPalit guys crashed at my house last night because they wanted to get some sleep before the long drive back to Georgia from Indiana.  He's having a nap right now in the back room bacuse we all stayed up to 7:30 AM.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 31, 2008)

He posted a thread Saturday night.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

As for the ATI stuff, AFAIK all 3870s are reference.  I could just swear that I've seen a few that had some kind of non-stock cooling but I can't remember where.  If that's true I would expect they would be a factory mod where they just swap them out.

As for when we will have more ATI products, I really can't give you the date right now.  I would characterize it as in the near future but even if I gave you the date there is still some room for it to change.  Manufacturing changes, scheduling, marketing etc. all have their role to play so the actual launch date always changes about 15 time in the last couple weeks.

As soon as I have something reasonably stable I'll let everyone know.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> He posted a thread Saturday night.



Ahhhh, didn't know he had already.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Mar 31, 2008)

What a great time we live in. You have to take someone with you just so no one steals your car.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

Newegg now has the 8800GT 1GB for $189.99 after MIR.

If you have had financial concerns about going 512MB or 1GB on the 8800GT, you should check the prices of both solutions again and see if that helps you decide.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll tell you, this 8800gt 1gb is the sweetest card I've had! I would hold off a pay day or so and get that 1gb!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 31, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Newegg now has the 8800GT 1GB for $189.99 after MIR.
> 
> If you have had financial concerns about going 512MB or 1GB on the 8800GT, you should check the prices of both solutions again and see if that helps you decide.



 ends today


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

Nope.  Not ending today.  Surprisingly enough it's turned out to be more popular than we expected.  Deadline has been extended to the 4th.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 31, 2008)

ok, trying to see if i an get thru to my CC ...


----------



## Kursah (Mar 31, 2008)

Well got shipping confirmation from the 'Egg...should show up thursday. I'm pretty stoked for the upgrade.

A few buddies of mine are waiting for my card to show up and see how it does before they make a purchase, but there may be a few more Palit cards being snatched up in my area.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Well got shipping confirmation from the 'Egg...should show up thursday. I'm pretty stoked for the upgrade.
> 
> A few buddies of mine are waiting for my card to show up and see how it does before they make a purchase, but there may be a few more Palit cards being snatched up in my area.



Oh ya!  Thanks and we appreciate your business!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 31, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Oh ya!  Thanks and we appreciate your business!



mine is on the way aswell 8800 gt sonic 1 gb


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

trt740 said:


> mine is on the way aswell 8800 gt sonic 1 gb



Hellz ya.  I love this stuff.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 1, 2008)

Palit_Guy, did you get my PM?


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 1, 2008)

Yup.  You should have your card soon.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 1, 2008)

<squeals>


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2008)

wish I could of been you man! Congrats and I hope you'll be as happy as I am with mine!


----------



## BigGreenFrogFan (Apr 1, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Oh ya!  Thanks and we appreciate your business!



Hey Palit Guy, I joined this form simply to communicate with you.  The Big Green frog has completely won me over. As weird as this sounds, when I build my next system in the future, I will definitely be going with Palit specifically because of the Big Green frog. 

Right now I plan of giving the AMD 9850 Phenom a chance, and even though I'll be using a Crossfire mb and AMD chipset, I had planned on going with the Big Green Frog  9800gx2 .......however I also like what I'm reading about how you can mix and match the ATI gpu's with Crossfire, so when Palit's HD 3870 x2 finally reaches the US market, PLEASE make sure it also has the Big Green Frog prominently featured on it!  Thanks.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forums man! Glad to see that your in love with the frog as much as a lot of people here! I bet because of the Lan in Indy there will be a lot of people coming to TPU to talk about the cards and so forth. Really a good thing to see!


----------



## BigGreenFrogFan (Apr 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Welcome to the forums man! Glad to see that your in love with the frog as much as a lot of people here!



Thanks  & absolutely! 


One reason I may wait for a Big Green Frog edition HD 3870 x2 is because then, when the 4000 x2 series cards are released, rather then having to replace one powerful card with a new one, I can quad Crossfire the 3870 x2 & 4000 because of the multi gpu capability. Can't beat that, or do that if I went with the 9800gx 2. Regardless though I want the Big Green Frog in my computer!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 1, 2008)

trt740 said:


> mine is on the way aswell 8800 gt sonic 1 gb



Best card I've had to date. I think you'll like it.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 1, 2008)

http://images10.newegg.com/uploadfilesfornewegg/rebate/SH/Palit14-261-012Mar13Mar3108tl24.pdf

for anyone who wants the rebate for, as it has gone from newegg front page ...


----------



## homerandabe69 (Apr 1, 2008)

would you guys suggest going with the 8800gt 1gb or the 9600gt 1gb? the 9600 is 20 dollars cheaper on newegg with MIR.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2008)

homerandabe69 said:


> would you guys suggest going with the 8800gt 1gb or the 9600gt 1gb? the 9600 is 20 dollars cheaper on newegg with MIR.



The 8800GT is a little faster at most things and quite a bit faster at one or two things.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 1, 2008)

homerandabe69 said:


> would you guys suggest going with the 8800gt 1gb or the 9600gt 1gb? the 9600 is 20 dollars cheaper on newegg with MIR.



8800GT


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> The 8800GT is a little faster at most things and quite a bit faster at one or two things.



8800GT but wait until we get the rebate thing fixed.  I'm not sure why it isn't being listed right now but I'm looking into it.

Thanks for your post about the IRA!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2008)

Dang it! its for the TSXT and not the TXT! I thought I'd see me get 50 dollars back! Yet I still love my card!


----------



## 0V3CHKiN (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry if it's been posted already, but when should we expect a 9800GTX?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> The 8800GT is a little faster at most things and quite a bit faster at one or two things.



that clears it up


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2008)

Pality guy whats under the cover of my new 8800 gt sonic is it Zalman like cooler.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 2, 2008)

I can't tell from here.  You'll have to hold it up so I can see it.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 2, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> I can't tell from here.  You'll have to hold it up so I can see it.



 well so thats a I don't know.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> well so thats a I don't know.



nah, if you hold it up when you get it, then he'll magicaly be able to tell you what you have!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm really annoyed. I was thinking of getting a 8800GT 1GB, but I missed the $50 rebate by one day.  Any more rebates coming soon? I need a new card NOW. I just sold my MSI 9600GT.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 2, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I'm really annoyed. I was thinking of getting a 8800GT 1GB, but I missed the $50 rebate by one day.  Any more rebates coming soon? I need a new card NOW. I just sold my MSI 9600GT.




rebate has been extended til the 4th, and i posted a link to the rebate form ...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 2, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> http://images10.newegg.com/uploadfilesfornewegg/rebate/SH/Palit14-261-012Mar13Mar3108tl24.pdf
> 
> for anyone who wants the rebate for, as it has gone from newegg front page ...



there


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 2, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> there



Nothing on the rebate form states it was extended...


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 2, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Nope.  Not ending today.  Surprisingly enough it's turned out to be more popular than we expected.  Deadline has been extended to the 4th.



How can we be sure we'll get the rebate, since the rebate form states it ends on 3/31? Just skeptical because so many people get screwed with MIR's.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 2, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> How can we be sure we'll get the rebate, since the rebate form states it ends on 3/31? Just skeptical because so many people get screwed with MIR's.



Well let's hope that he can get something sorted out for ya! My 9600GT supposed to show up Thursday...but damn...wish it was here already!

I don't like dealing with MIR's, but I'm interested to see how Palit's execution of it works with the outsourcing of MIR instead of direct manufacturer...the rebate for my Antec900 my G/F got me for x-mas (showed up X-mas eve lol!)...I got last Wed...that took for freaking ever...but I'm sure it was within the timeframe...but that whole time with no contact or response to even know if it was processed or not was kind of aggrivating. To be honest I forgot about it till it showed up.

I'm sure something can get worked out Paul! And all hope is not lost, once the PCB Color thread hits around 200 iirc, Palit_Guy said there'd be a Palit 8800GT (sonic? 1gb?) given away (which is pretty cool that he's doing this, for the second time already!).


----------



## Deathshead (Apr 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Pality guy whats under the cover of my new 8800 gt sonic is it Zalman like cooler.




Mine came yesterday, i noticed one of the dvi nuts had come loose and was rolling around inside the shroud, so i had to take the shroud off to get that out..

its the big old zalman alright. very pretty card. Purple PCB too!
same card as this,my only gripe is this card is made by the same company but has copper fins instead of aluminum on the palit version. no biggy though.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 2, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Palit_Guy, did you get my PM?



1Z 6ER 454 03 4292 3717


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2008)

Those two metals are really different.

Copper will take the heat off more, but aluminum will get rid of it more. I bet they perform the same in the end of the day.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 2, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Well let's hope that he can get something sorted out for ya! My 9600GT supposed to show up Thursday...but damn...wish it was here already!
> 
> I don't like dealing with MIR's, but I'm interested to see how Palit's execution of it works with the outsourcing of MIR instead of direct manufacturer...the rebate for my Antec900 my G/F got me for x-mas (showed up X-mas eve lol!)...I got last Wed...that took for freaking ever...but I'm sure it was within the timeframe...but that whole time with no contact or response to even know if it was processed or not was kind of aggrivating. To be honest I forgot about it till it showed up.
> 
> I'm sure something can get worked out Paul! And all hope is not lost, once the PCB Color thread hits around 200 iirc, Palit_Guy said there'd be a Palit 8800GT (sonic? 1gb?) given away (which is pretty cool that he's doing this, for the second time already!).




hehehehehe, i wasn't really specific about that was I?  We'll see what kind of mood I'm in the time.

We're working on the rebate thing right now.  You wouldn't believe the hoops to jump through and the number of people involved.

So the sales department told me they extended the deadline but the MIR people haven't caught up to that yet.  So, if you're waiting on the MIR thing, hang tight until I can get a handle on where we're at.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 2, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I'm really annoyed. I was thinking of getting a 8800GT 1GB, but I missed the $50 rebate by one day.  Any more rebates coming soon? I need a new card NOW. I just sold my MSI 9600GT.



Your turning into a Tom!.....Damn hardware swapping freaks.....makes me dizzy!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Your turning ito a Tom!.....Damn hardware swapping freaks.....makes me dizzy!



LOL... I'm feeling the same thing! They say computers is their "hobby"! lol...


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 2, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> 1Z 6ER 454 03 4292 3717



<squeals like a little girl>


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 2, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> <squeals like a little girl>



Thats a bit worrying actually!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 2, 2008)

<squeals like an old man>

?



Gonna get my black Sunbeam Rheobus today. Gotta decide how I'm gonna dim the LEDs. Do I go the easy route and use a Sharpie, or do I go to Radio Shack, buy some resistors, and try soldering*?

*I have no soldering experience.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 2, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Your turning into a Tom!.....Damn hardware swapping freaks.....makes me dizzy!



 Once I've tweaked the hell out of something, I'm ready for something new...


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 2, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats a bit worrying actually!



LOL.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 2, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> <squeals like an old man>
> 
> ?



Much better!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats a bit worrying actually!



You maybe right there!? But, he has been for quite some time trying to get someone to switch him best buy for newegg gift tickets. SO I can see the happiness of GJS... But, female voice... thats not right! lol


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd rather you think it's disturbing than...arousing, you dirty pedophiles.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

Palit Guy, is there anything new that you need to try and get us to go with!?  I can't wait for you to chime in and tell us about all the ATI stuff! Even though my 8800gt 1gb is something sweet!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 2, 2008)

I wonder if Palit's thinking about getting into the PSU business.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 2, 2008)

I haven't seen anything NEW in quite a while.  If you want new we're all going to have to wait a bit.

Help me out with the PCB color thread, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56286&page=5.

That will at least get us some new colors.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

Posted in there twice... I might post more later on... I have an idea...


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 2, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> I haven't seen anything NEW in quite a while.  If you want new we're all going to have to wait a bit.
> 
> Help me out with the PCB color thread, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56286&page=5.
> 
> That will at least get us some new colors.



Palit needs to branch out into windowed (modded) cases to go with all the pretty colours!


----------



## homerandabe69 (Apr 3, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> 1Z 6ER 454 03 4292 3717



what is this?


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2008)

homerandabe69 said:


> what is this?



Communication between Palit_Guy and another member.


----------



## 0V3CHKiN (Apr 3, 2008)

0V3CHKiN said:


> Sorry if it's been posted already, but when should we expect a 9800GTX?



bump


----------



## Grings (Apr 3, 2008)

theyre in stock in the uk
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=787793


----------



## trt740 (Apr 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Your turning into a Tom!.....Damn hardware swapping freaks.....makes me dizzy!



He can only try, he can only try!!!!! Oh and your one to talk you just sold your board ,sold and bought a new CPU. Who you calling freak freak LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 3, 2008)

homerandabe69 said:


> what is this?



It's a BIOS unlock code that allows him to adjust voltages from 0V to 12V on his 8800GT.  When your inside the BIOS you type it in from the load screen kind of like the old Nintendo codes.  It may or may not work on your card, just depends on which BIOS version you have.


----------



## homerandabe69 (Apr 3, 2008)

trt740 said:


> well my cards artifacting when overclocked and i'm ppissed it even does it at default and temps are low .



what are you using when you notice the artifacts? and this is an 8800gt right?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 3, 2008)

Atitool artifacting stress test. Okay cannot overclock the ram past 12mghz or 962mghz. to RMA.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 3, 2008)

There is a new bios that can help you.. PM Wile E. I have mine at 700,900, 1800. If I go extreme it does arti... But with the new Bios it helps a whole lot on ocing the card... I still run 169.. I don't trust 174 yet


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 3, 2008)

Then I'd rma it. Because if its stock there, and the ram needs to be lower in order to work right, then ram isn't good.. IMO that is


----------



## homerandabe69 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea i would rma it. those are pretty weak clocks for what it should be achieving.

i want to sell this 8800gts 640 so i can buy a new card. anyone need a gts?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2008)

The RMA should go fast, I was at the RMA shop the other day. Not to many of them coming in.

Sucks that it doesnt run default on the memory. On water I can run mine at 800/1900/800 (800 was stock for my card) no artifacts. I do think that the memory is pertty much maxed out on these cards, maybe with more voltage it could do more.


I don't even touch the memory, I have found ocing memory on video cards is almost pointless.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 3, 2008)

For sure, just RMA it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 3, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Atitool artifacting stress test. Okay cannot overclock the ram past 12mghz or 962mghz. to RMA.



Ignore ATI tool Tom, I had the same, add 20mhz to the core speed, go into 2006 and run that and you will see it's fine, happens all the time with both my GT's and by GTS, might be a compatibility thing, do you have the latest ATi tool?  you WILL find it's not the card but the tool if you try a 2006 run


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 3, 2008)

Whats this new BIOS and "crack" code?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Ignore ATI tool Tom, I had the same, add 20mhz to the core speed, go into 2006 and run that and you will see it's fine, happens all the time with both my GT's and by GTS, might be a compatibility thing, do you have the latest ATi tool?  you WILL find it's not the card but the tool if you try a 2006 run



might be but the the ram is not acting right and my whole screen pixelates and freezes.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 3, 2008)

Okay Now it is fine at 720mhz core/shaders 1790mhz shaders/1990mhz ram after it sat all night.  I wonder if the 1 gig of ram could be making it harder to oc.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 3, 2008)

That I don't know.. ATI tool didn't work for me. Rivatuner did, but I still had problems ocing it. But then again, I went crazy on trying it... lol.. First Nvidia card.. 

@Tatty, Wile E told me at one point on this thread that there was a Bios for it. I say pm him and so forth..


----------



## trt740 (Apr 3, 2008)

not sure what the heck was the problem last night it is fine now figure that out. I'm now error free 700core/1790 shaders/2000 memory effective and very happy. Now this is more like it. I think it will do more.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 3, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Okay Now it is fine at 720mhz core/shaders 1790mhz shaders/1990mhz ram after it sat all night.  I wonder if the 1 gig of ram could be making it harder to oc.


artifacting time to RMA


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2008)

TRT that card is already 50 over, it's really 100 over.

Put your big 3ed party cooler on there and watch it fly.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 3, 2008)

I still have the stock cooler on mine... but its idleing at 47c... Should I think about changing it out???


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I still have the stock cooler on mine... but its idleing at 47c... Should I think about changing it out???



Only if your going to up the volts or go water. Al tho WiliE has had good results in keeping the stock cooler and upping the voltage.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 3, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> TRT that card is already 50 over, it's really 100 over.
> 
> Put your big 3ed party cooler on there and watch it fly.



thats still a terrible clock for a 8800 gt and it artifacting in 3dmarks06 with everything maxed at default. I gave it a try but what can you do when it won't work at default. I have owned 3 gt's and all were better than that. Even my 8800 gts was better than that. Not trying to be mean but thats a fact. The cooler was very loud aswell. High quality but loud on high. I just got a bad card was all it happens. I can tell quality parts were used it just felt solid.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 3, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I gave it a try but what can you do when it won't work at default.



I just pictured DaMulta briefly turning into Tim the Tool Man Taylor.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2008)

trt740 said:


> thats still a terrible clock for a 8800 gt and it artifacting in 3dmarks06 with everything maxed at default. I gave it a try but what can you do when it won't work at default. I have owned 3 gt's and all were better than that. Even my 8800 gts was better than that. Not trying to be mean but thats a fact. The cooler was very loud aswell. High quality but loud on high. I just got a bad card was all it happens. I can tell quality parts were used it just felt solid.



Honestly, I can hit 800,1900 with no artifacts on default voltafe.

I can't hear the cooler, but I am coming from the ATi camp. Full blast I can barly hear it with the intel stock cooler on.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 3, 2008)

How long are you going to mess with this card?  Just RMA it and move on.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 4, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> How long are you going to mess with this card?  Just RMA it and move on.



it's gone was trying so hard because I really really liked it.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 4, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Honestly, I can hit 800,1900 with no artifacts on default voltafe.
> 
> I can't hear the cooler, but I am coming from the ATi camp. Full blast I can barly hear it with the intel stock cooler on.



mine was a zalman Vf1000 like cooler and a very good one only really needed 50 percent fan to run cool. Very nicely made but loud at 100 percent.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2008)

O you don't have the one that I have then.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't even know what my cooler is. I know I can't hear it over my CPU fan, and thats at 100%. I've gotten so use to the tv in the living room being on and loud. Don't become Car Club Members in high school! So I can't really hear it. 
I just hope for you TRT that the rma card can show you how that GREEN FROG CAN DO!


----------



## Kursah (Apr 4, 2008)

Got my 9600GT Sonic today...installed it with 174.74 drivers..so far so good. I was getting freezing issues in CoD4 MP at 4X AA even though it played smooth...I kicked it down to 2X and all was good, everything else maxed, 16X AF...plays silky smooth.

Also running pretty damn cool..Idles at 34C solid, and so far I have yet to see it go above 45C, but I haven't installed anything to stress it while I'm watching...that was just Alt-Tabbing out of CoD4 and seeing what the reading was. I'm sure it gets warmer, and yeah before the drivers are installed the fan is kinda noisy, but once drivers are installed it's good to go.

So far I'm a happy customer...I may OC it...but at the moment it's doing a great job in all the games I'm playing atm (CoD4, C&C 3, C&C 3 Kanes Wrath mostly...)...but now I kinda wanna see some DX10 and see if there's really anything special.

Also, gotta buddy looking at the 9600GT's for $109 at the 'Egg after rebates...he wants 2 of em for SLI action. And got another buddy that is gonna check out my Sonic, he's planning on getting one soon.


----------



## wolf (Apr 4, 2008)

good to hear about another happy geforce customer, game away son!

and 2x9600GT for 220 after rebates is awesome!, considering they give the 3870x2 and 8800GT SLi a run for their money!, and for the price, imo theyre a way better buy than the 9800GX2


----------



## Kursah (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah, that's pretty much the ultimate budget-performance SLI setup. I am pretty sure he's gonna make the order within the next week or so. He was about to spend a lot more on 2 cards till I reminded him to check out the Palit sale! He read the reviews, and thanked me later. 

EDIT: Well, I installed Rivatuner 2.08, noticed the fan was set on a fixed 35%, seems pretty effective and quiet there, I took it up to 50%. It's a little more noticable at first, but then fades away mostly...anything beyond that, the fan is a little on the noisy side, but considering it's like a 70mm fan or so, it's gotta do a decent ammount of RPM's to keep constant airflow. At 50% my card is now down to 32C idle...tying my x850xt pe w/ AC ATI Cooler 5 rv2 for coolest idle temps on a GPU. My X1950XTX wouldn't idle below 36C-38C at 2D with the S1...and wouldn't go below 41C with the stock cooler at higher speeds. So far I'm pretty happy...gonna load up ATI Tool (I hope it works in Vista 64! I haven't checked, researched, asked or tried yet...) and see what kinda load temps I get.

EDIT Part 2: Installed ATI Tool .27 B3, I wasn't expecting much from it as my card is too new...which as about what it gave me was minimal...no Clock reading, no fan speed, just temps and in settings it would ID the card and that was about it. That's cool...I installed it for the fuzzy cube (I do hope the next beta supports OC-ing the 9600GT...I suppose if I wanted to OC it I could increase the PCI-E speed eh? Not needed yet tho.)...at 50% fan speed, idle 32C, load 45-46C after 8 minutes. I'm pretty impressed that's about 30C cooler than my 1950XTX w/S1 + Turbo module, about 10C cooler than my 1950Pro w/AC X2 cooler, 7-8C cooler than the OC'd x850xt pe...I'm just happy as hell. I'm sure I'd hit the 50C mark with the standard 35%, but I like keeping things cool so I'll stick it at 50% with rivatuner for now. I was wondering how effective this cooler is, and I got my answer...granted it's a little cooler in by a couple degrees today than normal, so a 1-2C increase in both would not be out of the norm this spring, and maybe 2-4C increase in the summer, maybe more (I don't have AC yet...), but that's still a lot cooler than what I'm used to seeing! Thanks Palit!


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 4, 2008)

hehe did i miss the rebate?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2008)

Remeber there is an OC tool hidden on the CD.


----------



## wolf (Apr 4, 2008)

those oc tools arent that bad, i used the gainward one....expertool?..... a few times becuase my cards wouldnt clock together in SLi, so Rivatuner for one, Expertool for the other


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 4, 2008)

I ordered the Sonic 1024MB GTS a little while ago and finally found my max stable OC (800/2000/2200). Can gladly say that now I'm running better than an ultra, and even an overclocked 9800 GTX due to that cards latency issues. This thing is seriously like some sort of beastly alternative evolution of the G92 line. Now I just wish gpu-z properly recognized it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah, I have blank parts on the GPU-Z... It reads the stock clocks, but nothing more! I gotta put the CD in and check it out again Damulta. I forgot all about you telling me that, and because of me being sick, I just wanted the card in my system.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 4, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> yeah, I have blank parts on the GPU-Z... It reads the stock clocks, but nothing more! I gotta put the CD in and check it out again Damulta. I forgot all about you telling me that, and because of me being sick, I just wanted the card in my system.



RivaTuner actually works better for me.

And the Bios I referred to is just a tweak to give 1.1V 3D. Some say theirs do 1.1V stock, but mine read as 1.05V.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2008)

Look over at newegg today, shocking to say the least.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice. The 1GB 9600GT Sonic is $170 after rebate plus shipping. Not too shabby.

Oddly enough, the 512MB Sonic is $180 + shipping and no rebate.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 4, 2008)

9600GT 512MB

($109.99 after $40.00 Mail-In
Rebate  ) 

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261002


----------



## Kursah (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep that's the deal I was talking about last night, that my buddy wants to get 2 of for SLI. I also recommended 3991v take a look that deal because...DAMN that's a helluva deal!

Definately good stuff for sure!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 4, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> 9600GT 512MB
> 
> ($109.99 after $40.00 Mail-In
> Rebate  )
> ...



Oh, you meant that deal. Yeah, that's all over Hardforum. People saying it's pretty much the most cost-effective SLI setup you can buy.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10008108&prodlist=celebros

There's one for you.  I just found out about it myself.  A 9800GX2 for $499.99 and it includes 3 months of game server hosting.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm pretty happy with the 9600...can't get over how content I really am overall.

l'm debating overclocking just to see what it can do, then I could use a little math and just set the PCI-e bus to that speed if I really wanted it (are Palit cards affected by that with the different PCB design?)...I got 10.8k iirc in 3dm 06...I let it run when I went to bed, was on the run to work this mornin so I took a quick look and had to run out.

I'll have to check out the Palit software and see how that's implemented also. I'm still at work, I'll check back later.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 4, 2008)

Be sure to leave good reviews of your stuff on newegg... a lot of people are negatively reviewing these cards and you could tell they don't even own one.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats the reason I do take Newegg Reviews lightly... Its all ways a person that had the product for a day to week, and says it sh1t.. IT does take time in order to get stuff working, if at first it doesn't in your system.. Thats why I go here, PM Wile E, TRT, or a few others I know that buy everything, and ask how they liked it.
Googling the product shows better results then Newegg ever will. IMO


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 4, 2008)

(I think you meant to say you _do_ take them lightly)


I love the Newegg reviewers who give low ratings because the OEM product they bought didn't come with any cables.

Also look at what the reviewer puts down as their experience or knowledge. If it's less than High, definitely take it lightly. If it's more, take it slightly less lightly. That's kind of fun to say.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 4, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I don't even know what my cooler is. I know I can't hear it over my CPU fan, and thats at 100%. I've gotten so use to the tv in the living room being on and loud. Don't become Car Club Members in high school! So I can't really hear it.
> I just hope for you TRT that the rma card can show you how that GREEN FROG CAN DO!



sorry but went crossfire 159.00 for a 3870  512mb ddr4 msi oced edition and free game. Good luck with the palit cards I liked mine.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey, we all have are ways. Later on the Frog will be hopping around your brain again! And, maybe that time you will get a card that works, and will keep it! 
Can't wait to see that on your new Mobo!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 5, 2008)

trt740 said:


> sorry but went crossfire 159.00 for a 3870  512mb ddr4 msi oced edition and free game. Good luck with the palit cards I liked mine.



I'm glad you got something you're happy with!  That's the most important thing.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 5, 2008)

I have some more updates on our stuff if anyone is interested.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261012
This is an 8800GT 1GB Sonic.  There is an instant rebate of $10 and a $50 MIR.  There is also a coupon code for another $10 off (PLT8800G) which brings the price down to $179.99.  That extra coupon code is only good through the 8th.  That coupon code is being used in some other kind of marketing thing that I have nothing to do with but I figured, hey, $10 is $10.

The lowest price I could find on the egg for a 512MB card was $169 (reference design) and $179 (non-stock cooler).  Normally that's not really a fair comparison but hey, some days we win one.

It looks like the deal for the 9600GT 512MB stock version (not reference, just not OC'd with the orange shroud) is going to be at $109 soft (that means after the rebates and all) for however much stock the currently have.  That's not much so if you want some of these you should act quickly.  There are literally just a couple hundred which isn't very many when you're talking about the US and sales over the weekend.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2008)

I hope someone gets a card this weekend! I'm never leaving the frog! Happiest I've been gaming in a long time! Even Unreal Tournament 3 on my AMD 3500+... Thats right, a single core trying to pimp UT3! All I have to say about that was, I love cubes!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone know how I can get more speed out of my PALiT 1024 GTS? Can I increase the voltage to a degree in the bios? I need more speed! This memory is rated for 2400MHz and I can barely get 2200.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 5, 2008)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Anyone know how I can get more speed out of my PALiT 1024 GTS? Can I increase the voltage to a degree in the bios? I need more speed! This memory is rated for 2400MHz and I can barely get 2200.



what core speed are you getting out of her.....damn it must be a while since I last checked the site.....I didnt think Palit did the GTS.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 6, 2008)

In the sig


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 7, 2008)

Is this true?



			
				Newegg review said:
			
		

> *Pros*: Fast and Overclocked. Lots of useless connections. See all the cons if you want to do what I did.
> 
> *Cons*: Can NOT hook up two monitors if you want to play HD movies. No response from tech support, no phone number. Main office is in Taiwan. CA office has no phone? Still waiting on email. Why say all the connections are HDCP when you can only use ONE at a time? I can't even chose which one I want to be active it defaults and stays on PC monitor.
> 
> *Other Thoughts*: Simple, I wanted to hook up my PC monitor (DVI) and HDTV (HDMI) and run software on the PC and HDDVD/BluRay (via LG combo drive) to the TV. No can do. You'd think you could chose where to put what. Nope. If the TV is the only thing connected it works. If both are connected it forces the PC Mon. with no choice. Feh. Extremely disappointed. Avoid if this is what you want to do. It's possible that NO card can do what I wanted to do, but it makes no sense. Let me chose where to put the output. If I ever get a reply that fixes this I'll post an addition. I doubt it.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 7, 2008)

From what I was told(if I remember right) you can run only 2 displays at one time.

1 DVi and 1 HDMI

1 DVi and and another DVI

But not all 3, it will not mirror the 3ed display.


I think that guy does not have his primary monitor set right with 2 of them plugged in.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 7, 2008)

There are people all over the world that don't like the situation with this.  I suffer from it as well on both NV and ATI-based machines.  The only program I've found that will let you watch movies NOT on your primary display is WMP and Media Player classic.  There may be others; I certainly haven't tried them all.

Personal experience in this however isn't enough for me.  I have one support request for this in my inbox which is waiting to be responded to when I hear back from the factory.  They have already tried everything this person has asked about but only on the primary monitor.  They have found no issue.

As for contact information, no, we don't have any information posted about sales offices and this is the reason.  Why would you want to ask the sales staff for technical support?  There are also some administrative assistants and product managers in those offices as well but the same rule applies.  These people are not tech support folks.

Don't get me wrong, they are very familiar with the Palit product line and what each card can do.  But that doesn't mean they can troubleshoot.  If you go to a car dealer, the sales people will know all the ins and outs of each model but if you tell them your car doesn't start well on cold mornings aside form telling you to check the battery they will not be able to provide repair/troubleshooting advice.

Toward the end of the "other thoughts" section this person states it's possible no card will do what he wants.  It's not only possible, it's fact.  So because of that he flames the card/Palit.  To maintain the analogy, that would be like buying a Subaru Outback and getting miffed because it doesn't go four wheeling the way you want it to.  It has four wheel drive for sure but it's not a truck or a Humvee and so it can't go the same places.  Plus there are limits to what any 4X4 can do/go.  There's no point in getting mad at the Outback because you couldn't take it through the Grand Canyon.

I also agree with his frustration with not being able to move the video to a different screen.  It's not however a limitation of the card, it's a limitation of the drivers.  We don't write the drivers so the complaint will have to go to NV.  If it isn't the drivers it would fall on either M$ or the people who wrote the video playback software in which case we need to complain to them.

So NOW, if you've read all this, you will understand why I sent this over to the factory for a response.  I don't know who to blame- NV, M$ or software developers.  I'm hoping the factory can provide me some kind of better response than me saying- I don't know whose fault it is but I do know it isn't ours.  Who would believe that.

I will leave it up to the individual to determine if this is bad support.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 7, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> There are people all over the world that don't like the situation with this.  I suffer from it as well on both NV and ATI-based machines.  The only program I've found that will let you watch movies NOT on your primary display is WMP and Media Player classic.  There may be others; I certainly haven't tried them all.
> 
> Personal experience in this however isn't enough for me.  I have one support request for this in my inbox which is waiting to be responded to when I hear back from the factory.  They have already tried everything this person has asked about but only on the primary monitor.  They have found no issue.
> 
> ...



ignorance may skew the answer to that question ...


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 7, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> ignorance may skew the answer to that question ...



I'm learning that there is simply no way to educate the world on every topic.  I wish it wasn't that way.  I wish it was possible to have everyone look at things more objectively and without overwhelming passion.  Palit_Guy doesn't like fanbois any more than the next guy.

So I do my thing as best I can and I just accept posts like this.  All I can do is hope that people can see through things like this and make the best decision they can.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 7, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> I'm learning that there is simply no way to educate the world on every topic.  I wish it wasn't that way.  I wish it was possible to have everyone look at things more objectively and without overwhelming passion.  Palit_Guy doesn't like fanbois any more than the next guy.
> 
> So I do my thing as best I can and I just accept posts like this.  All I can do is hope that people can see through things like this and make the best decision they can.



Quite right!  all you can do is your best, make the most of what there is and just hope most sensible people realise and understand that......


----------



## homerandabe69 (Apr 8, 2008)

do you think there will be any new palit cards out around july? im leaving for a couple months on a cruise and im contemplating whether to buy a 9600 or 8800 now or wait until then since there may be better cards out or better prices.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

WHat card do you have currently Homer?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 8, 2008)

It usually never hurts to wait. If not for something new, then for prices.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 8, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> It usually never hurts to wait. If not for something new, then for prices.



Yeah it's a never ending cycle...one could wait years lol! It just comes down to how long one is willing to wait for what and how much they are willing to pay for it or how long they want to wait for that product to get to a price that's easier on the wallet. Eventually we all give in to a product that will get the job done.


----------



## homerandabe69 (Apr 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> WHat card do you have currently Homer?



im using an 8800 gts 640 right now.

i want to get a new one because this one has never been a very good clocker.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

homerandabe69 said:


> im using an 8800 gts 640 right now.
> 
> i want to get a new one because this one has never been a very good clocker.



Well then here I will trade my 8600GT even trade for it. It's a good overclocker  No offense, wouldn't even worry about upgrading it at the moment.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd wait. If you're gonna be gone for a couple of months, what good does it do you to get a new card now, when you won't be able to use it?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 8, 2008)

How big of a modification to the reference design can palit make? Bus size? ROP count?


----------



## homerandabe69 (Apr 8, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I'd wait. If you're gonna be gone for a couple of months, what good does it do you to get a new card now, when you won't be able to use it?



i was thinking that but i was also thinking that if i can get a good deal now then maybe it would be a good idea. im just going to wait though. maybe after the 9900s come out ill get one of those.

how much do you think i can sell a used 8800 gts 640 for nowadays?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 8, 2008)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> How big of a modification to the reference design can palit make? Bus size? ROP count?




Memory chips 1ns etc., Stock Clocks of mem and core, heatsinks, and power phasing. Thats all they can change.


----------



## stupidbiznitch9 (Apr 8, 2008)

To tha PaLiT guy......do you think you will ever carry the lower end ATI (HD3650), because you have the 8600GT and thats a mid-range card.....


EDIT: sorry if this was already addressed, but i dont have the time to read 29 pages LAWL....


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 8, 2008)

stupidbiznitch9 said:


> To tha PaLiT guy......do you think you will ever carry the lower end ATI (HD3650), because you have the 8600GT and thats a mid-range card.....
> 
> 
> EDIT: sorry if this was already addressed, but i dont have the time to read 29 pages LAWL....



We will be building those cards.  It's going to be a little longer before we announce what our whole plan is though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 8, 2008)

Just know that They are doing all ATI cards.. It's just going to take longer for us to get them because of how they are.


----------



## stupidbiznitch9 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok THNX!!!!, you have like 50 different 8600GT's LOL.......


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 8, 2008)

Well the reason I asked about bus changes was because I'd heard that the 2900 series had quietly been switch over to a 256 bit bus after the 3800s came out so I figured maybe the buses could be changed to 512 or something.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 10, 2008)

I think Palit needs a new high-end line of cards. The GJS series.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 13, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261012

Use the coupon code PL881G to get an extra $10 off which brings the final price down to $179.

I'm kind of proud of this one because there are only two 512MB version that cost less.  

WEWT!


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

Actually it comes out to be $159.99 after m.i.r. right now!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

Erocker, wait... did you just buy it!?? lol..


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

Can't afford it, no.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 13, 2008)

Are you sure?

I see $249.99 - $10.00 instant rebate - $50.00 MIR = $189.99.  Then you take another $10.00 off for that coupon and you get $179.99.

That's for this part only- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261012


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

The cupon gives me $20 off!  But seriously, I'm broke at the moment.  *Shakes fist at stupid economy!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

lol! I feel you! to bad you can't trade someone that hd3850 you have! lol..


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2008)

You should email Newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261012 1gb + better cooler 240$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814260066 254$ weaker cooler 512mb.

Both are the same clocks too...


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 13, 2008)

Palit_Guy, did you get my PM?

(And are you done sifting through the PCB color thread? )


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 13, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> You should email Newegg
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261012 1gb + better cooler 240$
> 
> ...



So the response we've gotten from the orange shroud has been pretty strong.  This cooler is also a little better than the original.  Not a lot mind you, but some.  Then we have the whole 512MB vs. 1GB argument.

I'm quite glad to report that we are having a little trouble selling the 8800GT 512MB version but our 1GB sales are flying.  It's still unclear whether or not it's because people understand it will eventually come into play or just because we have it "on sale".  I'm thinking it's a combination of both.  But either way, I'm glad people are getting them.  I believe they will be very happy later down the road.

I would look for the 512MB parts to go on sale before too long just so we can get rid of that inventory and move to selling 1GB versions only.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

I got the 1gb for the fact it was a cheap version at getting it. I wanted to get a x2 or a gx2 but they where out of my ball park. So, why not get the card that I've seen oc great, and the people love here? I had a 3870, but to me it wasn't enough.. Wanted more, and the Sonic+ was a great price for 1gb on "one" core... 
And to tell you, I'm amazed! Just waiting to see how it does under water for me!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> The cupon gives me $20 off!  But seriously, I'm broke at the moment.  *Shakes fist at stupid economy!



Holy crap.  It does.  Well......  That's not supposed to happen.

Muhahaha *laughs at sales department*

How fast can we spread this around?  I'd love to see the look on their faces if we sold an ass load of these before they can fix it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

lol, thats a Representative I want to makes friends with! trying to still sell his stuff after goofs!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 13, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I got the 1gb for the fact it was a cheap version at getting it. I wanted to get a x2 or a gx2 but they where out of my ball park. So, why not get the card that I've seen oc great, and the people love here? I had a 3870, but to me it wasn't enough.. Wanted more, and the Sonic+ was a great price for 1gb on "one" core...
> And to tell you, I'm amazed! Just waiting to see how it does under water for me!



Underwater?  Hmmm.  I'm thinking about upgrading my little toy with one.

http://www.tomsgames.com/us/2005/10/01/stompfest_is_alive_and_fragging/page2.html

http://www.tomsgames.com/us/2005/03..._lan_party_in_the_lone_star_state/page10.html

http://www.tomsgames.com/us/2005/06/11/the_ati_revolution/page7.html


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats pretty nice right there! but I was thinking of cooling.. lol... but I love the fish tank!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 13, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> lol, thats a Representative I want to makes friends with! trying to still sell his stuff after goofs!



You have to bear in mind who I am.  I'm a gamer and I'm an enthusiast as the above post should show.  Because I work in the industry I have every part known to man and, no, I don't pay for them.

But I try to draw a line in the middle.  If I'm get spoiled because I can have anything I want I think that makes me lose sight of the REST of the picture.  So a GX2 and a QX9650 are really nice but I know as well as everyone else that very few people ACTUALLY own those.  It's just not realistic.

So for the machine I play games on and the machine I sink in oil (my current mod project) I buy all my own parts out of my own pocket.  While that pisses my wife off to no end, I find myself looking at my Newegg shopping cart and making purchasing decisions based not several factors.

Things like- I have to pay for my weekly golf league, beer, Captain Morgan, CoD4, stuff the kids want, a new office chair, the gas and electric bill and all the other things that everyone else has to think about when they buy parts.

In case you're curious, I finally bought my own Palit 8800GT 1GB part and no, I did it before this giant sale.

So I learned something from that.  I learned how important it is to get this "sale" information out to everyone.  So while there are some people that think I'm just using these kind of posts to pimp Palit cards the biggest reason is that I understand what it's like to have to use your own money for your stuff.  Obviously I want to do my part to sell Palit cards so of course you should always take everything I say with a grain of salt.  But knowing a little bit more about me and why I do what I do and how I do it I HOPE will make everyone do just that.  Take what I say with a grain of salt- but at least you took it, checked it out and found out a about a good deal.

The day I start posting about crap cards that no one is interested in that don't have features worth the price we charge is the day everyone should tell me to hit the road.  Until then, I hope this kind of stuff helps.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 13, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Thats pretty nice right there! but I was thinking of cooling.. lol... but I love the fish tank!



I got the idea back when full coverage was new and everyone thought it would be better because you cooled the RAM, too.  North bridge cooling was also new.  RAM sinks were new.

So I was trying to think of where that should end.  What parts would be nice to cool if you could?  I quickly realized the obvious answer was all of them.  But how can you cool EVERY part of everything?  

Submerge it and then cool the liquid.

So that system uses mineral oil which is pumped up through a pair of pelts in series.  Two Maze 4 water blocks on the cold side for the oil and two on the hot side for the water.  Each pelt gets cycled through a double 120mm radiator.

It actually works so well that if I put the cold oil outlet about .25" away from the CPU it doesn't even need a heatsink on it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

The stuff you post does help! and I'm glad that you can do this for us. I hope i didn't offend you by what I posted. I didn't mean anything by it. 

I was just like you, I got this card before it even went on sale and I'm so happy with the card! I have the same way as you on thinking of what to go next on your system. I have so many ideas but it has other things that I have to think about before I can go with what I want. Then a family man at that.

I'm glad you are here to show us the love that Palit is trying to dish out to us, and allow us the factor of getting new cards or the fact that we can make a difference. A lot of times companies are clouded by their sells and don't hear what the little guy thinks. But, from every post you have given, it has shown that Palit is a company that wants to do something in the VGA and MOBO race. 

I hope the day never comes where you have to lie to us about your product. And, I would do the same if in the shoes of you. 

I do thank you for everything you have given us, and Hope to have the same great service we have had so far with you!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 13, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261011


This is the new card I'm dreaming about....3 of them with maze4 dangerden blocks = LOVE

Altho 2 GTX2 would be cool, I just think that you would have more luck with these cards with waterblocks/pots going on. 

Also what you could do with the 9800GTX
Dry ICE MADDNESS/or Ln2







I know the cpu pot is about 350, and I'm not sure about the videocard pots.



and on pcb color I still say this is the one!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

Damulta lol on the Dry ice Madness! Not looking into extreme cooling of it all! I do have a dry ice pod for a celly that I'm going to try and oc its balls off.. but thats about it. RM and I have all the stuff set up, just have to get a mobo for it. 

The video card is sweet looking! I wouldn't mind having one myself! Something nice right there! 
I found this card as a 1gb so I knew there was no need to get a card with two GPU chips... This feels so much better to me. One chip...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 13, 2008)

palit should custom make an 8800GT to be like the 3870X2 that would be cool


----------



## Wile E (Apr 14, 2008)

You're killing me D. I want those so bad I can taste it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You're killing me D. I want those so bad I can taste it.



........and the flavour is.....desire!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 21, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58307

I finally got that promo for GJSNeptune.


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 21, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> I haven't given away much stuff in here and since you've not been an ass about the whole thing let me first offer my apologies for you getting a DOA card.  Yes it happens and it happens to every manufacturer as much as all of us hate it.
> 
> Second, I'll just slap you with the proverbial trout for not paying more attention to what you were getting.  The regular 9600GT is very different from the Sonic edition.  So shame on you.
> 
> ...



got my 9600gt sonic in the mail today. thank you very much palit_guy. this one is working perfect now. it came in a retail box with all acc too.

i have 2 copies of tomb raider now. first person who pms me saying they want a copy of tomb raider, can have it free. but i can only ship it out to n. america tho. i'll even foot the bill on the shipping charges.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2008)

Ygpm!


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 22, 2008)

this guy is really creaping me out marking people are like laywers EVIL


----------



## DOM (Apr 22, 2008)

I need a Card but no money


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 22, 2008)

Same.. I want another HD 3850 for crossfire


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Damulta lol on the Dry ice Madness! Not looking into extreme cooling of it all! I do have a dry ice pod for a celly that I'm going to try and oc its balls off.. but thats about it. RM and I have all the stuff set up, just have to get a mobo for it.



I just bought my first pot - errr... DICE pot that is, so I can cool my my E8400 to the extreme  but look forward for my DICE GPU runs with my 9600GTs - working on figuring out the bracket style needed though


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


> I just bought my first pot - errr... DIE pot that is, so I can cool my my E8400 to the extreme  but look forward for my DICE GPU runs with my 9600GTs - working on figuring out the bracket style needed though



Damn man! I'm just trying to get another purple pcb one so I can go sli now! With the dry ice pot that we have, we just took a normal intel heatsink, heated it up to get it away from the plastic parts.. so now its the copper pot and mounting. 

I would love to be able to do that! Be some great stuff to do since Publix sells dry ice!  I can't say I know how to bracket up the pot...


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Publix sells dry ice!



bricks/flats? - pellets is the best form (more surface area) since you will lose some when you crush your flats...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


> bricks/flats? - pellets is the best form (more surface area) since you will lose some when you crush your flats...



The one that is near me sells Pallets. its around $1.53 per pound. Plus it says that you can't return it... lol.. I've seen others that sell the bricks also. Just where the place prefers.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 22, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Plus it says that you can't return it... lol..



http://www.dryicedirectory.com/

Back on track - where did you receive your Unique card from (retailer - your general area if local pick up)


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


> http://www.dryicedirectory.com/



Thats the same feeling I had when I read it! 
I'm a production Manager for Sodexo, so I found a few places I can buy dry ice from. Only thing is I have to call them off work hours.. Can't do personal gain with them or  !! 
I now Have a board that we can do the dry ice, but we've tried to post the processor and there is a no go. The Blood Iron posts at a higher voltage then the celly.. and the mod for volts didn't work... so Still in the lookings for one.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 22, 2008)

TheGoat Eater said:


> http://www.dryicedirectory.com/
> 
> Back on track - where did you receive your Unique card from (retailer - your general area if local pick up)



have one of those for ln2?



Cold Storm said:


> Thats the same feeling I had when I read it!
> I'm a production Manager for Sodexo, so I found a few places I can buy dry ice from. Only thing is I have to call them off work hours.. Can't do personal gain with them or  !!
> I now Have a board that we can do the dry ice, but we've tried to post the processor and there is a no go. The Blood Iron posts at a higher voltage then the celly.. and the mod for volts didn't work... so Still in the lookings for one.





did you get your board ready for -c temps?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> did you get your board ready for -c temps?



The Blood Iron won't post with the Celly that I got. Volt issue. So I need to get a processor that will. But right now I have a list of things I want to do! lol. Water, sli, and new monitor for sli... lol... If I can get a nice chip that can post I will be doing it. I could do my E6400, but I have it on hold for Solaris.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> have one of those for ln2?




closest thing not nearly as good as the one for DICE - but this has all different kinds of gases and liquids, no not liquid helium  (for Ds MRI )
http://www.macraesbluebook.com/search/product_company_list.cfm?Prod_Code=4415700


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 24, 2008)

whats the deal with KFA2, I know Palit owns Galaxy now and they say "KFA2 aka Galaxy" there products seem to be in Canada only. 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=kfa2&image12.x=0&image12.y=0

- Christine


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 24, 2008)

Anyone know of a source with temperature comparisons between a Sapphire x1950 Pro (256MB PCI-E) and a Palit 9600GT Sonic?


----------



## Kursah (Apr 25, 2008)

I saw a pretty healthy improvement over my 1950xtx with my new 9600GT, games ran smoother allowed higher IQ settings, etc. And my 1950xtx was a decent improvement over the 1950pro I had before it if that helps at all. If 3DM06 scores matter...I get 11.8k with the 9600GT Sonic OC'd to 810/1950 - 1100 (2200 effective), 7.5k on the 1950xtx Oc'd to 715/1060 (2120 effective), 5.5k on the 1950pro oc'd to 621/770 (1540 effective).


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 25, 2008)

I meant temperature comparison, sorry.


----------



## Palit_Guy (May 1, 2008)

What do you guys think about the new 9600GSO product?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 1, 2008)

Can you fill me in on that???


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> What do you guys think about the new 9600GSO product?



The same I felt about the 8800GS.


----------



## Palit_Guy (May 1, 2008)

ROFL, that's what I was asking you to do.  I already know everything about it but I want to know what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Palit_Guy (May 1, 2008)

erocker said:


> The same I felt about the 8800GS.



So it's either a piece of crap or you like it.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 1, 2008)

Well if its a budget type 9 series card, I can see the use of it... but if the specs are just plain out wtf where they thinking... Then I'd rather stay with my 8 series


----------



## wolf2009 (May 1, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> It's a marketing thing; what can I say?
> 
> In our first meeting I said we needed to kill the frog thing.  Then I put some feelers out to the gaming community and got almost 100% agreement that they liked the frogs.  So I kind of got outvoted.
> 
> The people that don't like the frog are drastically outnumbered by the people that do.  So the frog lives.  For now.  But I have my eye on him.  lawls



i liked the frog too .


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> So it's either a piece of crap or you like it.


They are the same card.  I think they are good cards.  They beat out the older G80 core GTS's and are faster than 9600GT's.  I think nVidia screwed up on the naming though.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 1, 2008)

oh, thats right.. its the better 8800go.... forgot about those cards! Well, if the cards are as good as they say, might be a good version to get... Nice budget one.. IMO


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 1, 2008)

If it's practically the same as its 8xxx counterpart, but perhaps runs cooler, I see it being a great thing, especially for HTPCs.

Found this interesting:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59070


----------



## Deathshead (May 1, 2008)

how about a single card design that will take 2 8800gt gpus, 1gb of ram clocked up and retail for $200?


----------



## Palit_Guy (May 1, 2008)

Deathshead said:


> how about a single card design that will take 2 8800gt gpus, 1gb of ram clocked up and retail for $200?



Didn't you learn anything from the GX2?  ROFL


----------



## TheGoat Eater (May 1, 2008)

I am not sure - I would just care how it clocks and how many point I could get with it on HWBOT but then again I don't think it is that much points...


----------



## Deathshead (May 1, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> Didn't you learn anything from the GX2?  ROFL



yes, i learned that its $450 NOT retail for $200. built from off the shelf now *cheap* 8800gts


----------



## DeadlyNinja (May 2, 2008)

Hey Palit Guy, I randomly stumbled into this thread and took over an hour trying to read through everything (although I skimmed quite a bit). After reading, I'm very impressed and now I'm also considering buying a card from Palit, but I also have a few question I was wondering if you could help me with.

Do you know anything about AMD's 3830? I heard it was suppose to be coming out this month. What about the 9600GS? I'm just a regular PC gamer and I'm more than happy with at resolutions of 1280x1024 or even 1024x768. So far, both Nvidia and AMD's offering in the low end segment's disappointing, and I kept hoping for something good to come along, but to no avail. 

I also have a few suggestions. Keep in mind I haven't had the chance to check the official site yet, so I'm not sure if the info is there.

I was wondering if you guys could put up the PSU requirements for every card on your site. That would be very helpful. Not many people think about these things, and they tend to be overlooked, but I think it's the little things like this that could kill it. I had a friend who bought a 7900GS a year ago, only to find out his 300W PSU wasn't enough. The strange thing about it is that I lent him my X1650XT to try out on his PC and it worked like a charm. I also have a 300W PSU. What's even weirder is that the after some research, the X1650XT actually draws more power than the 7900GS and it didn't require an extra power connector. It would be helpful to find out such information beforehand. Again, I also have a 300W PSU, and while buying a better one isn't the issue, I'm just really lazy and don't feel like pulling everything out. I'm not a big time PC game player, so I don't need anything that powerful to begin with. I've been eyeing the 8800GS but not sure if I should wait to see the 9600GS/3830.

Now about the warranty. Someone has already mentioned the positive side of lifetime warranty, so I won't bother going through it again, but I was wondering if it's possible to convince you guys to at least increase it by another year. Although if your products are well made, it really isn't needed. 

Is your RMA process quick and painless? You see, I had a VERY painful RMA experience with my X1650XT. I got it from HIS and it died after maybe 1 1/2 month of using it. It took HIS an entire week to respond to my request, and took like 3 weeks just to get the information on who to contact and where to send it to. Then after that, it took like another 40 days or so before the card would come back. After that, I got paranoid and thought about switching to companies with better warranty. It was my very first video card too. I have VERY bad luck with electronics. My first computer was dead the day I got it. My first digital camera was faulty the day I got it, and my first video card died after less than 2 months. So you see why I'm so paranoid. Now, my X1650XT is dying (a little over a year now if you include the time in repairs) and I'm thinking about buying something new.

BTW, I love the frog. Reminds me of Slippy from Star Fox.


----------



## wolf2009 (May 2, 2008)

DeadlyNinja said:


> I'm just a regular PC gamer and I'm more than happy with at resolutions of 1024 or even 768.



 LOL , man they go together . its 1024x768 , just one res. not 2 .

 anyway  to PALiT .


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 2, 2008)

I think we should kill this thread and start one that doesn't pertain to a retailer. Something more like...

The Official Palit A**-Kissing Thread (with Q&A too)


----------



## DeadlyNinja (May 2, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> LOL , man they go together . its 1024x768 , just one res. not 2 .
> 
> anyway  to PALiT .



There's a 1280 x1024 and a 1024 x 768.


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 2, 2008)

People normally use the first dimension when not using both.

1280x1024/768 is 1280.
1024x768 is 1024.


----------



## DeadlyNinja (May 3, 2008)

I was just being lazy, but I went back and fixed it now.


----------



## wolf2009 (May 3, 2008)

DeadlyNinja said:


> I was just being lazy, but I went back and fixed it now.


----------



## Palit_Guy (May 8, 2008)

Here's a trick for everyone.  I'm cooking up a scheme to reward those of you that talk about Palit stuff.  We're doing another sale this weekend that will be a coupon code good for $10 off instantly when you check out.

I'm thinking about having them give me a few extra codes that I won't publish.  The first ten people that PM me with a request for one of those codes will be able to post that code wherever they like.

For every person that buys a card using that coupon code, the person assigned that code will get 1 point.  You collect points until you want to spend them on a Palit card.  The conversion rate is $1 per point so just look up how much the card costs and you'll know how many points you have to spend.  I would like to try that out on Tigerdirect.

Tiger can tell me how many times a particular code was used so we can very accurately track the number of points people accrue.  So if someone goes nuts and 1,000 people to use their coupon code, you could redeem your points for five cards worth $200 each.

Obviously you won't need THAT many video cards.  I would suggest using the extras as gifts or just selling them outright on eBay or something.


----------

